# Esiste la donna e la festa ad essa dedicata



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2012)

Esiste la donna, ed esiste anche una festa ad essa dedicata.
Ed esistono uomini, che hanno dedicato la loro vita ad una di loro.
Esiste adesso la realtà
Ed esiste adesso e per sempre la donna
Colei che ha dato in questo giorno un sapore amaro, ma reale.
Ed esiste l'uomo che l'ha amata e l'amerà sempre. 
Ma che non da più valore a quello che prima era un valore infantile.
Rimane comunque la maturità, la maturità dell'essere e della vera essenza di questa festa.

Per chi credeva, e per chi crede.

Da poco conosco il significato della festa della donna, prima non lo conoscevo.
Avevo come senso di questa festa, il totale rispetto per quell'essere che adoravo, e non parlo di mia moglie, ma dell'essere donna, che consideravo speciale.
Non mi interessava conoscerne il significato, guardavo mia moglie, guardavo le donne, e dentro le vedevo belle fantastiche, stupende uniche, e non parlo di bellezze esteriori, ma parlo del loro modo di esternarsi di essere dentro e di avere la capacità di farlo vedere. Non esisteva offenderle, non esisteva pensarne male, esisteva la donna! e già era un tutto dire per me.
Boh! non so per quale motivo reale sto a scrivere ciò ( a parte che oggi è la ricorrenza) 
Forse è uno sfogo, forse è una maniera per dire a voi quello che non posso e non direi mai a mia moglie, forse è soltanto una maniera per dire qualcosa.
Forse è perchè sono qua.


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2012)

grazie! leasantry:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

*Ultimo pensaci la nostra festa il 2 agosto! 2/8*

[video=youtube;fxCZ0ydNUig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCZ0ydNUig[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esiste la donna, ed esiste anche una festa ad essa dedicata.
> Ed esistono uomini, che hanno dedicato la loro vita ad una di loro.
> Esiste adesso la realtà
> Ed esiste adesso e per sempre la donna
> ...


Bravo Claudio,
leggo il tuo scritto in questo senso...

.....perchè quella di oggi è una festa inutile, a parte come ricorrenza di un fatto storico/sociale ben preciso....
finchè non verrà abolita continuerà a testimoniare l'esistenza di una mentalità ottusa e limitata.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bravo Claudio,
> leggo il tuo scritto in questo senso...
> 
> .....perchè quella di oggi è una festa inutile, a parte come ricorrenza di un fatto storico/sociale ben preciso....
> finchè non verrà abolita continuerà a testimoniare l'esistenza di una mentalità ottusa e limitata.


Per me sarà "inutile" quando una donna potrà davvero scegliere la sua strada, in ogni paesello o grande città.
Quando la maternità non sarà anche una maledizione per chi vuole lavorare.
Quando non sarà così facile convincerci che il nostro posto è a casa coi figli, a fare figli. E basta.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bravo Claudio,
> leggo il tuo scritto in questo senso...
> 
> .....perchè quella di oggi è una festa inutile, a parte come ricorrenza di un fatto storico/sociale ben preciso....
> finchè non verrà abolita continuerà a testimoniare l'esistenza di una mentalità ottusa e limitata.


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2012)

Io la discriminazione della donna in quanto tale la vedo ancora...
Nonostante gli infiniti miglioramenti, la vedo, tutt'ora, nel mio lavoro, in altri.
Nelle sottili -e neanche tanto- pressioni sociali perchè una donna si sposi e faccia figli.
Nel fatto che il suo lavoro è sempre a rischio quando diventa madre.

Nella mentalità di tanti uomini.

Perchè pensate che sia una celebrazione inutile?
Inutile e obbrobriosa è la sua manifestazione in spogliarelli maschili, ma il fatto in sè di ricordarci quello che è stato il cammino, e quanto ancora c'è da camminare, non lo vedo negativo.

Mi spiegate per favore meglio il vostro punto di vista?


----------



## Spider (9 Marzo 2012)

la cosa peggiore che una persona tradita può fare è la negazione di sè, per cui un gesto, una frase, un pensiero, quello che prima era bello, diventano solo cose ridicole e banali adatte agli ingenui e agli sciocchi. tradire noi stessi, ecco il rischio che corriamo e non dovremmo permetterlo mai.
Mario


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io la discriminazione della donna in quanto tale la vedo ancora...
> Nonostante gli infiniti miglioramenti, la vedo, tutt'ora, nel mio lavoro, in altri.
> Nelle sottili -e neanche tanto- pressioni sociali perchè una donna si sposi e faccia figli.
> Nel fatto che il suo lavoro è sempre a rischio quando diventa madre.
> ...


Personalmente, ma con tanta ignoranza in merito, visto che non conosco le leggi a riguardo, direi che, la discriminazione sulle donne sia ormai un fattore solamente culturale. Ma come in tutto ci vuole tempo e pazienza per ottenere quello che è giusto che sia.
Forse ricordare la celebrazione è giusto.
Ma c'è anche da dire una cosa a questo punto sul mondo della donna, e qua parliamo della celebrazione odierna fatta di feste, di ristoranti, dove esse forse per rabbia, forse per altri motivi, non fa altro che emulare l'uomo. Ci sono tantissimi casi dove in queste feste, le donne riunite sono  vuoi perchè magari anche un po brille, vuoi per quello prima scritto, sembrano assatanate! e mai sia che in queste feste si presenti un cameriere uomo! povero lui!
Onde evitare sarcasmi, lo so lo so non mi venite a dire " poverello sto cameriere!! perchè c'è lo stiamo mangiando ? 
Perchè ho scritto questo? forse perchè in ogni cambiamento si sono i pro ed i contro.


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2012)

personalmente, avrei preferito che quelle donne non fossero morte bruciate, e nessuna festa!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io la discriminazione della donna in quanto tale la vedo ancora...
> Nonostante gli infiniti miglioramenti, la vedo, tutt'ora, nel mio lavoro, in altri.
> Nelle sottili -e neanche tanto- pressioni sociali perchè una donna si sposi e faccia figli.
> Nel fatto che il suo lavoro è sempre a rischio quando diventa madre.
> ...


Infatti la discriminazione esiste ancora prepotente, ed è legata a una mentalità di base avvalorata anche dalla donna stessa.
Per alcune donne che hanno vissuto tempi e situazioni restrittivi può aver senso ricordare una volta all'anno la "libertà conquistata": parlo della generazione di mia madre, tanto per capirci.
Infatti ieri sera i locali erano affollati da queste donne.
Per una donna come me, quarantenne, non ha senso...sono già libera
Quando mi alzo la mattina so che vado a fare ciò che mi piace, ciò che ho scelto, e non una strada che qualcuno ha scelto e stabilito per me. Allora non devo rivendicare più nulla, come donna.
Sono libera di fare quello che voglio e se qualcuno cerca di impedirmelo lotto con armi proprie, senza pensarmi come donna.

Ieri mattina ho "festeggiato" facendo un regalo a mio marito:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti la discriminazione esiste ancora prepotente, ed è legata a una mentalità di base avvalorata anche dalla donna stessa.
> Per alcune donne che hanno vissuto tempi e situazioni restrittivi può aver senso ricordare una volta all'anno la "libertà conquistata": parlo della generazione di mia madre, tanto per capirci.
> Infatti ieri sera i locali erano affollati da queste donne.
> *Per una donna come me, quarantenne, non ha senso...sono già libera*
> ...


Scusa, ma scritto così sembra che dal momento che a te, ora, non tocca, non ti frega che altre abbiano ancora tanta strada da fare...

A me vengono i brividi quando so di giovani donne promettenti che si fanno convincere a non andare all'università per un matrimonio... o che rinunciano al lavoro epr i figli, ritrovandosi come schiave legali.
Senza parlare che noi siamo in Italia e in Europa, ma che anche qua ci sono ragazze straniere che vengono barbarizzate da genitori perchè portano i jeans o frequentano la persona sbagliata.

Senza parlare delle prostitute schiavizzate. Come donna, una bella abolizione della legge Merlin mi sembra una battaglia che varrebbe la pena fare.

Senza parlare dei vari tentativi che tutt'oggi ci sono di limitare la libertà duramente conquistata di decidere del proprio corpo e della propria fertilità.
Tutt'oggi, ottenere per esempio la pillola del giorno dopo è molto più difficile di quello che si può pensare.
Lasciamo stare l'aborto.
O il casino per la pillola abortiva.

Senza parlare del fatto che nonostante i risultati scolastici delle femmine e siano mediamente più brillanti, caso strano finisce che le donne abbiano uno stipendio mediamente più basso.

Senza parlare del fatto che in tanti lavori, sì, teoricamente una donna può raggiungere qualunque vetta, ma in pratica la vetta occupata da maschi favorisce i maschi. E le donne che tuttavia arrivano in cima per me sono eroine dei nostri giorni.

Senza parlare della condizione femminile in altri Paesi.


Io vedo, proprio come vedi tu, che una buona parte della strada ancora da percorrere è resa più difficile dalle donne stesse. E ieri per me è stata una bella occasione per parlare a mia figlia del significato di questa festa, delle cose che altre donne hanno conquistato per lei. E un pò alla volta, le dirò che lei può a sua volta conquistare altra strada per quelle che verranno. Magari per sua figlia.

Sui grassetti:
è come se tu dicessi "non faccio donazioni per la ricerca sull'alzhaimer perchè tanto non ho l'alzhaimer", non ti sembra?

sul secondo:
se qualcuno cerca di impedirmi di fare qualcosa in quanto donna, reagisco con armi proprie da persona, non da donna.
Ma non mi scordo che l'ostacolo che mi pongono di fronte c'è proprio perchè sono donna.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti la discriminazione esiste ancora prepotente, ed è legata a una mentalità di base avvalorata anche dalla donna stessa.
> Per alcune donne che hanno vissuto tempi e situazioni restrittivi può aver senso ricordare una volta all'anno la "libertà conquistata": parlo della generazione di mia madre, tanto per capirci.
> Infatti ieri sera i locali erano affollati da queste donne.
> Per una donna come me, quarantenne, non ha senso...sono già libera
> ...


Vieni ancora pagata molto meno degli uomini.
In tutti i paesi il salario medio femminile è inferiore a quello  maschile, anche a parità di lavoro. Statistiche riguardanti l'Unione  Europea confermano che il tasso di disoccupazione  riguarda in gran parte le donne.
La prostituzione femminile è quasi all'80% risultato di violenza e schiavitù forzata
la maggior parte delle donne musulmane non ha diritti
in alcune parti del mondo l'infibulazione è largamente praticata
La violenza sulle donne è penalmente poco e male condannata 

_QUALCHE CIFRA_

_Il *70% *dei poveri e i *2/3 *degli analfabeti nel mondo sono donne._
_Solo il *14% *delle posizioni professionali direttive sono occupate da donne,_
_il *10% *dei saggi parlamentari e il *6% *delle cariche ministeriali._

_Le donne sono ancora fortemente discriminate sul mercato del lavoro, infatti, molto spesso il loro viene nascosto o poco o affatto remunerato._
_In Africa il *70% *del lavoro agricolo è assicurato dalle donne che si occupano inoltre della vendita dell’*80% *dei prodotti alimentari._

_BAMBINE E ADOLESCENTI._

_Un’ indagine ufficiale condotta in Cina ha indicato che il 12% di tutte le gravidanze di 424c29e feti di sesso femminile termina con un aborto._
_In tutta l’Asia meridionale, i bambini sono più numerosi delle bambine._
_In Pakistan, ad esempio, uno studio rivela che il 71% dei bambini sotto i due anni ricoverati in ospedale sono maschi, le femmine se si ammalano ricevono meno cure. Spesso i genitori scelgono di mandare a scuola i figli maschi perché le femmine sono più utili in casa nei lavori domestici._
_In Afganistan, Burkina Faso, Mali, Nepal, Nigeria e Yemen, circa tre quarti delle ragazze non hanno completato alcun tipo d’istruzione; in Bangladesh, Guinea, Marocco e Senegal la percentuale supera la metà. In Bangladesh, però, grazie alle scuole pilota finanziate dall’‘UNICEF, molte bambine hanno l’opportunità di studiare._
_Quello dei matrimoni e delle gravidanze precoci è un grave problema: in Bangladesh il 72% delle ragazzine tra i 15 e i 19 anni sono già sposate; la mortalità da parto in questa fascia di età è doppia rispetto alla media._
_Si verifica spesso una profonda discrepanza tra i diritti garantiti a livello politico e quelli effettivamente praticati nella convivenza civile. Ciò è tanto più vero per le donne che ancora in molte realtà, soprattutto nel Sud est asiatico, imparano a loro spese che i diritti politici significano in realtà diritti dei membri maschi della società._

Il fatto che tu, Chiara, sia libera oggi di fare quello che più ti pare non significa che  tutte le altre donne lo siano.
E non parlo solo di donne della precedente genrazione.
Direi che c'è ancora molto, moltissimo da fare.
Purtroppo-


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Vieni ancora pagata molto meno degli uomini.
> In tutti i paesi il salario medio femminile è inferiore a quello  maschile, anche a parità di lavoro. Statistiche riguardanti l'Unione  Europea confermano che il tasso di disoccupazione  riguarda in gran parte le donne.
> La prostituzione femminile è quasi all'80% risultato di violenza e schiavitù forzata
> la maggior parte delle donne musulmane non ha diritti
> ...



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti la discriminazione esiste ancora prepotente, ed è legata a una mentalità di base avvalorata anche dalla donna stessa.
> Per alcune donne che hanno vissuto tempi e situazioni restrittivi può aver senso ricordare una volta all'anno la "libertà conquistata": parlo della generazione di mia madre, tanto per capirci.
> Infatti ieri sera i locali erano affollati da queste donne.
> Per una donna come me, quarantenne, non ha senso...sono già libera
> ...


:up: Sperando che il regalo sia nato solo per il puro piacere di farlo, altrimenti....


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti la discriminazione esiste ancora prepotente, ed è legata a una mentalità di base avvalorata anche dalla donna stessa.


Su questo invece sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

c'è ancora tantissimo da fare, avete ragione da vendere , ma sento lo stesso fastidio di chiara nello scrollarsi di dosso una giornata che alla causa non serve, anzi un po' nuoce con tutta  la vuota  retorica e l'assurdo comportamento di alcune donne.
non ce ne facciamo nulla di un puzzolente mazzo di mimose; vogliamo i fatti e per questi dobbiamo ancora batterci, ringraziando sempre quelle che ci hanno preceduto che già tanto hanno fatto.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Su questo invece sono totalmente d'accordo.


Beh pero' per me la conquista di far ricoprire certi ruoli come per es. nell'esercito anche alle donne, mi sembra una stronzata galattica...

la donna soldato mi fa ridere....anche caramba...o vigilessa....in strada per me sono un impiccio al "collega" che deve fare da balia anche per loro...gia' hanno i cazzi loro da smazzarsi...

si e' passati da un estremo all'altro in una specie di ubriacatura dovuta all'astinenza pregressa, illusoria nella sua onnipotenza...

madeche'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io la discriminazione della donna in quanto tale la vedo ancora...
> Nonostante gli infiniti miglioramenti, la vedo, tutt'ora, nel mio lavoro, in altri.
> Nelle sottili -e neanche tanto- pressioni sociali perchè una donna si sposi e faccia figli.
> Nel fatto che il suo lavoro è sempre a rischio quando diventa madre.
> ...


Ieri era l'anniversario di una strage, quando uno mi diceva "Auguri" pensavo... forse sarebbe più opportuno condoglianze... ma pochi sanno che è l'anniversario di una strage, tutti sanno invece che l'8 marzo le donne entrano gratis in discoteca, vanno a vedere gli spogliarelli, escono in gruppo con l'obbiettivo di divertirsi, di concedersi quello che in serate normali non si concederebbero. Colpa di noi donne, che in questa data ci comportiamo come ... matricole in libera uscita. Ieri, anniversario di una strage di donne morte sul lavoro, ho lavorato 11 ore filate, ma ero in un ufficio con le finestre e in un edificio a norma. Ho pensato a quelle donne che non non avrebbero celebrato un bel nulla e che, qui in Italia, avevano lavorato anche loro, ma in nero. Ho pensato che ieri avrebbero potuto entrare in un museo gratuitamente, grazie tante. Sono tornata a casa e ho incrociato quelle che andavano a "celebrare"... tacco 12, vestito firmato, salivano su un suv. Sono entrata in casa e ho trovato la casa pulita, la spesa fatta, due piccoli mazzo di fiori, uno per me, uno per mia figlia, mio figlio mi ha aiutato a pelare le cipolle... non è stata una celebrazione, ma un pensiero. Le celebrazioni non servono, servono i pensieri.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh pero' per me la conquista di far ricoprire certi ruoli come per es. nell'esercito anche alle donne, mi sembra una stronzata galattica...
> 
> *la donna soldato mi fa ridere....anche caramba...o vigilessa....in strada per me sono un impiccio al "collega" che deve fare da balia anche per loro...gia' hanno i cazzi loro da smazzarsi...*
> 
> ...


In tutte quelle procedure dove la forza fisica non è primaria perchè dovrebbero essere d'impaccio ai colleghi uomini?


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri era l'anniversario di una strage, quando uno mi diceva "Auguri" pensavo... forse sarebbe più opportuno condoglianze... ma pochi sanno che è l'anniversario di una strage, tutti sanno invece che l'8 marzo le donne entrano gratis in discoteca, vanno a vedere gli spogliarelli, escono in gruppo con l'obbiettivo di divertirsi, di concedersi quello che in serate normali non si concederebbero. Colpa di noi donne, che in questa data ci comportiamo come ... matricole in libera uscita. Ieri, anniversario di una strage di donne morte sul lavoro, ho lavorato 11 ore filate, *ma ero in un ufficio con le finestre e in un edificio a norma. Ho pensato a quelle donne che non non avrebbero celebrato un bel nulla e che, qui in Italia, avevano lavorato anche loro, ma in nero*. Ho pensato che ieri avrebbero potuto entrare in un museo gratuitamente, grazie tante. Sono tornata a casa e ho incrociato quelle che andavano a "celebrare"... tacco 12, vestito firmato, salivano su un suv. Sono entrata in casa e ho trovato la casa pulita, la spesa fatta, due piccoli mazzo di fiori, uno per me, uno per mia figlia, mio figlio mi ha aiutato a pelare le cipolle... non è stata una celebrazione, ma un pensiero. Le celebrazioni non servono, servono i pensieri.




tutto sommato , proprio in nome di quella libertà paritaria ancora non del tutto ottenuta , ogni donna deve essere libera di festeggiare o fare quello che le pare. Dalla discoteca al lavoro, al museo o come vuole.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> In tutte quelle procedure dove la forza fisica non è primaria perchè dovrebbero essere d'impaccio ai colleghi uomini?


Ed in strada secondo te non serve primariamente la forza fisica? o un balordo lo accoppi direttamente senza passare dal via?

Sara' un caso che infatti pattuglie composte esclusivamente da donne non ne ho mai viste in giro e non ho difficolta' a comprendere perche' i superiori  non le compongano.

Per non parlare di cosa serve nel caso di un attacco militare...

ripeto, per me e' una forzatura inutile ed anche pericolosa..


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri era l'anniversario di una strage, quando uno mi diceva "Auguri" pensavo... forse sarebbe più opportuno condoglianze... ma pochi sanno che è l'anniversario di una strage, tutti sanno invece che l'8 marzo le donne entrano gratis in discoteca, vanno a vedere gli spogliarelli, escono in gruppo con l'obbiettivo di divertirsi, di concedersi quello che in serate normali non si concederebbero. Colpa di noi donne, che in questa data ci comportiamo come ... matricole in libera uscita. Ieri, anniversario di una strage di donne morte sul lavoro, ho lavorato 11 ore filate, ma ero in un ufficio con le finestre e in un edificio a norma. *Ho pensato a quelle donne che non non avrebbero celebrato un bel nulla e che, qui in Italia, avevano lavorato anche loro, ma in nero. Ho pensato che ieri avrebbero potuto entrare in un museo gratuitamente, grazie tante.* Sono tornata a casa e ho incrociato quelle che andavano a "celebrare"... tacco 12, vestito firmato, salivano su un suv. Sono entrata in casa e ho trovato la casa pulita, la spesa fatta, due piccoli mazzo di fiori, uno per me, uno per mia figlia, mio figlio mi ha aiutato a pelare le cipolle... *non è stata una celebrazione, ma un pensiero. Le celebrazioni non servono, servono i pensieri*.



Qualche volta, le celebrazioni servono proprio a pensare e a ricordare.
A passare in avanti il significato di questa ricorrenza, la sua storia, la sua importanza traviata.
Sta a noi donne preservarla.

Oh, e poi, diamine, festeggiare la strada fatta, festeggiare che io posso fare certe cose tipo lavorare, che mia figlia lo potrà fare, non è mica brutto dai (dipendendo dal modo ovviamente)...


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ed in strada secondo te non serve primariamente la forza fisica? o un balordo lo accoppi direttamente senza passare dal via?
> 
> Sara' un caso che infatti pattuglie composte esclusivamente da donne non ne ho mai viste in giro e non ho difficolta' a comprendere perche' i superiori  non le compongano.
> 
> ...


Una poliziotta debitamente addestrata e armata non mi pare sia esattamente il nulla e non credo che tutti i delinquenti siano rambo.
L'attacco militare non lo fai a mani nude eh?


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Ma quante menate ragazze, scusate eh.

Se dovessimo pensare a tutti i problemi che hanno avuto e hanno tutt'oggi le etnie di colore nella storia dell'umanità... dovremmo indire un giorno di "festa" o "lutto" che dir si voglia ogni santo giorno.

I problemi della donna esistono e sono reali, ma sono cose ancora da poco per fortuna. Il fatto è che la nostra è stata sempre una società maschilista e stiamo portandoci dietro ancora gli strascichi. Il tempo sistemerà le cose: se guardiamo a come sta la donna oggi rispetto a 50 anni fa, pare di confrontare l'illuminismo col giurassico, suvvia.

Non me la sento di fare la morale alle donne che vedono l'8 Marzo come una festa per svagarsi e basta, per andare a divertirsi in discoteca o guardare prosciuttoni unti in tanga... non vedo ragioni oggi per disperarsi. per questo mi girano i maroni quando faccio gli auguri a qualcuna e questa mi risponde "odio l'8 Marzo". Ma cazzarola, sorridi un attimo e goditi sta festa, o altrimenti prenditi sti auguri e stai muta, non fare l'incazzata progressista.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma quante menate ragazze, scusate eh.
> 
> Se dovessimo pensare a tutti i problemi che hanno avuto e hanno tutt'oggi le etnie di colore nella storia dell'umanità... dovremmo indire un giorno di "festa" o "lutto" che dir si voglia ogni santo giorno.
> 
> ...


Ehm, non è proprio il tempo che sistema le cose, sono le persone... 
Anche se è vero che senza la guerra e la necessità che ci fosse qualcuno a lavorare anche mentre non c'erano maschi, ha aiutato parecchio...


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ma quante menate ragazze, scusate eh.
> 
> *Se dovessimo pensare a tutti i problemi che hanno avuto e hanno tutt'oggi le etnie di colore nella storia dell'umanità... dovremmo indire un giorno di "festa" o "lutto" che dir si voglia ogni santo giorno.
> 
> ...


infatti si sta dialogando,fai bene a dire la tua.lascialo fare anche agli altri


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Una poliziotta debitamente addestrata e armata non mi pare sia esattamente il nulla e non credo che tutti i delinquenti siano rambo.
> L'attacco militare non lo fai a mani nude eh?


Te devi essere un sostenitore della dea palestra....ahahahahahah

va che la rissa in strada fatta come si deve se ne sbatte della tua cintura nera di kagate' e decimo dan...

anzi le situazioni che sembrano piu' tranquille sono le piu' insidiose...

comunque quello che ti rovina sono i film...

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Te devi essere un sostenitore della dea palestra....ahahahahahah
> 
> va che la rissa in strada fatta come si deve se ne sbatte della tua cintura nera di kagate' e decimo dan...
> 
> ...


Se lo dici tu


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma quante menate ragazze, scusate eh.
> 
> Se dovessimo pensare a tutti i problemi che hanno avuto e hanno tutt'oggi le etnie di colore nella storia dell'umanità... dovremmo indire un giorno di "festa" o "lutto" che dir si voglia ogni santo giorno.
> 
> ...


se lo dici tu 2:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma quante menate ragazze, scusate eh.
> 
> Se dovessimo pensare a tutti i problemi che hanno avuto e hanno tutt'oggi le etnie di colore nella storia dell'umanità... dovremmo indire un giorno di "festa" o "lutto" che dir si voglia ogni santo giorno.
> 
> ...


Ma tu hai mai visto un fronte comune femminile?
A me il mondo femminile sembra da sempre fatto così...
Un gruppo di clan o tribù in perenne lotta tra loro per supremazie varie...

Hai mai visto?
Una ha due gambe da sturbo e paffete si mette una mini inguinale...
QUelle diciamo con le gambe storte...sono le prime a massacrarla...dicendo...ah la donna oggetto...

Sono sempre in competizione l'una con l'altra e si guardano sempre in cagnesco...

Noi uomini siamo i pacieri no?
Le teniamo distante l'una dall'altra...altrimenti tutto il loro movimento collasserebbe in una immane caciara...no?

Ma parlo solo per la mia esperienza eh?

Trovi donne che dicono...chi se ne frega di un marito? Io voglio affermarmi nel lavoro...giri l'angolo e trovi quella che dice...ah io voglio un marito che mi mantenga...che mi comperi il suv...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Cioè non è come il nostro mondo di maschi...dove ci interessa ciulare e basta...voglio dire!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Vieni ancora pagata molto meno degli uomini.
> In tutti i paesi il salario medio femminile è inferiore a quello  maschile, anche a parità di lavoro. Statistiche riguardanti l'Unione  Europea confermano che il tasso di disoccupazione  riguarda in gran parte le donne.
> La prostituzione femminile è quasi all'80% risultato di violenza e schiavitù forzata
> la maggior parte delle donne musulmane non ha diritti
> ...


Certo che vengo pagata meno.

L'altro giorno il mio capo supremo mi ha promosso e aumentato lo stipendio.
Il giorno successivo mi ha fatto capire che sono brava, valgo, ma che se vuole può distruggermi in un nanosecondo
diffamandomi solo perchè ho la colpa di essere carina e di andare particolarmente d'accordo coi miei colleghi maschi.
Non importa il fatto che io sul lavoro sia un soldato, un essere praticamente asessuato. 

Questo è maschilismo, è ignoranza...e io ci vivo dentro tutti i giorni, come moltissime altre donne.
Ma in questo caso e secondo il mio parere la strada non è rivendicare un trattamento giusto in quanto donna, ma in quanto lavoratore.

Per questo concordo con Minerva che la festa della donna così come viene proposta non giova alla causa.
Quel tantissimo che c'è da fare dobbiamo farlo noi donne pensandoci come esseri umani.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai visto un fronte comune femminile?
> A me il mondo femminile sembra da sempre fatto così...
> Un gruppo di clan o tribù in perenne lotta tra loro per supremazie varie...
> 
> ...



Opinione personale: il tuo intervento non c'entra nulla col 3D, non c'entra nulla con le rivendicazioni femminile passate e presenti, non c'entra nulla con il femminismo.

E col cazzo che voi uomini fate sempre fronte comune. 
In ambito lavorativo, almeno nel mio lavoro, si sa che sono i maschietti che tendono a farti le scarpe e ad agire in modo poco onesto, mentre le donne sono più capaci di fare lavoro di squadra.

Sono nervosa oggi Conte. Parecchio nervosa. Non ce la faccio più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Sperando che il regalo sia nato solo per il puro piacere di farlo, altrimenti....



ovvio


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu


Ma si' nei film e' come nei corsi di autodifesa...le condizioni piu' falsate e meno reali...

gli istruttori da palestra che ho conosciuto io hanno sempre esortato a dire di non cercare lo scontro in strada contando su un cazzo di palmares...ma anzi di darse...

di criccate sfoggiate in liti da strada sulla capoccia di campioni di kagate' io ne ho viste...

ancora ce rido...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai visto un fronte comune femminile?
> A me il mondo femminile sembra da sempre fatto così...
> Un gruppo di clan o tribù in perenne lotta tra loro per supremazie varie...
> 
> ...


Beh sul fatto che le donne non sappiano fare gruppo, mi pare una cosa scientificamente provata.

E anche sulla varietà ti dò ragione... però non capisco questo astio verso le donne vecchia maniera, magari casalinghe con figli... che c'è di sbagliato? E' la donna che accudisce i figli dall'alba dei tempi, e per accudirli al meglio bisogna stargli vicini. Quindi o carriera o figli, mi sembra logico.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che vengo pagata meno.
> 
> L'altro giorno il mio capo supremo mi ha promosso e aumentato lo stipendio.
> Il giorno successivo mi ha fatto capire che sono brava, valgo, ma che se vuole può distruggermi in un nanosecondo
> ...


Io sono d'accordissimo che l'8 marzo oggi non abbia nessun senso se non nella commemorazione di tante donne orribilmente morte. Ma la proposta risponde a una domanda e per questo concordavo con te su come a volte siano proprio le donne a danneggiare la causa.
Non sono d'accordo però sul fatto della rivendicazione sul lavoro come lavoratore.
La rivendicazione qui la devi fare in quanto tu essendo donna vieni pagata meno e meno tutelata A PRIORI. Solo in quanto donna, non lavoratore.
E il maschilismo non è forse una discriminazione nei confronti della donna???
Le differenze tra uomo e donna viva Iddio ci sono eccome ma devono essere non certo sul lavoro e sui pari diritti e opportunità.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh sul fatto che le donne non sappiano fare gruppo, mi pare una cosa scientificamente provata.
> 
> E anche sulla varietà ti dò ragione... però non capisco questo astio verso le donne vecchia maniera, magari casalinghe con figli... che c'è di sbagliato? E' la donna che accudisce i figli dall'alba dei tempi, e per accudirli al meglio bisogna stargli vicini. *Quindi o carriera o figli, mi sembra logico.*


A me no.
Dammi:
un compagno che sappia spazzare a terra, che non ci vuole una laurea, e basta un minimo di buon senso e non essere un testa di cazzo maschilista idiota incompetente stronzo
nidi d'infanzia a prezzi decenti
orari flessibili

e io ti sistemo il mondo, chiaro?

Cazzo
Cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che vengo pagata meno.
> 
> L'altro giorno il mio capo supremo mi ha promosso e aumentato lo stipendio.
> Il giorno successivo mi ha fatto capire che sono brava, valgo, ma che se vuole può distruggermi in un nanosecondo
> ...


Ma le tue colleghe sarebbero pronte a fare fronte comune con te contro il capo maschilista?
O non è più prudente guardarsi le spalle da qualche collega donna semplicemente invidiosa del tuo successo?

Una cosa che io non sopporto di alcune donne è la diffamazione sistematica delle mie amiche ai miei occhi...
Guai parlare bene di una donna ad un'altra donna...

Ma poi le vedi diventare amiche di quella che prima demonizzavano ai tuoi occhi.
Ne consegue che io non voglio nè posso essere amico di persone che prima la sputtanavano a nastro...e bocca mia taci!


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma tu hai mai visto un fronte comune femminile?*
> A me il mondo femminile sembra da sempre fatto così...
> Un gruppo di clan o tribù in perenne lotta tra loro per supremazie varie...
> 
> ...


Io si, l'ho visto eccome.
Secondo grassettato: complimenti per l'analisi profonda.
Grazie a Dio c'è tutto un universo in mezzo...ma tu accontentai delle tue due categorie


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh sul fatto che le donne non sappiano fare gruppo, mi pare una cosa scientificamente provata.
> 
> E anche sulla varietà ti dò ragione... però non capisco questo astio verso le donne vecchia maniera, magari casalinghe con figli... che c'è di sbagliato? E' la donna che accudisce i figli dall'alba dei tempi, e per accudirli al meglio bisogna stargli vicini. Quindi o carriera o figli, mi sembra logico.


Io sono per un mondo dove una donna con figli sia maggiormente tutelata nella carriera di una senza figli, semplicemente perchè è una donna con bisogni maggiori.


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me no.
> Dammi:
> un compagno che sappia spazzare a terra, che non ci vuole una laurea, e basta un minimo di buon senso e non essere un testa di cazzo maschilista idiota incompetente stronzo
> nidi d'infanzia a prezzi decenti
> ...


Ma dai, quale uomo al giorno d'oggi non sa arrangiarsi a casa? 

Stai parlando con uno che ha la moglie a casa che fa part time, perchè non gli hanno accettato la bimba al nido (non c'è posto), quindi so cosa significa essere limitati. Pago 600 euro di affitto al mese e se volessi iscriverla ad un nido privato dovrei dargliene minimo 500. Ci si arrangia come si può, ma si è limitati entrambi come genitori eh....


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono per un mondo dove una donna con figli sia maggiormente tutelata nella carriera di una senza figli, semplicemente perchè è una donna con bisogni maggiori.


Quoterrimo. E civile.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Io si, l'ho visto eccome.
> Secondo grassettato: complimenti per l'analisi profonda.
> Grazie a Dio c'è tutto un universo in mezzo...ma tu accontentai delle tue due categorie


Io invece non l'ho mai visto...
E sono colpevole di non conoscere quell'universo che ci sta in mezzo...
Quel giorno che lo conosco...cambierò idea...
Sono solo sincero no?
E ho le mie buone ragioni per credere a idee che a te sembrano false...

Proprio la festa delle donne è l'emblema di un universo variegato...

Mah da come conosco io il mondo maschile...
GLi uomini sono disposti a seguire quello che riconoscono come il loro capo e condottiero.

Temo che invece in una struttura piramidale avremo tutte donne che cercano l'una di fare le scarpe all'altra...

Ma è solo una mia supposizione...


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me no.
> Dammi:
> un compagno che sappia spazzare a terra, che non ci vuole una laurea, e basta un minimo di buon senso e non essere un testa di cazzo maschilista idiota incompetente stronzo
> nidi d'infanzia a prezzi decenti
> ...


Guarda che sembrera' una cazzata ma ritornare per es. da ragazzetti a casa da scuola e non trovare nessuno e' una delle cose piu' squallide e tristi che ti possa capitare...

io questa sfortuna non l'ho avuta e manco mia figlia a cui avevo chiesto anni fa alcune sue compagne e compagni che purtroppo lo vivevano, come lo consideravano....

la tristezza era il comun denominatore...ma poi senza una guida proprio in quell'eta' critica, come si puo' pensare che l'alberello cresca dritto?

boh?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda che sembrera' una cazzata ma ritornare per es. da ragazzetti a casa da scuola e non trovare nessuno e' una delle cose piu' squallide e tristi che ti possa capitare...
> 
> io questa sfortuna non l'ho avuta e manco mia figlia a cui avevo chiesto anni fa alcune sue compagne e compagni che purtroppo lo vivevano, come lo consideravano....
> 
> ...


Ma perchè pensare che una madre che lavora non sia accanto al proprio figlio?
Si lavora per vivere, e fin lì tutto bene.
Quando una dice che lavora anche per realizzare se stessa, allora apriti cielo?

Io lavoro quanto una segretaria, una commessa, una contabile. Mia figlia va a scuola come è buono e giusto che sia, e il resto del tempo ha ME, che pure lavoro.
Lavoro per me e per lei, sia per le cose materiali sia perchè  mia figlia veda che una donna può realizzare i suoi sogni.

Tutto quello che facciamo insieme io e mia figlia, le sta rimanendo nel cuore e nella testolina, io lo vedo. Non è sola, neanche per idea, anche se ha una madre che si sogna di realizzarsi nel lavoro, oltre che nella maternità.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensare che una madre che lavora non sia accanto al proprio figlio?
> Si lavora per vivere, e fin lì tutto bene.
> Quando una dice che lavora anche per realizzare se stessa, allora apriti cielo?
> 
> ...


Ma ti ripeto, la semi-banalita' del tornare a casa da scuola e del non trovare nessuno, ti segna...chiaramente con il corollario degli annessi e connessi che mancano...

se ti ritrovi nonna o zia e' gia' qualcosa ma non e' la stessa roba...

per me e' piu' sana una societa' che da' la giusta importanza al ruolo di una famiglia di quel tipo piuttosto che nel trovare i suoi surrogati che non sono sostituibili...

ed i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti....atomismo anche dei sentimenti...


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma ti ripeto, la semi-banalita' del tornare a casa da scuola e del non trovare nessuno, ti segna...chiaramente con il corollario degli annessi e connessi che mancano...
> 
> se ti ritrovi nonna o zia e' gia' qualcosa ma non e' la stessa roba...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

*Una provocazione atta soltanto a se stessa.*

Ma mi domando e dico, negli anni passati, gli uomini che in guerra morivano, erano dei coglioni? perchè non ci mandavano le donne?

Non cominciate a dare i numeri dicendomi parolacce  la mia è soltanto una maniera per far riflettere, non sto dicendo che è giusto sbagliato o chissacchè, dico soltanto che, lottare per dei diritti è giusto e sacrosanto! ma che il tutto si riduca a vedere donne che festeggiano giorni che, non devono essere festeggiati è altamente riduttivo, ed in più per quello che sono le donne Italiane, lo stesso fatto di arrabbiarsi partecipare con una certa grinta a certe manifestazioni, indignarsi  come se esistesse soltanto la donna e l'uomo no, a parere mio è molto significativo come messaggio intrinseco di chissà cosa sotto cova. 
Voi Italiane è giusto come noi Italiani ci indigniamo per quello che succede nel mondo, però cerchiamo di camminare pari passo visto che esiste l'uguaglianza.
Sentirsi migliori o peggiori è già qualcosa di sbagliato.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma ti ripeto, la semi-banalita' del tornare a casa da scuola e del non trovare nessuno, ti segna...chiaramente con il corollario degli annessi e connessi che mancano...
> 
> se ti ritrovi nonna o zia e' gia' qualcosa ma non e' la stessa roba...
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me no.
> Dammi:
> un compagno che sappia spazzare a terra, che non ci vuole una laurea, e basta un minimo di buon senso e non essere un testa di cazzo maschilista idiota incompetente stronzo
> nidi d'infanzia a prezzi decenti
> ...


Ehm posso dire la mia?

So che sono una mosca bianca, ma a me sta bene così, Io lavoro MOLTO di più di mia moglie a casa. E non me ne vanto, perchè la casa è anche mia i figli sono anche miei ed oltre questo cosa ben più importante voglio essere fiero di me stesso e per me stesso.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda che sembrera' una cazzata ma ritornare per es. da ragazzetti a casa da scuola e non trovare nessuno e' una delle cose piu' squallide e tristi che ti possa capitare...
> 
> io questa sfortuna non l'ho avuta e manco mia figlia a cui avevo chiesto anni fa alcune sue compagne e compagni che purtroppo lo vivevano, come lo consideravano....
> 
> ...


dipende come sai poi far fruttare il tempo che hai a disposizione per far sentire amato, protetto e seguito tuo figlio.
quanti bambini un tempo trovavano , si.. le madri a casa ma frustrate, distratte e poco affettuose.
non è giusto che si faccia sentire in colpa donne che si fanno in quattro rispetto a prima


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende come sai poi far fruttare il tempo che hai a disposizione per far sentire amato, protetto e seguito tuo figlio.
> quanti bambini un tempo trovavano , si.. le madri a casa ma frustrate, distratte e poco affettuose.
> non è giusto che si faccia senire in colpa donne che si fanno in quattro rispetto a prima


Il preferire la qualita' del tempo rispetto alla quantita' e' un alibi.  Digiamolo...ahahahahah

Detto cio', che altro rimane da di'? ah si' ho fame e vado a fare la pappa...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma ti ripeto, la semi-banalita' del tornare a casa da scuola e del non trovare nessuno, ti segna...chiaramente con il corollario degli annessi e connessi che mancano...
> 
> se ti ritrovi nonna o zia e' gia' qualcosa ma non e' la stessa roba...
> 
> ...



Orari flessibili e collaborazione col compagno e orari scolastici decenti: nessun bisogno che il bambino torni a casa in una casa vuota.

Assolutamente favorevole a una famiglia in cui la donna stia a casa SE E' QUELLO CHE VUOLE.

Qualità del tempo. Se sono casalinga frustrata e mugugno tutto il tempo a fare faccende è peggio che se sono donna lavoratrice e appena finito il lavoro porto mia figlia al parco, al mare, a teatro, al museo, semplicemente in piazza e ci gioco assieme, e vaffanculo le pulizie di casa.

Generalizzare  è utile, trovare soluzioni alle difficoltà della vita moderna è sia utile che possibile.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende come sai poi far fruttare il tempo che hai a disposizione per far sentire amato, protetto e seguito tuo figlio.
> quanti bambini un tempo trovavano , si.. le madri a casa ma frustrate, distratte e poco affettuose.
> non è giusto che si faccia sentire in colpa donne che si fanno in quattro rispetto a prima


ci vuole un giusto equilibrio in tutto! 
è vero che le donne si fanno in 4 rispetto a prima....ma è vero anche che molti figli sentono la mancanza dei genitori a casa.

io sono cresciuta in una famiglia con una mamma che non ha mai lavorato e che è stata sempre coi figli e mi ricordo le mie compagne di scuola che venivano a pranzo da me perchè a casa erano sole e  dicevano di "invidiarmi" per il fatto che la mia mamma non lavorasse.

quindi forse nonostante si cerchi di non far mancare nulla ai figli alla fine dei conti qualcosa manca sempre.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende come sai poi far fruttare il tempo che hai a disposizione per far sentire amato, protetto e seguito tuo figlio.
> quanti bambini un tempo trovavano , si.. le madri a casa ma frustrate, distratte e poco affettuose.
> non è giusto che si faccia sentire in colpa donne che si fanno in quattro rispetto a prima


non avevo ancora letto, quoto.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Aggiunta veloce veloce....

e' mille volte meglio uno scazzo o una madonna lanciata ai propri figli che il 95% del tempo passato in solitudine o peggio su internet o davanti alla tv e via andare...

quasi alla Catalano?...no...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il preferire la qualita' del tempo rispetto alla quantita' e' un alibi. Digiamolo...ahahahahah
> 
> Detto cio', che altro rimane da di'? ah si' ho fame e vado a fare la pappa...
> 
> ahahahahah


alibi?
non c'è bisogno di alibi: dobbiamo lavorare, ben poche famiglie possono permettersi un solo reddito e non si capisce perché poi non dovremmo avere ambizioni daquesto punto di vista....a meno che tu non volessi dire che a stare a casa ad attendere i figli ci si debba stare indistintamente che si sia madre o padre


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> alibi?
> non c'è bisogno di alibi: dobbiamo lavorare, ben poche famiglie possono permettersi un solo reddito e non si capisce perché poi non dovremmo avere ambizioni daquesto punto di vista....a meno che tu non volessi dire che a stare a casa ad attendere i figli ci si debba stare indistintamente che si sia madre o padre


Mah... da che mondo è mondo è la madre la figura centrale per un figlio. Poi sono d'accordo che crescendo l'attenzione venga suddivisa tra padre e madre.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... da che mondo è mondo è la madre la figura centrale per un figlio. Poi sono d'accordo che crescendo l'attenzione venga suddivisa tra padre e madre.


E quindi?  Se una donna volesse essere madre e lavorare ? come hanno già detto altri ci si alterna, ci si aiuta e ci si organizza. Senza considerare che al giorno d'oggi di coppie che possono permettersi un solo lavoro sono poche.


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E quindi?  Se una donna volesse essere madre e lavorare ? come hanno già detto altri ci si alterna, ci si aiuta e ci si organizza. Senza considerare che al giorno d'oggi di coppie che possono permettersi un solo lavoro sono poche.


Ma ognuno è libero di decidere cosa vuole fare nella vita, per carità. Ma non mi si venga a dire che una volta i figli non venivano su meglio, con la madre sempre presente. Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Aggiunta veloce veloce....
> 
> e' mille volte meglio uno scazzo o una madonna lanciata ai propri figli che il 95% del tempo passato in solitudine o peggio su internet o davanti alla tv e via andare...
> 
> ...


esiste lo sport ,per dirne una; grande educatore.per mia figlia è stato  portatore di educazione, divertimento e senso di rispetto per gli altri


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci vuole un giusto equilibrio in tutto!
> è vero che le donne si fanno in 4 rispetto a prima....ma è vero anche che molti figli sentono la mancanza dei genitori a casa.
> 
> io sono cresciuta in una famiglia con una mamma che non ha mai lavorato e che è stata sempre coi figli e mi ricordo le mie compagne di scuola che venivano a pranzo da me perchè a casa erano sole e  dicevano di "invidiarmi" per il fatto che la mia mamma non lavorasse.
> ...


Idem per me con la mia generazione casalinga "inside"...societa' piu' sana essendo strutturata piu' a misura' d'uomo e mediamente su un solo 1 stipendio entrante....

adesso con due stipendi normali si sopravvive soltanto facendo pure una vita di merda, specialmente in una metropoli...

non c'e' niente da fare, questo modello alternativo non lo si e' saputo gestire e si deve pensare soltanto ad una decrescita piu' o meno felice...


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ognuno è libero di decidere cosa vuole fare nella vita, per carità. Ma non mi si venga a dire che una volta i figli non venivano su meglio, con la madre sempre presente. Tutto qui.


ma se quei figli "venuti su meglio"  oggi sono genitori incapaci qualcosa non torna


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci vuole un giusto equilibrio in tutto!
> è vero che le donne si fanno in 4 rispetto a prima....ma è vero anche che molti figli sentono la mancanza dei genitori a casa.
> 
> io sono cresciuta in una famiglia con una mamma che non ha mai lavorato e che è stata sempre coi figli e mi ricordo le mie compagne di scuola che venivano a pranzo da me perchè a casa erano sole e dicevano di "invidiarmi" per il fatto che la mia mamma non lavorasse.
> ...


quindi tu vorrai fare la madre a casa?


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se quei figli "venuti su meglio"  oggi sono genitori incapaci qualcosa non torna


Non sono genitori incapaci... sono genitori costrettia dare tutto ai propri figli in 3 ore al giorno, quando una volta almeno la madre poteva dedicargli una giornata intera. Ergo: sono viziati.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ognuno è libero di decidere cosa vuole fare nella vita, per carità. Ma non mi si venga a dire che una volta i figli non venivano su meglio, con la madre sempre presente. Tutto qui.


Ma sai, sicuramente oggi sono più soli. Sul venire meglio non saprei dirlo con certezza invece.
tante cose che sembravano meglio non lo erano veramente e tante cose che oggi sembrano peggio non lo sono (sembro pazzaglia:mrgreen. L'equilibrio è come sempre nel mezzo ma mi chiedevo... come mai la donna guadagna sempre meno dell'uomo??se guadagnasse esattamente come l'uomo forse più uomini sarebbereo disponibili a rivedere il loro ruolo in famiglia


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi tu vorrai fare la madre a casa?


Mamma mia, mica è un insulto eh....


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi tu vorrai fare la madre a casa?


non voglio fare la casalinga...ma vorrei avere tempo per gestire i miei figli al meglio! e se la vita me lo permetterà anche lavorare part-time
di certo non cercherò di fare la donna in carriera che rientra a casa la sera alle 10 quando i figli già dormono!


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia, mica è un insulto eh....


infatti è un lusso per alcune, un limite per altre


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> alibi?
> non c'è bisogno di alibi: dobbiamo lavorare, ben poche famiglie possono permettersi un solo reddito e non si capisce perché poi non dovremmo avere ambizioni daquesto punto di vista....a meno che tu non volessi dire che a stare a casa ad attendere i figli ci si debba stare indistintamente che si sia madre o padre


Se proprio proprio l'affermazione personale ti scappa, propendo per l'alternanza, pero' sinceramente io tanta soddisfazione lavorativa non la percepisco in giro, anzi...si lavora solo per la pagnotta perche' degli scazzi sul posto di lavoro ne farebbero volentieri a meno tutti...chi ti dice che 'e soddisfatta di fare l'operaia o l'impiegata ti prende e si prende per culo...ahahahah

e con questi chiari di luna anche le lavoratrici autonome se potessero...


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non voglio fare la casalinga...ma vorrei avere tempo per gestire i miei figli al meglio! e se la vita me lo permetterà anche lavorare part-time
> di certo non cercherò di fare la donna in carriera che rientra a casa la sera alle 10 quando i figli già dormono!


farai anche quello che la vità ti permetterà. ti auguro che sia quello che vuoi


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> farai anche quello che la vità ti permetterà. ti auguro che sia quello che vuoi


bè tanto per il momento il problema non si pone....quindi mi posso dedicare al lavoro... :mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia, mica è un insulto eh....


Per me non lo è di certo ma te la rigiro.
Tu vorresti fare il casalingo se tua moglie portasse a casa il tuo stesso stipendio e poteste permettervelo?


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se proprio proprio l'affermazione personale ti scappa, propendo per l'alternanza, pero' sinceramente io tanta soddisfazione lavorativa non la percepisco in giro, anzi...si lavora solo per la pagnotta perche' degli scazzi sul posto di lavoro ne farebbero volentieri a meno tutti...chi ti dice che 'e soddisfatta di fare l'operaia o l'impiegata ti prende e si prende per culo...ahahahah
> 
> *e con questi chiari di luna anche le lavoratrici autonome se potessero*...


concordo.


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Per me non lo è di certo ma te la rigiro.
> Tu vorresti fare il casalingo se tua moglie portasse a casa il tuo stesso stipendio e poteste permettervelo?


Avessi avuto le poppe per allattare, probabilmente lo avrei già fatto con l'arrivo della sorellina. Reputo il poter badare ai figli un privilegio per le donne, non un cappio.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se proprio proprio l'affermazione personale ti scappa, propendo per l'alternanza, pero' sinceramente io tanta soddisfazione lavorativa non la percepisco in giro, anzi...si lavora solo per la pagnotta perche' degli scazzi sul posto di lavoro ne farebbero volentieri a meno tutti...chi ti dice che 'e soddisfatta di fare l'operaia o l'impiegata ti prende e si prende per culo...ahahahah
> 
> e con questi chiari di luna anche le lavoratrici autonome se potessero...


Bhè ma questo mica solo per le lavoratrici. Anche gli uomini secondo me se potessero non doversi affermare professionalmente sarebbero molto più sereni


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Avessi avuto le poppe per allattare, probabilmente lo avrei già fatto con l'arrivo della sorellina. Reputo il poter badare ai figli un privilegio per le donne, non un cappio.


Dopo un po' ti romperesti i coglioni.
Come giustamente se li romperebbe una donna.
L'equilibrio è l'unica.
Lavorare meno, il giusto e alternarsi a vicenda in casa.
Questo sarebbe l'ideale.
Titolo: ai confini con la realtà:mrgreen:


Ps. esistono i biberon


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> esiste lo sport ,per dirne una; grande educatore.per mia figlia è stato  portatore di educazione, divertimento e senso di rispetto per gli altri


Eh gia' uno dei classici luoghi per parcheggiarli e di surroga famigliare...

poi ce sta' l'oratorio, i boy scout, la danza classica...etcetc

che poi per la maggior parte di loro e' una rottura di coglioni totale...sono solo tentativi di realizzazione e rivalse di nostri fallimenti che proiettiamo su di loro... 

ahahahahah

e' ben altro che glie serve...


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Eh gia' uno dei classici luoghi per parcheggiarli e di surroga famigliare...
> 
> poi ce sta' l'oratorio, i boy scout, la danza classica...etcetc
> 
> ...


gli serve tutto, tanto , ma lo sport non è il surrogato di nulla


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Dopo un po' ti romperesti i coglioni.
> Come giustamente se li romperebbe una donna.
> L'equilibrio è l'unica.
> Lavorare meno, il giusto e alternarsi a vicenda in casa.
> ...


I miei non hanno mai apprezzato il latte in polvere.

per il resto, stai descrivendo un mondo perfetto e ... impossibile!


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sono genitori incapaci... sono genitori costrettia dare tutto ai propri figli in 3 ore al giorno, quando una volta almeno la madre poteva dedicargli una giornata intera. Ergo: sono viziati.


Perche' pensano di compensare e colmare l'assenza ricoprendoli di regali che dopo i primi minuti manco cagano piu' tra l'altro...

con l'aggravante che la maggior parte s'indebita pure per dare gli oggettini firmati ai propri pargoli....ancora glije se dovesse blocca'  lo sviluppo...porelli...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma le tue colleghe sarebbero pronte a fare fronte comune con te contro il capo maschilista?
> O non è più prudente guardarsi le spalle da qualche collega donna semplicemente invidiosa del tuo successo?
> 
> Una cosa che io non sopporto di alcune donne è la diffamazione sistematica delle mie amiche ai miei occhi...
> ...



Cosa ti infastidisce di questo? Che abbiano saputo chiarirsi o che sia nata un'amicizia che ti infastidisce?
Non capisco dovresti essere contento che siano diventate amiche, almeno smettono di lamentarsi con te:mrgreen:
..................................


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa ti infastidisce di questo? Che abbiano saputo chiarirsi o che sia nata un'amicizia che ti infastidisce?
> Non capisco dovresti essere contento che siano diventate amiche, almeno smettono di lamentarsi con te:mrgreen:
> ..................................


Nessun fastidio.
Solo un mio preciso modo d'essere.
Sono fatto così e mi sta bene così.
A me resta dentro solo il fastidio d'esseremi sorbito critiche becere e false su persone che si conoscevano poco.
E il piacere di vedere che il mio sguardo su queste persone era più obiettivo di quello di quelle persone che si ostinavano a parlar male e a criticare senza conoscere.
Facile sempre e solo criticare.
Ma non si ha mai quelle palle di dire...Caro Conte mi sono sbagliata sul conto di quella persona che tu hai sempre reputato la tua migliore amica.
Ora ho capito perchè tu la porti così in gloria.
E hai delle ottime ragioni. No?

Ma che certe donne dicano scusa...
Preferiscono portare avanti la rogna all'infinito.

Quindi non le voglio tra i piedi.

Sono fatto così.
E non cambierò.
A costo di morire solo e senza amici.

Perchè sto bene con me stesso.
Adesso.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Bhè ma questo mica solo per le lavoratrici. Anche gli uomini secondo me se potessero non doversi affermare professionalmente sarebbero molto più sereni


Adesso senz'altro, visto che manco chi ha il posto "fisso" sta sereno rispetto solo a pochi decenni fa al clima generale che si respirava...cioe' al sistema cedevi una parte della tua liberta' (in tutti i sensi) in cambio della sicurezza di poter avere un posto a vita con cui affrontare l'acquisto della casa, metter su famiglia etcetc....

ora invece se nun se esce la mattina col kalashnikov, bombe a mano alla cintura e coltello tra i denti a casa nun ce ritiramo...


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> per il resto, stai descrivendo un mondo perfetto e ... impossibile!


mica per altro  ho scritto ai confini con la realtà:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Perche' pensano di compensare e colmare l'assenza ricoprendoli di regali che dopo i primi minuti manco cagano piu' tra l'altro...
> 
> con l'aggravante che la maggior parte s'indebita pure per dare gli oggettini firmati ai propri pargoli....ancora glije se dovesse blocca' lo sviluppo...porelli...
> 
> ahahahahah


certo che vivi in un posto pieno di esempi negativi di ogni tipo:mrgreen:
sei sempre così schifarto del prossimo, povero sterminatore


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che vivi in un posto pieno di esempi negativi di ogni tipo:mrgreen:
> sei sempre così schifarto del prossimo, povero sterminatore


Sono solo un buon osservatore e non mi fa schifo il prossimo ma solo certe azioni che compie....

vabbe' tante...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ognuno è libero di decidere cosa vuole fare nella vita, per carità. Ma non mi si venga a dire che una volta i figli non venivano su meglio, con la madre sempre presente. Tutto qui.


banale generalizzazione



Minerva ha detto:


> ma se quei figli "venuti su meglio"  oggi sono genitori incapaci qualcosa non torna



esatto Minerva....quei figli.......sono anch'io :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esatto Minerva....quei figli.......sono anch'io :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vabbe' ogni tanto la ciambella esce senza buco...ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> banale generalizzazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dai Chiara... guarda gli adolescenti di oggi e confrontali a come eravamo noi... saranno generalizzazioni, ma non c'è proprio paragone, come educazione, vitalità, rispetto per le persone e le cose sembra di stare in mondi diversi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Vabbe' ogni tanto la ciambella esce senza buco...ahahahahah



certo, genitore incapace secondo i tuoi parametri :mrgreen:

se poi mia figlia è la più brava della classe, intelligente, diligente, serena e socievole
(nonostante la madre stronza che si ritrova)trattasi solo di botta di culo  :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

un grande punto a favore in queste nuove famiglie, dove le madri lavorano tutto il giorno intercambiandosi con il papà,
è  la maggiore confidenza con i figli e lo scambio fisico di affettuosità molto rare un tempo.
padri cheabbracciano, baciano, giocano , coccolano, portano a spasso i figli...sembra normale ora ma non lo era prima.
avrà perso un po' la donna ma ci ha guadagnato l'uomo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai Chiara... guarda *gli adolescenti di oggi e confrontali a come eravamo noi*... saranno generalizzazioni, ma non c'è proprio paragone, come educazione, vitalità, rispetto per le persone e le cose sembra di stare in mondi diversi.



Kid, suvvia sei ancora giovane per cadere in questo tipo di retorica  

Non mi fare il rimastone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sono d'accordo che ci sia meno rispetto per le persone e le cose, ma a livello di società (=ogni fascia sociale e di età) non solo fra gli adolescenti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un grande punto a favore in queste nuove famiglie, dove le madri lavorano tutto il giorno intercambiandosi con il papà,
> è  la maggiore confidenza con i figli e lo scambio fisico di affettuosità molto rare un tempo.
> padri cheabbracciano, baciano, giocano , coccolano, portano a spasso i figli...sembra normale ora ma non lo era prima.
> avrà perso un po' la donna ma ci ha guadagnato l'uomo


verissimo, da quando lavoro io mio marito è diventato un gioiello di papà....


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Kid, suvvia sei ancora giovane per cadere in questo tipo di retorica
> 
> Non mi fare il rimastone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sono d'accordo che ci sia meno rispetto per le persone e le cose, ma a livello di società (=ogni fascia sociale e di età) non solo fra gli adolescenti


Cara, l'adolescenza è ormai un lontano ricordo anche per me....

Ok, il degrado sociale colpisce tutte le fasce sociali e di età, ma gli adolescenti oggi fanno paura. Sfido chiunque a negarlo. Se non stuprano si drogano, se non si drogano uccidono, se non uccidono si prostituiscono. cazzo, ce l'avranno qualche colpa i genitori no?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda che sembrera' una cazzata ma ritornare per es. da ragazzetti a casa da scuola e non trovare nessuno e' una delle cose piu' squallide e tristi che ti possa capitare...
> 
> io questa sfortuna non l'ho avuta e manco mia figlia a cui avevo chiesto anni fa alcune sue compagne e compagni che purtroppo lo vivevano, come lo consideravano....
> 
> ...


Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
Tornati a casa abbiamo reciprocamente una grande voglia di ascoltarci. Mio madre ed io non avevamo nulla da dirci. Io le parlavo dei miei sogni, lei neanche mi stava a sentire. Capisco ora che non era colpa sua: che ne sapeva lei di sogni, obiettivi da raggiungere, viaggi da fare? si era uccisa tutti i sogni dentro; e non poteva lasciare spazio nemmeno i miei.

Ma nonostante la mia esperienza non voglio generalizzare, diversamente da come fai tu, e concludo dicendo che sicuramente una madre che lavora più essere una buona madre, come una che non lavora può essere pessima. 
Mi scuso per gli errori..ma vado di fretta e non posso rileggere, ma volevo dare il mio contributo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, l'adolescenza è ormai un lontano ricordo anche per me....
> 
> Ok, il degrado sociale colpisce tutte le fasce sociali e di età, ma gli adolescenti oggi fanno paura. Sfido chiunque a negarlo. Se non stuprano si drogano, se non si drogano uccidono, se non uccidono si prostituiscono. cazzo, ce l'avranno qualche colpa i genitori no?


Sì, sono convinta che anche i genitori abbiano qualche colpa, su questo mi trovi d'accordo.

Ma davvero ti fanno così paura gli adolescenti?
Non saranno mica tutti così, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
> Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
> I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
> figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
> ...



un bellissimo contributo

da parte mia, grazie


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
> Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
> I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
> figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
> ...


grazie del contributo.è esattamente quello che intendevo.ora le madri hanno anche più capacità nell'ascolto dei figli anche grazie alle esperienze che le avvicinano a loro.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
> Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
> I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
> figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
> ...


Bellissimoooooooooooooooooooooo...
Sono orgoglioso di quello che hai realizzato nella tua vita!
BRAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:up::up::up::up:

E te lo dice un padre che ha fatto na montagna di babysiteraggio per permettere a sua moglie di studiare e realizzarsi!

Ho chiesto prima sta cosa a mia figlia che ora ha dodici anni.
Risposta...IO ho la chiave di casa, a me basta tornare da scuola e trovare il pranzo pronto con cose che piacciono a me...( La iena eh?)


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai Chiara... guarda gli adolescenti di oggi e confrontali a come eravamo noi... saranno generalizzazioni, ma non c'è proprio paragone, come educazione, vitalità, rispetto per le persone e le cose sembra di stare in mondi diversi.


Io ho due figli adolescenti... sinceramente non vedo nè in loro, nè nei loro amici differenze rispetto a come eravamo noi. Magari sono più indipendenti, più autonomi, ma questo non mi sembra un male.
Quando ha nevicato, i ragazzi hanno deciso da soli di spalare in gruppo la neve da tutti i marciapiedi delle loro abitazioni, facendo un giro li abbiamo beccati a liberare la macchina di un anziano vicino di casa di uno di loro. 
Poi dicono parolacce a raffica e lo facevamo anche noi... forse con più pudore, perchè all'epoca non erano parte del linguaggio comune, poi fanno i grandi e lo facevamo anche noi... poi puzzano, come hanno sempre fatto tutti gli adolescenti:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho due figli adolescenti... sinceramente non vedo nè in loro, nè nei loro amici differenze rispetto a come eravamo noi. Magari sono più indipendenti, più autonomi, ma questo non mi sembra un male.
> Quando ha nevicato, i ragazzi hanno deciso da soli di spalare in gruppo la neve da tutti i marciapiedi delle loro abitazioni, facendo un giro li abbiamo beccati a liberare la macchina di un anziano vicino di casa di uno di loro.
> Poi dicono parolacce a raffica e lo facevamo anche noi... forse con più pudore, perchè all'epoca non erano parte del linguaggio comune, poi fanno i grandi e lo facevamo anche noi... poi puzzano, come hanno sempre fatto tutti gli adolescenti:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Ma dei loro hanno il cellulare...fb...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Poi desso ci sono le truzze...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Eh gia' uno dei classici luoghi per parcheggiarli e di surroga famigliare...
> 
> poi ce sta' l'oratorio, i boy scout, la danza classica...etcetc
> 
> ...


Servono molte ma molte cose per crescere bene. E una famiglia monoreddito in genere non le garantisce. Te la puoi rigirare come vuoi la frittata, ma appena superata l'età della primissima infanzia, i nostri figli non sanno che farsene di una madre omnipresente; il mondo è cambiato, e i nostri figli vogliono sentirsi uguali ai loro amici che vanno in gita, settimana bianca,corsi di lingua anche all'estero, danza  e quant'altro!!!
sei fortunato se da solo riesci a garantire con il tuo reddito tutto ciò ai tuoi figli..o sei fortunato perchè non te lo chiedono...Chissà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
> Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
> I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
> figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
> ...


Brava, ti ringrazio. Il grassetto per me è quello che mi mette in pace col mondo.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
> Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
> I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
> figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, l'adolescenza è ormai un lontano ricordo anche per me....
> 
> Ok, il degrado sociale colpisce tutte le fasce sociali e di età, *ma gli adolescenti oggi fanno paura.* Sfido chiunque a negarlo. Se non stuprano si drogano, se non si drogano uccidono, se non uccidono si prostituiscono. cazzo, ce l'avranno qualche colpa i genitori no?


Ma ne conosci tanti o ti attieni alla cronaca sui giornali?
perchè io ne conosco tanti e la maggior parte studia, fa volontariato, s'informa, è curiosa e si diverte.
Pure con tutte le difficoltà che la loro età e la nostra società di merda gli impone.
Certo poi ci sono la baby gang, ci sono i tossici,ci sono i delinquenti, ci sono le mini zoccole esattamente come ci sono fra gli adulti
Mica son tutti figli di genitori che lavorano e se ne sbattono di loro.
Non ti pare di usare un po' troppe generalizzazioni e luoghi comuni?
Un po' di fiducia nelle nuove generazioni, via! sono loro il futuro!


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma ne conosci tanti o ti attieni alla cronaca sui giornali?
> perchè io ne conosco tanti e la maggior parte studia, fa volontariato, s'informa, è curiosa e si diverte.
> Pure con tutte le difficoltà che la loro età e la nostra società di merda gli impone.
> Certo poi ci sono la baby gang, ci sono i tossici,ci sono i delinquenti, ci sono le mini zoccole esattamente come ci sono fra gli adulti
> ...


e c'è tutta una parte sana che ha diritto di essere presa in considerazione


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
> Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
> I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
> figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
> ...


Se per generalizzare intendi il portare la casistica che fa scuola, ok generalizzo...

te invece che col tuo particolare intendi confutare tutta la statistica che non ti aggrada, sei libera di farlo....

diro' alle evoluzioni o involuzioni sociologiche di citofonare prima a te...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Ma dei loro hanno il cellulare...fb...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Poi desso ci sono le truzze...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


FB va benissimo... il cellulare per loro non è più così importante: mio figlio ha rotto il suo, ne ha recuperato uno vecchio e gli va benissimo così.
Le truzze.... ci sono sempre state. Oh... io alla loro età avevo amici che si facevano di eroina, compagni di scuola che prendevano acidi e anfetamine, nessuno si è mai curato di sapere dov'ero e con chi, uscivo con gente che aveva quasi il doppio dei miei anni..., avevo un look tutto mio vagamente dark... chissà Kid cosa avrebbe pensato di me :mrgreen: eppure... dai guai mi sono tenuta fuori, cazzate non ne ho combinate. Gli adolescenti devono sperimentare, è fondamentale per la crescita.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho due figli adolescenti... sinceramente non vedo nè in loro, nè nei loro amici differenze rispetto a come eravamo noi. Magari sono più indipendenti, più autonomi, ma questo non mi sembra un male.
> Quando ha nevicato, i ragazzi hanno deciso da soli di spalare in gruppo la neve da tutti i marciapiedi delle loro abitazioni, facendo un giro li abbiamo beccati a liberare la macchina di un anziano vicino di casa di uno di loro.
> Poi dicono parolacce a raffica e lo facevamo anche noi... forse con più pudore, perchè all'epoca non erano parte del linguaggio comune, poi fanno i grandi e lo facevamo anche noi... poi puzzano, come hanno sempre fatto tutti gli adolescenti:mrgreen:


Ma dove vedi l'indipendenza, l'autonomia etcetc?

sono bombardati di messaggi che non hanno il tempo di metabolizzare...

sono la generazione del T9...degli sms...della comunicazione artificiale...

sono la superficialita' fatta a persona....

(tranne i figli dei presenti, se capisce...)

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> FB va benissimo... il cellulare per loro non è più così importante: mio figlio ha rotto il suo, ne ha recuperato uno vecchio e gli va benissimo così.
> Le truzze.... ci sono sempre state. Oh...* io alla loro età avevo amici che si facevano di eroina*, compagni di scuola che prendevano acidi e anfetamine, nessuno si è mai curato di sapere dov'ero e con chi, uscivo con gente che aveva quasi il doppio dei miei anni..., avevo un look tutto mio vagamente dark... chissà Kid cosa avrebbe pensato di me :mrgreen: eppure... dai guai mi sono tenuta fuori, cazzate non ne ho combinate. Gli adolescenti devono sperimentare, è fondamentale per la crescita.


e quanti. e anch'io me ne andavo in giro senza che mi si chiedesse troppo conto; devo solo a me stessa certe non scelte . 
il discorso della qualità del tempo rispetto alla quantità è tutt'altro che un alibi ma una realtà effettiva


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma dove vedi l'indipendenza, l'autonomia etcetc?
> 
> sono bombardati di messaggi che non hanno il tempo di metabolizzare...
> 
> ...


i tuoi compresi ovviamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

*siccome son aperta al dialogo*

o sterminantore,
ma ti togli mai di dosso il ghigno schifato dell'umanità?


ps dall'umanità:calcio:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma dove vedi l'indipendenza, l'autonomia etcetc?
> 
> sono bombardati di messaggi che non hanno il tempo di metabolizzare...
> 
> ...


Bravo Stermy,stavolta.ed e'la prima concordo..FB andrebbe oscurato..la K e il 6 eliminati dai cell,i ragazzi si invorniscono,e perdono la capacita'di esprimersi bene.Sono convinto che fatichino a conquistare una ragazza,accidenti a MSN e FB!!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bravo Stermy,stavolta.ed e'la prima concordo..FB andrebbe oscurato..la K e il 6 eliminati dai cell,i ragazzi si invorniscono,e perdono la capacita'di esprimersi bene.Sono convinto che fatichino a conquistare una ragazza,accidenti a MSN e FB!!!


ma la tecnologia va usata con criterio e buon senso...questo va insegnato .tutti i mezzi di comunizazione sono validi ...è solo l'abuso che guasta ,esattamente come in tutte le cose.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun fastidio.
> Solo un mio preciso modo d'essere.
> Sono fatto così e mi sta bene così.
> A me resta dentro solo il fastidio d'esseremi sorbito critiche becere e false su persone che si conoscevano poco.
> ...


Non faccio parte della categoria......Se ho motivi per scusarmi lo faccio eccome........


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bravo Stermy,stavolta.ed e'la prima concordo..FB andrebbe oscurato..la K e il 6 eliminati dai cell,i ragazzi si invorniscono,e perdono la capacita'di esprimersi bene.Sono convinto che fatichino a conquistare una ragazza,accidenti a MSN e FB!!!


Il 30% dei laureati non riesce a comprendere un articolo di giornale e questi qua pensano d'ave' in casa tutti Einstein...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma dove vedi l'indipendenza, l'autonomia etcetc?
> 
> sono bombardati di messaggi che non hanno il tempo di metabolizzare...
> 
> ...


Ma non è vero, ricordo benissimo che dicevano le stesse cose a noi a casa e a scuola: siete superficiali... ai nostri tempi... ma che palle. Questi ragazzi hanno:
scelto loro la scuola superiore; ai miei tempi la scelta era dei genitori, se avevi culo ascoltavano i professori.
scelto loro lo sport che vogliono fare; ai miei tempi le ragazze dovevano scegliere tra danza, pallavolo e pattinaggio artistico in base ai desideri della madre, i ragazzi tra calcio,basket o arti marziali in base ai desideri del padre;
l'unico modo per essere libero di sceglierti uno sport era essere negato.
scelto loro le attività parascolastiche, corsi di musica o di scrittura creativa o di lingue straniere.
scelgono loro le amicizie e questo è FONDAMENTALE; ai miei tempi le influenze degli adulti in queste cose erano devastanti, per reazione si frequentavano di nascosto i 'pessimi'
In cos'altro dovrebbero essere autonomi?
Al mattino prima di andare a scuola ascoltano i notiziari, la comunicazione artificiale la usano in modo più limitato e corretto degli adulti perchè, usandola da sempre, hanno potuto preferirle la comunicazione vera.
A proposito di indipendenza, sono abituati a comunicare direttamente con tutto un mondo 'adulto', da soli; ai miei tempi c'era sempre la mediazione di un genitore, di un parente, insomma di un altro adulto che rappresentava le ragioni dell'adolescente.
il T9 ho cominciato a usarlo io quando loro ancora erano piccolissimi... comodo.
Per quanto riguarda il bombardamento di messaggi... vogliamo parlare degli effetti che questo bombardamento ha sugli adulti? basta un documentario su una baby gang e centinaia di migliaia di ragazzini il cui più grosso problema è l'acne vengono accomunati ai peggiori delinquenti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bravo Stermy,stavolta.ed e'la prima concordo..FB andrebbe oscurato..la K e il 6 eliminati dai cell,i ragazzi si *invorniscono*,e perdono la capacita'di esprimersi bene.Sono convinto che fatichino a conquistare una ragazza,accidenti a MSN e FB!!!


ehmm... ma... sei in incognito?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se per generalizzare intendi il portare la casistica che fa scuola, ok generalizzo...
> 
> te invece che col tuo particolare intendi confutare tutta la statistica che non ti aggrada, sei libera di farlo....
> 
> ...


Non ti disturbare: è chiaro che l'unico a portare verità e conoscenza qua dentro sei tu.
I tuoi figli sono gli unici che crescono sani di corpo e di mente, (hanno preso dal padre, e non dalla madre che sta a casa a mezzogiorno, pronta con l'arrosto); i padri che cambiano i pannolini prima , aiutano a fare i compiti poi, sono tutti emeriti cojoni, come quelli che portano i figli a nuoto, a danza e magari fanno pure la spesa!!!
Le statistiche che leggi te (quali non si sa..) sono le uniche degne di menzione; le donne casalinghe le uniche soddisfatte del loro ruolo. A casa tua è così. Perfetto.
Che cosa è che non mi aggrada? io vivo esattamente come voglio, forse sei tu a non sentirti tanto felice
Ti disturba che ci sia qualche famiglia che si discosti dal tuo di modello? Tua moglie non vuole lavorare. E va bene. Ma se le altre donne hanno deciso di seguire una strada diversa non vedo perchè debbano rinunciare alla maternità, o peggio scegliere da lavoro e figli. Avviene in tutta Europa...forse non hai letto bene le statistiche.
Ma i tuoi ghigni non saranno di rabbia o di invidia?
Mi dispiace che ti sia di così disturbo il fatto che esistano figli che crescono da madri lavoratrici, accanto ad un padre collaborativo, che non stiano attaccati ad FB 24 h al giorno, che vadano bene a scuola, lavorino, e non si facciano di coca.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ti disturbare: è chiaro che l'unico a portare verità e conoscenza qua dentro sei tu.
> I tuoi figli sono gli unici che crescono sani di corpo e di mente, (hanno preso dal padre, e non dalla madre che sta a casa a mezzogiorno, pronta con l'arrosto); i padri che cambiano i pannolini prima , aiutano a fare i compiti poi, sono tutti emeriti cojoni, come quelli che portano i figli a nuoto, a danza e magari fanno pure la spesa!!!
> Le statistiche che leggi te (quali non si sa..) sono le uniche degne di menzione; le donne casalinghe le uniche soddisfatte del loro ruolo. A casa tua è così. Perfetto.
> Che cosa è che non mi aggrada? io vivo esattamente come voglio, forse sei tu a non sentirti tanto felice
> ...



eh, ma lui è geograficamente vicino alla cultura musulmana  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, ricordo benissimo che dicevano le stesse cose a noi a casa e a scuola: siete superficiali... ai nostri tempi... ma che palle. Questi ragazzi hanno:
> scelto loro la scuola superiore; ai miei tempi la scelta era dei genitori, se avevi culo ascoltavano i professori.
> scelto loro lo sport che vogliono fare; ai miei tempi le ragazze dovevano scegliere tra danza, pallavolo e pattinaggio artistico in base ai desideri della madre, i ragazzi tra calcio,basket o arti marziali in base ai desideri del padre;
> l'unico modo per essere libero di sceglierti uno sport era essere negato.
> ...


bellissimo anche questo contributo
grazie sbriciolata


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehmm... ma... sei in incognito?


me lo stavo chiedendo anche io.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il 30% dei laureati non riesce a comprendere un articolo di giornale e questi qua pensano d'ave' in casa tutti Einstein...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Ma ti hanno preso all'uniero per fare il nuovo gianni?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno preso all'uniero per fare il nuovo gianni?


Il 30 per cento dei laureati che non comprende ciò che viene scritto dai giornali va da Stermy e farsi spiegare bene come va il mondo.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ti disturbare: è chiaro che l'unico a portare verità e conoscenza qua dentro sei tu.
> I tuoi figli sono gli unici che crescono sani di corpo e di mente, (hanno preso dal padre, e non dalla madre che sta a casa a mezzogiorno, pronta con l'arrosto); i padri che cambiano i pannolini prima , aiutano a fare i compiti poi, sono tutti emeriti cojoni, come quelli che portano i figli a nuoto, a danza e magari fanno pure la spesa!!!
> Le statistiche che leggi te (quali non si sa..) sono le uniche degne di menzione; le donne casalinghe le uniche soddisfatte del loro ruolo. A casa tua è così. Perfetto.
> Che cosa è che non mi aggrada? io vivo esattamente come voglio, forse sei tu a non sentirti tanto felice
> ...


Infatti non mi disturbo....ma mi disturba che implicitamente dai del cojone a chi ste roba le studia...

quindi il disagio giovanile ATTUALE e' un pettegolezzo...

ma vai a farti un altro giro di giostra...

il calcio in culo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il 30 per cento dei laureati che non comprende ciò che viene scritto dai giornali va da Stermy e farsi spiegare bene come va il mondo.


Ma manco pa' capa...

piuttosto diventano lo zimbello nei colloqui con gli heads hunters...

hahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Per me non lo è di certo ma te la rigiro.
> Tu vorresti fare il casalingo se tua moglie portasse a casa il tuo stesso stipendio e poteste permettervelo?


Vorrei far notare una cosa da questa frase.
Ecco qua qua si nota quella nota culturale che l'uomo ancora ha nei confronti della donna, perchè dico questo? perchè se differenza non c'è tra uomo e donna, perchè l'uomo non può fare il casalingo? forse gli si rimpiccioliscono le palle.. scusate....


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, ma lui è geograficamente vicino alla cultura musulmana  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensa che il tuo Benny16 vi vorrebbe come loro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, genitore incapace secondo i tuoi parametri :mrgreen:
> 
> se poi mia figlia è la più brava della classe, intelligente, diligente, serena e socievole
> (nonostante la madre stronza che si ritrova)trattasi solo di botta di culo  :mexican:


Da notare che noi, rispetto ai nostri figli eravamo delle schiappe in confronto. I tempi cambiano e chissà se noi siamo in grado di capire loro.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un grande punto a favore in queste nuove famiglie, dove le madri lavorano tutto il giorno intercambiandosi con il papà,
> è  la maggiore confidenza con i figli e lo scambio fisico di affettuosità molto rare un tempo.
> padri cheabbracciano, baciano, giocano , coccolano, portano a spasso i figli...sembra normale ora ma non lo era prima.
> avrà perso un po' la donna ma ci ha guadagnato l'uomo




​Concordo.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Vorrei far notare una cosa da questa frase.*
> Ecco qua qua si nota quella nota culturale che l'uomo ancora ha nei confronti della donna, perchè dico questo? perchè se differenza non c'è tra uomo e donna, perchè l'uomo non può fare il casalingo? forse gli si rimpiccioliscono le palle.. scusate....


 e te pareva:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
e come al solito non hai capito un cazzo.
Niente di nuovo:up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma ne conosci tanti o ti attieni alla cronaca sui giornali?
> perchè io ne conosco tanti e la maggior parte studia, fa volontariato, s'informa, è curiosa e si diverte.
> Pure con tutte le difficoltà che la loro età e la nostra società di merda gli impone.
> Certo poi ci sono la baby gang, ci sono i tossici,ci sono i delinquenti, ci sono le mini zoccole esattamente come ci sono fra gli adulti
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non faccio parte della categoria......Se ho motivi per scusarmi lo faccio eccome........


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Lassemo stare dei...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma per lo meno mi hai fatto fare una grassa risata :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma dove vedi l'indipendenza, l'autonomia etcetc?
> 
> sono bombardati di messaggi che non hanno il tempo di metabolizzare...
> 
> ...


Già invece tu riesci in tutto. Sei molto profondo tu lo abbiamo sempre notato.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno preso all'uniero per fare il nuovo gianni?



Io avrei scritto ma quanto te brucia per essere incazzato col mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già invece tu riesci in tutto. Sei molto profondo tu lo abbiamo sempre notato.


Ma no dei capitelo...
Lui è come quelli che invocano...il ritorno di Checco Beppe...
La santa madre Austria no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Il mondo è cambiato...
Ed è tutto spaventato no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Un capitalismo becero e insulso ha distrutto tutto il mondo ideale che è solo nella sua testa no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

E ora si stringono le chiappette...per la pension no?
Pensa che botta se salta pure quella...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io la discriminazione della donna in quanto tale la vedo ancora...
> Nonostante gli infiniti miglioramenti, la vedo, tutt'ora, nel mio lavoro, in altri.
> Nelle sottili -e neanche tanto- pressioni sociali perchè una donna si sposi e faccia figli.
> Nel fatto che il suo lavoro è sempre a rischio quando diventa madre.
> ...



Cazzarola se si vede ancora....
Vado in un cantiere con un collega uomo e mica danno retta a me .....
Vai ad un colloquio di lavoro e guardano quanti anni hai se hai già figli e se ne vuoi avere ....il peggio è se sei appena sposata e quindi a rischio di gravidanza di conseguenza di  maternità....
La cosa più assurda allucinate a cui ho assistito è la valutazione di un'assunzione per un posto di lavoro da segretaria..
Io lavoravo allora in un ufficio i due titolari due "buffoni" che oltre alle varie domande di rito alle povere ignare ,le stavano dando un voto su :
Tette
culo
gambe 
bocca....ecc
E il brutto è che questi casi non sono dei casi isolati.....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> e te pareva:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> e come al solito non hai capito un cazzo.
> Niente di nuovo:up:


Guarda che ho letto il resto, ma quello che hai scritto rimane tale nel contesto, e dopo nei discorsi a seguire rimane sempre identico, anche se un po diventi elastico, 
Comunque se ho capito male, rileggiti e noterai che forse tanto male non ho capito.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, ricordo benissimo che dicevano le stesse cose a noi a casa e a scuola: siete superficiali... ai nostri tempi... ma che palle. Questi ragazzi hanno:
> scelto loro la scuola superiore; ai miei tempi la scelta era dei genitori, se avevi culo ascoltavano i professori.
> scelto loro lo sport che vogliono fare; ai miei tempi le ragazze dovevano scegliere tra danza, pallavolo e pattinaggio artistico in base ai desideri della madre, i ragazzi tra calcio,basket o arti marziali in base ai desideri del padre;
> l'unico modo per essere libero di sceglierti uno sport era essere negato.
> ...



Bellissimo post. Che condivido in pieno.

Per dire la mia, dico che una delle più grandi differenze che caratterizza, ad esempio, quelli della mia generazione (69) con queste nuove sia che queste vivono meno, o almeno cominciano a viverla molto più tardi.......LA STRADA.

Non stò dicendo che sia meglio o peggio, stò dicendo che è una grossa differenza rispetto alla mia.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dei capitelo...
> Lui è come quelli che invocano...il ritorno di Checco Beppe...
> La santa madre Austria no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


:upk ho capitelo, come tu devi capitelo che sugnu siculo e mutolo mi sto.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che ho letto il resto, ma quello che hai scritto rimane tale nel contesto, e dopo nei discorsi a seguire rimane sempre identico, anche se un po diventi elastico,
> Comunque se ho capito male, rileggiti e noterai che forse tanto male non ho capito.


l'ipotesi di non avere capito tu proprio non la prendi neanche in esame eh??
partendo dal presupposto che a me piace differenziare, piace avere più interessi, mi piace lavorare come mi piace occuparmi di casa mia e della mia famiglia , piace avere tempo per me e tempo per la mia famiglia non sarei contento se mi si relegasse in un solo ruolo: quello del casalingo come solo quello del lavoratore fuori casa.
Ergo intendevo che è una situazione che può non piacere ad un uomo come ad una donna.
spero ora di essermi spiegato.
Se no vorrà dire che mi sono capito male io:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> l'ipotesi di non avere capito tu proprio non la prendi neanche in esame eh??
> partendo dal presupposto che a me piace differenziare, piace avere più interessi, mi piace lavorare come mi piace occuparmi di casa mia e della mia famiglia , piace avere tempo per me e tempo per la mia famiglia non sarei contento se mi si relegasse in un solo ruolo: quello del casalingo come solo quello del lavoratore fuori casa.
> Ergo intendevo che è una situazione che può non piacere ad un uomo come ad una donna.
> spero ora di essermi spiegato.
> Se no vorrà dire che mi sono capito male io:mrgreen:


Già ma tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato, che fare il casalingo/a sia appallante, come se la donna nel passato non abbia mai fatto nulla di buono, quando invece una donna si è rotta il culo a crescere i figli, e la dove il marito arriva a casa si mette a tavolo e non vuole sentire na minchia della famiglia, ora il discorso è praticamente e totalmente cambiato, la donna a casa si sa che si rompe il mazzo, e l'uomo questo lo ammette, come si romperebbe  il mazzo l'uomo ora se stesse a casa, quando invece nessuno se lo rompe sto mazzo , ma contribbuisce alla famiglia, e chi sta a casa contribuisce eccome porca paletta.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già ma tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato, che fare il casalingo/a sia appallante, come se la donna nel passato non abbia mai fatto nulla di buono, quando invece una donna si è rotta il culo a crescere i figli, e la dove il marito arriva a casa si mette a tavolo e non vuole sentire na minchia della famiglia, ora il discorso è praticamente e totalmente cambiato, la donna a casa si sa che si rompe il mazzo, e l'uomo questo lo ammette, come si romperebbe  il mazzo l'uomo ora se stesse a casa, quando invece nessuno se lo rompe sto mazzo , ma contribbuisce alla famiglia, e chi sta a casa contribuisce eccome porca paletta.


Non ci capiamo proprio.
O fai finta di non capire perchè sei prevenuto in maniera fastidiosa verso tutto quello che scrivo.
Problemi tuoi.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti non mi disturbo....ma mi disturba che implicitamente dai del cojone a chi ste roba le studia...
> 
> quindi il disagio giovanile ATTUALE e' un pettegolezzo...
> 
> ...


Ma di cosa parli?
Non sai neanche di cosa parli.
E siccome non sai neanche cosa rispondere, sghignazzi di rabbia e ricorri agli insulti.
Fai sempre così.


----------



## Sole (9 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh sul fatto che le donne non sappiano fare gruppo, mi pare una cosa scientificamente provata.
> 
> E anche sulla varietà ti dò ragione... però non capisco questo astio verso le donne vecchia maniera, magari casalinghe con figli... che c'è di sbagliato? E' la donna che accudisce i figli dall'alba dei tempi, e per accudirli al meglio bisogna stargli vicini. Quindi o carriera o figli, mi sembra logico.


Vabbè, all'alba dei tempi gli uomini andavano in giro con la clava, ma esiste una cosa che si chiama evoluzione, grazie al cielo.

Io penso che una donna che dipende economicamente da un uomo non possa essere davvero libera. Che crescere e allevare figli sia una bellissima  esperienza, ma che non possa realizzare e appagare  totalmente una persona che ha risorse e talento.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo proprio.
> O fai finta di non capire perchè sei prevenuto in maniera fastidiosa verso tutto quello che scrivo.
> Problemi tuoi.


Ti do una dritta, ma credimi però perchè sono serio davvero, io non scordo nulla di quello che mi si scrive, e le mie risposte hanno sempre un fine preciso a quello che succede, o in questo thread o in altri.
Non c'è l'ho con te, ma ripeto non scordo, e la mia non è una minaccia è un ripagare nella stessa maniera, e come nel nostro caso non do spiegazioni ma rido sotto i baffi.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti do una dritta, ma credimi però perchè sono serio davvero, *io non scordo nulla di quello che mi si scrive,* e le mie risposte hanno sempre un fine preciso a quello che succede, o in questo thread o in altri.
> Non c'è l'ho con te, ma ripeto non scordo,* e la mia non è una minaccia è un ripagare nella stessa maniera, *e come nel nostro caso non do spiegazioni ma rido sotto i baffi.


Mò me lo segno:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bellissimo post. Che condivido in pieno.
> 
> Per dire la mia, dico che una delle più grandi differenze che caratterizza, ad esempio, quelli della mia generazione (69) con queste nuove sia che queste vivono meno, o almeno cominciano a viverla molto più tardi.......LA STRADA.
> 
> Non stò dicendo che sia meglio o peggio, stò dicendo che è una grossa differenza rispetto alla mia.


Verissimo: colpa nostra. Intendo dire dei genitori... e si torna al tema lavoro. La scuola finiva alle 16:30 (tempo pieno, adesso... boh), ma io ero ancora al lavoro. Quindi? post-scuola, sport fino a che erano piccolissimi, reti genitoriali organizzate sugli orari di lavoro: io porto, tu vai a prendere e viceversa. Perchè la strada è anonima adesso, non si conosce neppure più il vicino di casa in certe realtà, chi te li guarda in strada? Io ho la fortuna di vivere una realtà un po' diversa, più umana... i miei già dalle medie di pomeriggio andavano al parco vicino con altri ragazzi, il cellulare non è uno strumento demoniaco, ma è stato dato loro per poter chiamare in caso di difficoltà. Poi hanno vissuto l'importanza del gruppo, sia come momento educativo, sia come protezione. Ma sai quale è la mia paura, quando li so fuori casa? E' l'indifferenza della gente, che quando vede qualcuno in difficoltà, un ragazzino come una donna o un anziano, si gira dall'altra parte, non interviene. E sto parlando degli adulti.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Verissimo: colpa nostra. Intendo dire dei genitori... e si torna al tema lavoro. La scuola finiva alle 16:30 (tempo pieno, adesso... boh), ma io ero ancora al lavoro. Quindi? post-scuola, sport fino a che erano piccolissimi, reti genitoriali organizzate sugli orari di lavoro: io porto, tu vai a prendere e viceversa. Perchè la strada è anonima adesso, non si conosce neppure più il vicino di casa in certe realtà, chi te li guarda in strada? Io ho la fortuna di vivere una realtà un po' diversa, più umana... i miei già dalle medie di pomeriggio andavano al parco vicino con altri ragazzi,* il cellulare non è uno strumento demoniaco, ma è stato dato loro per poter chiamare in caso di difficoltà*. Poi hanno vissuto l'importanza del gruppo, sia come momento educativo, sia come protezione. Ma sai quale è la mia paura, quando li so fuori casa? E' l'indifferenza della gente, che quando vede qualcuno in difficoltà, un ragazzino come una donna o un anziano, si gira dall'altra parte, non interviene. *E sto parlando degli adulti*.


grande sbrisciolata


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande sbrisciolata


Io me so stancato de leggerla dice cose sempre giuste  è mitica!


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io me so stancato de leggerla dice cose sempre giuste  è mitica!


vero, una donna:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, una donna:mrgreen:


Si stavolta non posso altro che dire touchè, ma contento di dirlo :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si stavolta non posso altro che dire touchè, ma contento di dirlo :rotfl:


mi fai arrossire ma dall'altra parte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi sono vendicata:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fai arrossire ma dall'altra parte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi sono vendicata:rotfl::rotfl:



auahhaahahahahahh si si ho letto.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahahh si si ho letto.



Ohhh santa rosalia!!! ho letto nel senso di lettura auahahahahah :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io avrei scritto ma quanto te brucia per essere incazzato col mondo.


Ma pensa piuttosto al tuo rodimento de culo va anziche' sbircia' i culi altrui...ahahahah

ma poi incazzato col mondo....a me???....

piuttosto e' il mondo che sta inkazzato con me...sapessi babbino...ahahahahahah

ma rob' de matt...dobbiamo sta' tutti nella merda pe' sta' piu' caldi..beh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dei capitelo...
> Lui è come quelli che invocano...il ritorno di Checco Beppe...
> La santa madre Austria no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Sorvolo sulla provocazione e ti ripeto per la miliardesima volta (anche per farti passare una bella serata...ahahahah) che il mio futuro non fa per un cazzo paura...

constato solo che la societa' e' ormai una merda anche per merito tuo e dei tuoi colleghi de capoccia, pero' t'assicuro che invece la tua strizza per il consuntivo finale che s'avvicina con la consapevolezza di non aver concluso un beneamato cazzo, se vede benissimo anche da qua...

poi spieghi ai fessi quanto e' costruttivo il tuo intervento, neh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parli?
> Non sai neanche di cosa parli.
> E siccome non sai neanche cosa rispondere, sghignazzi di rabbia e ricorri agli insulti.
> Fai sempre così.


Guarda che il mondo non e' tutto ignorante come te...i libri c'e' chi li legge e soprattutto li capisce pure...ahahahahah 

cara/o provocatrice/tore d'infima categoria...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Verissimo: colpa nostra. Intendo dire dei genitori... e si torna al tema lavoro. La scuola finiva alle 16:30 (tempo pieno, adesso... boh), ma io ero ancora al lavoro. Quindi? post-scuola, sport fino a che erano piccolissimi, reti genitoriali organizzate sugli orari di lavoro: io porto, tu vai a prendere e viceversa. Perchè la strada è anonima adesso, non si conosce neppure più il vicino di casa in certe realtà, chi te li guarda in strada? Io ho la fortuna di vivere una realtà un po' diversa, più umana... i miei già dalle medie di pomeriggio andavano al parco vicino con altri ragazzi, il cellulare non è uno strumento demoniaco, ma è stato dato loro per poter chiamare in caso di difficoltà. Poi hanno vissuto l'importanza del gruppo, sia come momento educativo, sia come protezione. Ma sai quale è la mia paura, quando li so fuori casa? E' l'indifferenza della gente, che quando vede qualcuno in difficoltà, un ragazzino come una donna o un anziano, si gira dall'altra parte, non interviene. E sto parlando degli adulti.


L'indifferenza, il non volere essere coinvolti e' il frutto dell'individualismo spinto che ormai si mette in atto....

il tradimento di cosa e' espressione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'indifferenza, il non volere essere coinvolti e' il frutto dell'individualismo spinto che ormai si mette in atto....
> 
> il tradimento di cosa e' espressione?


Io non credo che ci sia una risposta sola che valga per tutti i tradimenti. Sicuramente un tradimento è espressione di egoismo... ma non basta, altrimenti tradiremmo tutti.


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci sia una risposta sola che valga per tutti i tradimenti. Sicuramente un tradimento è espressione di egoismo... ma non basta, altrimenti tradiremmo tutti.


Io tecnicamente non vedo differenze tra un tipo di tradimento ed un altro (????)...la matrice e' 1 sola....anzi sòla...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Io tecnicamente non vedo differenze tra un tipo di tradimento ed un altro *(????)...la matrice e' 1 sola....anzi sòla...
> 
> ahahahahah


e questo la dice lunga sul tuo semplificare tutto ; mettendo nel calderone scivoloni estemporanei, tradimenti seriali, frustrazioni da chi è trascurato etc....
sei un integralista, non riuscirai mai ad accettare ragionamenti diversi dal tuo


----------



## exStermy (9 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo la dice lunga sul tuo semplificare tutto ; mettendo nel calderone scivoloni estemporanei, tradimenti seriali, frustrazioni da chi è trascurato etc....
> sei un integralista, non riuscirai mai ad accettare ragionamenti diversi dal tuo


se vabbe'...bonasera...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma pensa piuttosto al tuo rodimento de culo va anziche' sbircia' i culi altrui...ahahahah
> 
> ma poi incazzato col mondo....a me???....
> 
> ...


​Uazz grazie per la dritta!! magari provo anche io


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trascorso la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza ad invidiare i miei compagni di classe che tornando a casa, diversamente da me, non trovavano una madre casalinga, musona e poco soddisfatta. Ho trascorso gli anni successivi a studiare come una matta nella convinzione che, in possesso di un titolo di studio adeguato, avrei potuto trovare un lavoro che mi piacesse e che mi garantisse l'indipendenza economica. Ho sposato il figlio di una donna lavoratrice, e si può dire che ho amato più mia suocera che mio marito; l'ho apprezzata, e l'apprezzo ancora tantissimo per quello che è stata capace di fare : sebbene sposata, madre e lavoratrice, si è conquistata un nuovo titolo di studio, e mai, dico mai l'ho vista trascurare la sua famiglia. E' l'esempio vivente come si conquistano i diritti e l'uguaglianza, in un'epoca in cui non esistevano le tutele odierne.
> Ho due figli, un maschio ed una femmina, che quando arrivano non mi trovano a casa, ma che sanno che la loro mamma non è una domestica ad ore, è una persona con diritti e doveri al pari del padre, alla quale possono chiedere aiuto economico, un consiglio negli studi e sul lavoro . E non credo sia poco. Io, a mia madre non ho potuto chiedere mai nulla, ha parte le scaloppine, mal cucinate e di fretta, nonostante il tantissimo tempo a disposizione.
> I miei figli crescono dritti, te lo assicuro, anzi rispetto ai loro amichetti
> figli di casalinghe sono più indipendenti e sono più bravi a scuola. Non sono tristi, perchè io non sono triste. Sono stanca morta, ma non sono triste.
> ...



Grazie per il tuo post!!!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sorvolo sulla provocazione e ti ripeto per la miliardesima volta (anche per farti passare una bella serata...ahahahah) che il mio futuro non fa per un cazzo paura...
> 
> constato solo che la societa' e' ormai una merda anche per merito tuo e dei tuoi colleghi de capoccia, pero' t'assicuro che invece la tua strizza per il consuntivo finale che s'avvicina con la consapevolezza di non aver concluso un beneamato cazzo, se vede benissimo anche da qua...
> 
> ...


Ma io non vedo assolutamente che la società sia una merda eh?
Sto benissimo nel mio mondo...eh?
Che me frega a me della società?
Vivo per i cassi miei no?
E se guardo gli obiettivi raggiunti non è certo un fallimento eh?

Posso vivere sciallo...no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non vedo assolutamente che la società sia una merda eh?
> Sto benissimo nel mio mondo...eh?
> Che me frega a me della società?
> Vivo per i cassi miei no?
> ...


Sai mi immagino exstermy che parla coi figli e gli dice: la società è una merda! non fate volontariato! non fate nulla! e nemmeno dovete osservare i capoccioni neh! guardate me! quanto so sicuro! me che tutto sa e nulla vuole! me che nun me ne frega na minchia della società! però ragazzi miei voi non appartenete alla società mica siete merde!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai mi immagino exstermy che parla coi figli e gli dice: la società è una merda! non fate volontariato! non fate nulla! e nemmeno dovete osservare i capoccioni neh! guardate me! quanto so sicuro! me che tutto sa e nulla vuole! me che nun me ne frega na minchia della società! però ragazzi miei voi non appartenete alla società mica siete merde!


Vedi c'è un fatto...
Siamo esseri umani.
Legati al tempo - spazio che ci è dato di vivere...
Ma se vuoi comincio a sognare che i miei nonni hanno vissuto una vera vita felice e serena...un' età dell'oro...mentre io ho avuto la sfortuna di crescere nell'epoca dello sfascio eh?
Oppure mi autoconvinco che la colpa dello sfascio contemporaneo...sia...delle....donne no?

Abbiamo dato i pantaloni alle donne?
Guardate che casino...
Abbiamo permesso che le donne escano di casa e vadano in fabbrica?
Guardate che casino...

Ah ecco la causa della disoccupazion...
Aver fatto lavorare le donne...che rubano il posto agli uomini!
Infatti un imprenditore sceglie le donne...perchè le paga meno...
Ed ecco perchè la società si è impoverita!

E chi non la pensa così...
E' perchè non ha capito niente della vita...e si è fatto imbambolare da dissonanze cognitive e alibi vari!

Questa è la forma mentis di Stermy...e da lì non ne esce...
Prigioniero della sua mente!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi c'è un fatto...
> Siamo esseri umani.
> Legati al tempo - spazio che ci è dato di vivere...
> Ma se vuoi comincio a sognare che i miei nonni hanno vissuto una vera vita felice e serena...un' età dell'oro...mentre io ho avuto la sfortuna di crescere nell'epoca dello sfascio eh?
> ...



Madòòòòòò!!!!! Quindi tu dici che stermy pensa tutto quello che tu hai scritto? 

P.S. sai conte mentre leggevo ero a bocca aperta e pensavo! mo lo massacrano! poi lessi l'ultima riga.... e capì. 

P.S.P.S. quale mente ?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madòòòòòò!!!!! Quindi tu dici che stermy pensa tutto quello che tu hai scritto?
> 
> P.S. sai conte mentre leggevo ero a bocca aperta e pensavo! mo lo massacrano! poi lessi l'ultima riga.... e capì.
> 
> P.S.P.S. quale mente ?


A me piace tanto capire "come" sono fatte le persone no?
Altrimenti come faccio ad "accettarle"? Ad "accoglierle"? A "capirle"?

Sai sono molto preoccupato per la santa romana chiesa...da quando hanno assunto papi stranieri...le cose non vanno molto bene...da cui la disaffezione contemporanea al culto no?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai mi immagino exstermy che parla coi figli e gli dice: la società è una merda! non fate volontariato! non fate nulla! e nemmeno dovete osservare i capoccioni neh! guardate me! quanto so sicuro! me che tutto sa e nulla vuole! me che nun me ne frega na minchia della società! però ragazzi miei voi non appartenete alla società mica siete merde!


Guarda che stermy , a differenza di molti, non se la conta. E non contarsela, credimi,  è importante.
Mi pare che ,pur non sopportando il suo modo di porsi, lui abbia valori incrollabili in cui crede e che porta avanti con indomabile perseveranza. Non mi pare sia uno che si fa sconti e ,ovviamente, non ne fa agli altri.
Trovo così scadente il tirare in ballo i figli. Quello che insegna ai suoi figli saranno cazzi suoi no?
Non mi pare che qulcuno venga a dire a te come tirare su i tuoi.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Guarda che stermy , a differenza di molti, non se la conta. E non contarsela, credimi,  è importante.
> Mi pare che ,pur non sopportando il suo modo di porsi, lui abbia valori incrollabili in cui crede e che porta avanti con indomabile perseveranza. Non mi pare sia uno che si fa sconti e ,ovviamente, non ne fa agli altri.
> Trovo così scadente il tirare in ballo i figli. Quello che insegna ai suoi figli saranno cazzi suoi no?
> Non mi pare che qulcuno venga a dire a te come tirare su i tuoi.


Esiste un detto che, in sicilia dice così fatti i cazzi tò ca campi cent'anni (  fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi cento anni.)

Hai ragione sai non ti do torto, ma se io per non farmi sconto e non fare sconti dico troia a quella bagascia di tua moglie, tu cosa fai ? cosa dici? 

Rifletti prima di rispondere! non partire in quarta leggi dietro quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me piace tanto capire "come" sono fatte le persone no?
> Altrimenti come faccio ad "accettarle"? Ad "accoglierle"? A "capirle"?
> 
> Sai sono molto preoccupato per la santa romana chiesa...da quando hanno assunto papi stranieri...le cose non vanno molto bene...da cui la disaffezione contemporanea al culto no?


Si conte! capisco perfettamente la frase a doppio senso " voglio capire come ....... " " accettarle capirle" e sono daccordissimo con te, è basilare conoscere.


----------



## Sole (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Guarda che stermy , a differenza di molti, non se la conta. E non contarsela, credimi,  è importante.
> Mi pare che ,pur non sopportando il suo modo di porsi, lui abbia valori incrollabili in cui crede e che porta avanti con indomabile perseveranza. Non mi pare sia uno che si fa sconti e ,ovviamente, non ne fa agli altri.
> Trovo così scadente il tirare in ballo i figli. Quello che insegna ai suoi figli saranno cazzi suoi no?
> Non mi pare che qulcuno venga a dire a te come tirare su i tuoi.


Puó anche essere positivo avere dei valori in cui credere ciecamente (anche se personalmente io preferisco mantenere la mia capacitá di vedere),  dei valori ai quali appoggiarsi e da cui farsi guidare nel corso della propria esistenza.

Questo peró non autorizza a insultare e ridicolizzare chi ha altri valori e vive la propria vita in modo diverso.


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Puó anche essere positivo avere dei valori in cui credere ciecamente (anche se personalmente io preferisco mantenere la mia capacitá di vedere),  dei valori ai quali appoggiarsi e da cui farsi guidare nel corso della propria esistenza.
> 
> *Questo peró non autorizza a insultare e ridicolizzare chi ha altri valori e vive la propria vita in modo diverso*.


Concordo ma non capisco a chi ti stai riferendo
ad ultimo che parla dei figli di stermy o cosa?


----------



## Sole (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Concordo ma non capisco a chi ti stai riferendo
> ad ultimo che parla dei figli di stermy o cosa?


Parlo in generale. Credo sia una cosa valida sempre e comunque.

Scendendo nello specifico, nonostante spesso quello che scrive Stermy mi faccia ridere e mi piaccia il modo colorato
in cui a volte si esprime, a volte l'ho trovato pesante nei confronti di alcuni utenti, me compresa. Riferimenti a mariti, mogli, figli sfortunati per avere dei genitori che hanno tradito... insomma, alcune volte l'ho trovato un po' aggressivo.

Ben vengano i valori, ma l'integralismo non mi piace. Ho conosciuto persone che tradiscono che umanamente sono ricchissime e hanno tantissimo da dare, così come persone fedeli che sono delle vere carogne. Non penso che il comportamento di una persona all'interno della PROPRIA coppia autorizzi ad essere giudicanti e offensivi. A meno che a giudicare e a offendere non sia il coniuge tradito, l'unico a cui si deve rendere conto.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Marzo 2012)

*Elisa*



Skizzofern ha detto:


> Guarda che stermy , a differenza di molti, non se la conta. E non contarsela, credimi,  è importante.
> Mi pare che ,pur non sopportando il suo modo di porsi, lui abbia valori incrollabili in cui crede e che porta avanti con indomabile perseveranza. Non mi pare sia uno che si fa sconti e ,ovviamente, non ne fa agli altri.
> Trovo così scadente il tirare in ballo i figli. Quello che insegna ai suoi figli saranno cazzi suoi no?
> Non mi pare che qulcuno venga a dire a te come tirare su i tuoi.


L'avere valori incrollabili non giustifica un atteggiamento intransigente quale il suo, soprattutto diretto a coloro che raccontano esperienze personali; e soprattutto non giustifica il disprezzo che esprime verso chiunque abbia opinioni o modi di vivere diversi dai suoi.
Personalmente non stimo chi non ha capacità di ascoltare. In quanto allo scadere di certi interventi, onestamente non mi pare di grande qualità l'intervento di chi implicitamente (ma mica tanto implicitamente) dichiara che la società odierna è tutta una merda, che i giovani sono tutti (tranne i suoi?) in preda a forme di disagio...-non si capisce quale disagio, ma lui legge i libri e comprende; gli altri no... - Qualcuno racconta esperienze personali, e lui come interviene? Interviene, sebbene non gli sia stato richiesto, a gamba tesa, parlando di dati statistici incontrovertibili, secondo lui, che dimostrerebbero che le altrui esperienze sono tutte cazzate.
Non mi interessa cosa insegna ai figli: sono fatti suoi.
Ma così come si deve rispetto al suo modo di vivere, sarebbe bene che anche lui ne avesse per gli altri.

Quanto al non raccontarsela...non sono d'accordo, ma neanche un pochino...chi come lui semplifica la realtà riportandola a quattro dati in croce di chissà quali letture sociologiche, se la racconta, eccome. 
Chi è convinto di essere sempre nel giusto e deride chiunque contraddica le sue assai discutibili opinioni, senza la possibilità di un contraddittorio che non finisca in culo, cazzo..o altro, si ostina a non vederla la realtà, e rinchiudersi nelle sue letture, senza neanche specificare quali.
Una specie di Don Ferrante...il mondo cambia e siccome non mi piace dico che o è tutto falso, o è tutto una merda.

Ora mi aspetto il solito ghigno di cattiveria e frustrazione.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'avere valori incrollabili non giustifica un atteggiamento intransigente quale il suo, soprattutto diretto a coloro che raccontano esperienze personali; e soprattutto non giustifica il disprezzo che esprime verso chiunque abbia opinioni o modi di vivere diversi dai suoi.
> Personalmente non stimo chi non ha capacità di ascoltare. In quanto allo scadere di certi interventi, onestamente non mi pare di grande qualità l'intervento di chi implicitamente (ma mica tanto implicitamente) dichiara che la società odierna è tutta una merda, che i giovani sono tutti (tranne i suoi?) in preda a forme di disagio...-non si capisce quale disagio, ma lui legge i libri e comprende; gli altri no... - Qualcuno racconta esperienze personali, e lui come interviene? Interviene, sebbene non gli sia stato richiesto, a gamba tesa, parlando di dati statistici incontrovertibili, secondo lui, che dimostrerebbero che le altrui esperienze sono tutte cazzate.
> Non mi interessa cosa insegna ai figli: sono fatti suoi.
> Ma così come si deve rispetto al suo modo di vivere, sarebbe bene che anche lui ne avesse per gli altri.
> ...


:up: 
Io invece mi aspetto una risposta da skizz... che non faccia come JON, che alza il dito dicendoti qualcosa e poi sparisce.
Anche se poi mi sono accorto che, qua come nella realtà se non peggio, alcuni non sanno dire ok ok non conoscevo quello che è successo, oppure ok ok ho letto adesso quello che non conoscevo, ed hai ragione!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esiste un detto che, in sicilia dice così fatti i cazzi tò ca campi cent'anni (  fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi cento anni.)
> 
> Hai ragione sai non ti do torto, ma se io per non farmi sconto e non fare sconti dico troia a quella bagascia di tua moglie, tu cosa fai ? cosa dici?
> 
> Rifletti prima di rispondere! non partire in quarta leggi dietro quello che ho scritto.


Hai centrato un grande punto.
Vorrei dire una cosa sull'Onestà.

Nessuno vieta a nessuno di perseguire questo ideale.

Ma una vera persona Onesta...non si fa alfiere di stigmatizzare la disonestà altrui solo per fare brillare la propria no?

Direi piuttosto che è facile fare i virtuosi quando non ci si è misurati con certe situazioni no?

Come dire...facile dire sono sempre stato fedele...quando non si hanno ricevuto le corna in testa no?

Cosa leggiamo qui?
Crolla il mondo in testa...

Il punto dolente di certi modi di vivere e pensare è il suo meccanicismo...essere puerilmente convinti che data una causa si avrà sicuramente un effetto.

Invece nelle società umane non va affatto così!
Le variabili e gli imprevisti sono dietro l'angolo no?

Cioè signori miei...condurre una vita sana...non ti rende immune da tumori, ictus, infarti ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

O no?

Ad alcuni va bene ad altri va male...


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'avere valori incrollabili non giustifica un atteggiamento intransigente quale il suo, soprattutto diretto a coloro che raccontano esperienze personali; e soprattutto non giustifica il disprezzo che esprime verso chiunque abbia opinioni o modi di vivere diversi dai suoi.
> Personalmente non stimo chi non ha capacità di ascoltare. In quanto allo scadere di certi interventi, onestamente non mi pare di grande qualità l'intervento di chi implicitamente (ma mica tanto implicitamente) dichiara che la società odierna è tutta una merda, che i giovani sono tutti (tranne i suoi?) in preda a forme di disagio...-non si capisce quale disagio, ma lui legge i libri e comprende; gli altri no... - Qualcuno racconta esperienze personali, e lui come interviene? Interviene, sebbene non gli sia stato richiesto, a gamba tesa, parlando di dati statistici incontrovertibili, secondo lui, che dimostrerebbero che le altrui esperienze sono tutte cazzate.
> Non mi interessa cosa insegna ai figli: sono fatti suoi.
> Ma così come si deve rispetto al suo modo di vivere, sarebbe bene che anche lui ne avesse per gli altri.
> ...


Classico intervento con la coda di paglia ormai bruciata...

ahahahahahh

ascolta quanto alle mie supposte verita' derivate dalle letture di fantomatiche opere sociologiche, so' anni che qua le nomino....Galimberti e Bauman...due su tutti.....

chi e' Baumannnnnn??? ahahahahah

quello su cui Galimberti  ha affermato: Se volete conoscere la societa' attuale, dovete studiare Bauman....

fai un po' te... mo' di che cazzo dovemo' parla' allora io e te? boh?


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Classico intervento con la coda di paglia ormai bruciata...
> 
> ahahahahahh
> 
> ...


è tornato chensamurai


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tornato chensamurai


davero?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> davero?
> 
> ahahahahahah


non dire che non ti divertivi con lui....tanto che adesso lo imiti:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai centrato un grande punto.
> Vorrei dire una cosa sull'Onestà.
> 
> Nessuno vieta a nessuno di perseguire questo ideale.
> ...


Solito intervento a cazzo di cane...

ue' ciccio qua nessuno contesta il tuo stile di vita o dei tuoi colleghi, lo si fa solo se per indorare fallimenti/suppostoni giganti spari cazzate a mille per glorificarlo....

sara' mille volte che te lo si dice ma a te conviene sempre fare il fesso per non andare in guerra...


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dire che non ti divertivi con lui....tanto che adesso lo imiti:singleeye:


in che senso lo imito?

Perche' ho citato le letture sociologiche di due pirla che pero' corroborano cio' che si vede in giro?

Dici che Elisa mo' se sentira' ignorante?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Solito intervento a cazzo di cane...
> 
> ue' ciccio qua nessuno contesta il tuo stile di vita o dei tuoi colleghi, lo si fa solo se per indorare fallimenti/suppostoni giganti spari cazzate a mille per glorificarlo....
> 
> sara' mille volte che te lo si dice ma a te conviene sempre fare il fesso per non andare in guerra...


Tu sei proprio come i nazisti dell?illinois no?
E io proprio come Jack...
Vedi come va a finire?

[video=youtube;UhHr8gXVkjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhHr8gXVkjQ[/video]


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio come i nazisti dell?illinois no?
> E io proprio come Jack...
> Vedi come va a finire?
> 
> [video=youtube;UhHr8gXVkjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhHr8gXVkjQ[/video]


Ma ti ripeto ancora una volta che se capisce benissimo che per te, macchietta webbica, sia fondamentale e vitale appiccicare false etichette a chi ti analizza e ti conta i peli ad uno ad uno...

facce ride...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma ti ripeto ancora una volta che se capisce benissimo che per te, macchietta webbica, sia fondamentale e vitale appiccicare false etichette a chi ti analizza e ti conta i peli ad uno ad uno...
> 
> facce ride...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma prima di leggere Galimberti e Bauman hai letto un'opera fondamentale per il tuo pensiero?
L'Operaio di Junger?


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Puó anche essere positivo avere dei valori in cui credere ciecamente (anche se personalmente io preferisco mantenere la mia capacitá di vedere),  dei valori ai quali appoggiarsi e da cui farsi guidare nel corso della propria esistenza.
> 
> Questo peró non autorizza a insultare e ridicolizzare chi ha altri valori e vive la propria vita in modo diverso.


Ero tentato di sorvolare perche' anche te volutamente non ti fai entrare i concetti ripetuti tantissime volte....

eppure sono quasi banali....

per me i valori in cui credo, anche senza metterci l'esaltazione che volutamente ci metti te per ridicolizzare, sono per es. la famiglia come per quasi tutti ma io do per scontato che la sicurezza familiare deve essere controbilanciata da una limitazione della propria liberta' personale, sessuale in questo caso, mentre te ed altri no, salvo poi quando scoppia la bomba in casa venire qua a piangere in cinese o turco e rendersi patetici nell'arrabattarsi a cercare una pezza dello stesso colore per coprire il buco....

ahahahahah

possibile che sia cosi' complicato il concetto + sicurezza = - liberta'?....boh?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ero tentato di sorvolare perche' anche te volutamente non ti fai entrare i concetti ripetuti tantissime volte....
> 
> eppure sono quasi banali....
> 
> ...


Su questo sono totalmente d'accordo perchè è un valore in cui credo tantissimo e il concetto che esprimi per me è sacrosantamente vero.
I tuoi toni invece sono decisamente irritanti e anche se dici cose che condivido nell'essenza detesto il modi con cui lo esprimi. L'esaltazione per ridicolarizzare mi pare sia anche una tua peculiarità e quindi  non capisco perchè te ne lamenti.


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> *Io invece mi aspetto una risposta da skizz... che non faccia come JON, che alza il dito dicendoti qualcosa e poi sparisce.*
> Anche se poi mi sono accorto che, qua come nella realtà se non peggio, alcuni non sanno dire ok ok non conoscevo quello che è successo, oppure ok ok ho letto adesso quello che non conoscevo, ed hai ragione!


ciccio, non so che lavoro tu faccia o se ne faccia ma io non sto incollato al pc su un forum eh??
Aspetta, mo' leggo e se mi va ti rispondo:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai centrato un grande punto.
> Vorrei dire una cosa sull'Onestà.
> 
> Nessuno vieta a nessuno di perseguire questo ideale.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Classico intervento con la coda di paglia ormai bruciata...
> 
> ahahahahahh
> 
> ...


Con te di nulla! visto che se ti leggi, fai capire che a priori sei Dio sceso in terra.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ero tentato di sorvolare perche' anche te volutamente non ti fai entrare i concetti ripetuti tantissime volte....
> 
> eppure sono quasi banali....
> 
> ...


Ma questo concetto è valido solo nel tuo sistema di vita...il mio è tutto differente eh?
Non sento minimamente limitata la mia libertà sessuale...perchè non riesco a concepire che gli esseri umani debbano limitare l'espressione della propria sessualità a che so a ragioni di stato no? 
Ognuno tende a scegliere quello che riconosce meglio per sè no?

Quale bomba scusa?
Nessuna bomba mi è mai scoppiata in casa...

Perchè "esattamente" come te...io non ho mai nascosto nulla a mia moglie.

E sono anche un uomo che può ospitare a casa sua le sue amiche.

Qui dentro più di una persona può confermartelo...

In altre parole...
O il matrimonio si adatta a me...
O io esco dal matrimonio no?

Più semplice di così...

Non ho mai tenuto alla "sicurezza" familiare...tanto è vero che la mia casa è sempre stata da sempre un porto di mare...no?

Non ci credi?
Chiedi in giro...

Tu ti sei creato un sistema...che va bene per te...e per le famiglie del tuo stampo...

Oggi ti piaccia o meno...il sistema di condurre la vita di coppia è variegatissimo...

Con buona pace di tutti no?

Ti faccio un esempio...
Conosco una coppia in cui lei per lavoro è via tutte le sere fino a notte fonda.
Lui sta benissimo così. E non si lamenta.

In un'altra coppia lei è via tutte le sere per lavoro...
Lui l'ha lasciata perchè non riusciva a cavarsela da solo e non voleva stare con una donna che la sera anzichè preparare la cena a lui...era fuori a lavorare...

Mi pare che il modello di vita famigliare che proponi tu...sia oramai obsoleto...

Perchè la società cambia e gli uomini e le donne con essa...o ci si adatta...o si flippa no?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Solito intervento a cazzo di cane...
> 
> ue' ciccio qua nessuno contesta il tuo stile di vita o dei tuoi colleghi, lo si fa solo se per indorare fallimenti/suppostoni giganti spari cazzate a mille per glorificarlo....
> 
> sara' mille volte che te lo si dice ma a te conviene sempre fare il fesso per non andare in guerra...


Ecco Dio ha parlato ascoltatelo! e dopo averlo letto tutti muti! sarà lui a decidere cosa p giusto cosa è falso cosa è la vita, Quindi conte ritira il tutto e domandagli scusa. Come vedi Dio ha risposto alla tua in maniera precisa e sintetica ( spari minchiate e cazzate e lui ti ha descritto il perchè no? )


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Su questo sono totalmente d'accordo perchè è un valore in cui credo tantissimo e il concetto che esprimi per me è sacrosantamente vero.
> I tuoi toni invece sono decisamente irritanti e anche se dici cose che condivido nell'essenza detesto il modi con cui lo esprimi. L'esaltazione per ridicolarizzare mi pare sia anche una tua peculiarità e quindi  non capisco perchè te ne lamenti.



Bhe ora abbiamo due Dei e non esseri umani atti a sbagliare.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ciccio, non so che lavoro tu faccia o se ne faccia ma io non sto incollato al pc su un forum eh??
> Aspetta, mo' leggo e se mi va ti rispondo:singleeye:


Già io sto incollato al pc e tu no, quindi cucciolotto evita di sparare minchiate se non conosci cosa c'è dietro, ed eventualmente al posto di andare a cercarti quello che ci sta dietro, potresti scrivere : certo se qualcuno da della bagascia puttana a mia moglie, non me ne rallegro e gli rispondo a tono se necessario, visto che, capisco che con il tizio non ci può essere dialogo. 
Ma tu no! tu essere il secondo Dio sceso in terra.
Che poi schiz caro.... dire ok non so cosa c'è dietro non è mortificante eh!


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai centrato un grande punto.
> Vorrei dire una cosa sull'Onestà.
> 
> Nessuno vieta a nessuno di perseguire questo ideale.
> ...


E anche oggi abbiamo letto la quotidiana perla di saggezza e la grande verità che ci si nascondeva 
Qui non si tratta di stigmatizzare la disonestà di altri per brillare ma di far valere la propria onestà che spesso e volentieri viene, qui, ridicolarizzata o interpretata e sbeffeggiata come   pelosa moralità


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già io sto incollato al pc e tu no, quindi cucciolotto evita di sparare minchiate se non conosci cosa c'è dietro, ed eventualmente al posto di andare a cercarti quello che ci sta dietro, potresti scrivere : certo se qualcuno da della bagascia puttana a mia moglie, non me ne rallegro e gli rispondo a tono se necessario, visto che, capisco che con il tizio non ci può essere dialogo.
> Ma tu no! tu essere il secondo Dio sceso in terra.
> Che poi schiz caro.... dire ok non so cosa c'è dietro non è mortificante eh!


:carneval::rotfl: e poi sarebbe stermy quello che ridicolizza gli interlocutori o spara cazzate a nastro senza conoscere chi c'è dall'altra parte del monitor..
sei di una noia mortale e non ho ancora capito, a parte le minacce che tu non dimentichi.. come se me ne potesse minimamente sbattere qualcosa, che cazzo continui a starmi addosso come una zecca.
Lascia trascorrere 8 secondi prima di rispondere se no poi t'incazzi se ti dico che stai qui 24h al giorno
Non ho letto della bagascia, se mi dai il tempo bene se no attaccati al ....... e scrollati di dosso.
Anzi, in realtà o me lo quoti o non me ne può fregare di meno di andare a rileggermi tutte ste pagine per rispondere ad un rompicoglioni come te.
Così ti va meglio?


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma prima di leggere Galimberti e Bauman hai letto un'opera fondamentale per il tuo pensiero?
> L'Operaio di Junger?


Forse per il tuo di pensiero, magari in compagnia di Evola e Veneziani...

bleah...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E anche oggi abbiamo letto la quotidiana perla di saggezza e la grande verità che ci si nascondeva
> Qui non si tratta di stigmatizzare la disonestà di altri per brillare ma di far valere la propria onestà che spesso e volentieri viene, qui, ridicolarizzata o interpretata e sbeffeggiata come   pelosa moralità


Guarda il conte è proprio colui che dice che, tutti possono scegliere la propria strada, ma che questa venga presa per presa coscienza, che sia capace chi prende la propria strada di perseguirla, ed eventualmente avere quella capacità di cambiarla e cambiarsi se è il caso, quindi apre le strade a tutto, e visto che lo stato delle cose nella vita cambiano.
Quindi che centra ridicolizzare? stigmatizzare la disonestà per far brillare l'onestà? Questo potrei dirlo io, ma non lo dico perchè anche se fino ad adesso non mi sento di aver sbagliato, posso sempre sbagliare.
Che poi che io lo dica, perchè posso dirlo ed a te da fastidio, questo son cazzi tua.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :carneval::rotfl: e poi sarebbe stermy quello che ridicolizza gli interlocutori o spara cazzate a nastro senza conoscere chi c'è dall'altra parte del monitor..
> sei di una noia mortale e non ho ancora capito, a parte le minacce che tu non dimentichi.. come se me ne potesse minimamente sbattere qualcosa, che cazzo continui a starmi addosso come una zecca.
> Lascia trascorrere 8 secondi prima di rispondere se no poi t'incazzi se ti dico che stai qui 24h al giorno
> Non ho letto della bagascia, se mi dai il tempo bene se no attaccati al ....... e scrollati di dosso.
> ...



Si amore adesso mi va meglio smuack!
Ma tranquillo non ti do pace fino a quando scriverai minchiate  
P.S. cerca di non scriverlo più che sto sempre qua, in questa maniera mi offendi davvero e mi sento una merda, e comunque perdonami se sto sempre qua, per piacere perdonami!! non lo faccio più


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda il conte è proprio colui che dice che, tutti possono scegliere la propria strada, ma che questa venga presa per presa coscienza, che sia capace chi prende la propria strada di perseguirla, ed eventualmente avere quella capacità di cambiarla e cambiarsi se è il caso, quindi apre le strade a tutto, e visto che lo stato delle cose nella vita cambiano.
> Quindi che centra ridicolizzare? stigmatizzare la disonestà per far brillare l'onestà? Questo potrei dirlo io, ma non lo dico perchè anche se fino ad adesso non mi sento di aver sbagliato, posso sempre sbagliare.
> Che poi che io lo dica, perchè posso dirlo ed a te da fastidio, questo son cazzi tua.


Allora non si deve parlare di niente perchè si potrebbe verificare l'esatto contrario di tutto??
TU la pensi così, io no.
Se ho dei valori e ci credo e vivo in nome di questi valori non posso dirlo perchè potrei, in un 'ipotetica occasione, rivedere quei valori? E chi lo da' per certo? tu?
I valori non si adattano alle situazioni. I valori sono quelli, o li hai o non li hai.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E anche oggi abbiamo letto la quotidiana perla di saggezza e la grande verità che ci si nascondeva
> Qui non si tratta di stigmatizzare la disonestà di altri per brillare ma di far valere la propria onestà che spesso e volentieri viene, qui, ridicolarizzata o interpretata e sbeffeggiata come   pelosa moralità


Ma quando mai dei...
Ma dei...
Ma da quando una persona che vive bene con sè stessa...si sente minacciata da quanto tu dici?
Ma dei su...

A me pare solo una cosa che tante volte si semplifica troppo...ed è troppo facile fare i Soloni senza aver provato sulla propria pelle...non trovi?

Non è la moralità...ad essere deprecata!
Ognuno ha la propria no?

Ma il moralismo che è ben altra cosa...

Cioè uno viene qua perchè ha un problema...con il coniuge...
E cosa si ritrova? Tua moglie è na troia, tuo marito un superficiale...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma io dico si può?

A me sembra che al di là delle cazzate...ci sia molto reciproco scambio di esperienze no?

Questa a mio avviso è una cosa interessante del forum...o no?


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Su questo sono totalmente d'accordo perchè è un valore in cui credo tantissimo e il concetto che esprimi per me è sacrosantamente vero.
> I tuoi toni invece sono decisamente irritanti e anche se dici cose che condivido nell'essenza detesto il modi con cui lo esprimi. L'esaltazione per ridicolarizzare mi pare sia anche una tua peculiarità e quindi  non capisco perchè te ne lamenti.


Non so chi tu sia stato qua in una vita precedente, ma io cio' che faccio con alcuni non e' esaltare per ridicolizzarli ma commentare la loro cronaca.....ora se, sempre solo alcuni e non tutti, ne escono ridicolizzati e' perche' se lo fanno da stessi l'harakiri...

per me uno che si pija sul serio nel raccontarsela su, e' ridicolo...

me fa ride che ce devo fa'?...ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si amore adesso mi va meglio smuack!
> Ma tranquillo non ti do pace fino a quando scriverai minchiate
> P.S. cerca di non scriverlo più che sto sempre qua, in questa maniera mi offendi davvero e mi sento una merda, e comunque perdonami se sto sempre qua, per piacere perdonami!! non lo faccio più


Ti lascio un coupon per un vaffanculo a tuo piacimento. Usalo quando, come e dove vuoi. 
Non c'è neanche gusto con te.
Sembri un quindicenne lobotizzato


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quando mai dei...
> Ma dei...
> *Ma da quando una persona che vive bene con sè stessa...si sente minacciata da quanto tu dici?*
> Ma dei su...
> ...


Le due frasi si contraddistinguono. Il non sentirsi minacciato dovrebbe essere alternato no?
A parte che ho scritto su che non reggo i suoi toni ma quando mai uno dovrebbe sentirsi sminuito perchè uno sconosciuto su un forum da' della troia o del cornuto ad un altro sconosciuto?
Sul fatto che sia idiota farlo..lo riconosco.
Ma se come forma di protesta tu fai lo stesso ,capisci anche tu che non c'è più differenza no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda il conte è proprio colui che dice che, tutti possono scegliere la propria strada, ma che questa venga presa per presa coscienza, che sia capace chi prende la propria strada di perseguirla, ed eventualmente avere quella capacità di cambiarla e cambiarsi se è il caso, quindi apre le strade a tutto, e visto che lo stato delle cose nella vita cambiano.
> Quindi che centra ridicolizzare? stigmatizzare la disonestà per far brillare l'onestà? Questo potrei dirlo io, ma non lo dico perchè anche se fino ad adesso non mi sento di aver sbagliato, posso sempre sbagliare.
> Che poi che io lo dica, perchè posso dirlo ed a te da fastidio, questo son cazzi tua.


Ma scolta na roba...sono robe elementari ed evidenti...
A tutti noi è stata data una vita da vivere.
Ma a ben vedere non è che possiamo vivere tutte le vite che vogliamo no?
Facciamo quello che possiamo a seconda dei nostri mezzi dati da storia, cultura esperienza...

Sul scegliere la propria strada è perchè sono sempre stato affascinato dai grandi della storia...stupefatto da quello che sono riusciti a fare perseguendo un ideale esterno a loro no?

Sono questi i fari e i motori per me.
Vedi queste persone che hanno compiuto nella loro vita cose mirabolanti con enormi sacrifici e operosità e ti dici...ma boh chi cazzo glielo avrà fatto fare no?


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo concetto è valido solo nel tuo sistema di vita...il mio è tutto differente eh?
> Non sento minimamente limitata la mia libertà sessuale...perchè non riesco a concepire che gli esseri umani debbano limitare l'espressione della propria sessualità a che so a ragioni di stato no?
> Ognuno tende a scegliere quello che riconosce meglio per sè no?
> 
> ...


Senti i tuoi papiri ormai non li leggo piu' fino in fondo perche' il tuo disco e' ormai incantato...

ed anche perche' di come stai combinato ne abbiamo gia' discusso piu' volte....ma comunque a te sta bene cosi' cosa? a febbraio dell'anno scorso non ti dovevi separare e poi non l'hai fatto piu' per l'altro motivo?

ma che cazzo biascichi in continuazione?...nun te scocci?

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ti lascio un coupon per un vaffanculo a tuo piacimento. Usalo quando, come e dove vuoi.
> Non c'è neanche gusto con te.
> Sembri un quindicenne lobotizzato


Ha bisogno di attenzioni visto che nun lo caga niuno... dentro e fuori.....

percio' dosa i vaffankulo & C oseno' se bagna...

ahahahahah....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Le due frasi si contraddistinguono. Il non sentirsi minacciato dovrebbe essere alternato no?
> A parte che ho scritto su che non reggo i suoi toni ma quando mai uno dovrebbe sentirsi sminuito perchè uno sconosciuto su un forum da' della troia o del cornuto ad un altro sconosciuto?
> Sul fatto che sia idiota farlo..lo riconosco.
> Ma se come forma di protesta tu fai lo stesso ,capisci anche tu che non c'è più differenza no?


Per me in base ai MIEI VALORI...
è inaccettabile.

A proposito chi ha inventato i valori?
Esistono in natura?

Trovo che per chi viene qui dentro che già è deluso nero dal coniuge trovarsi scritto...ah ti ha tradito perchè è un porco o na troia...sia proprio un colpo basso.

Vero sono sempre gli sconosciuti quelli che imbrattano i muri della città...

Ma il fatto che siano sconosciuti...non toglie le persone dalla possibilità di avere un minimo di tatto.

O siamo sempre al livello...lascio il cesso smerdato...perchè tanto c'è chi poi deve pulire?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di attenzioni visto che nun lo caga niuno... dentro e fuori.....
> 
> percio' dosa i vaffankulo & C oseno' se bagna...
> 
> ahahahahah....


Non c'è problema: ne ho un carnet bello pieno.
e sono tutti aggratis


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco Dio ha parlato ascoltatelo! e dopo averlo letto tutti muti! sarà lui a decidere cosa p giusto cosa è falso cosa è la vita, Quindi conte ritira il tutto e domandagli scusa. Come vedi Dio ha risposto alla tua in maniera precisa e sintetica ( spari minchiate e cazzate e lui ti ha descritto il perchè no? )


la cosa bizzarra  è che sterminatore ha lo stesso tuo concetto di famiglia , molto probabilmente...sicuramente più di quello del conte.


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me in base ai MIEI VALORI...
> è inaccettabile.
> 
> A proposito chi ha inventato i valori?
> ...


Come al solito ti attacchi alle tue fantasie perche' la realta' anche qua e' sempre ben diversa....

ma di una Laura56 ne vogliamo parlare?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me in base ai MIEI VALORI...
> è inaccettabile.
> 
> A proposito chi ha inventato i valori?
> ...


Mi pare che tu spesso e volentieri smerdi il concetto di fedeltà, ridicolizzandolo o asserendo  che è solo una forzatura.
Uno che vive col valore della fedeltà saldo e radicato dovrebbe sentirsi minacciato da te che lo prendi per il culo?
Ma dai!
I valori nascono sotto ai cavoli , non lo sapevi?
Come mai   non uccidi, non rubi, non rapini le vecchiette, non evadi le tasse ? 
Solo per paura della punizione? 
Il valore dell'onestà per esempio, come lo vedi?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Senti i tuoi papiri ormai non li leggo piu' fino in fondo perche' il tuo disco e' ormai incantato...
> 
> ed anche perche' di come stai combinato ne abbiamo gia' discusso piu' volte....ma comunque a te sta bene cosi' cosa? a febbraio dell'anno scorso non ti dovevi separare e poi non l'hai fatto piu' per l'altro motivo?
> 
> ...


Eh mio caro...
Ci siamo arrivati molto vicino no?
Ed è stato anche molto doloroso.

Poi abbiamo pensato ad altro...
Anche perchè in autunno lo stato di salute di mia moglie ha avuto un clamoroso sviluppo in senso negativo...

Insomma era febbraio 2010.
Ma capisci bene che come già scrissi...trovarsi a scegliere tra un appuntamento dall'avvocato per gli accordi pre separazione...e un primario che doveva comunicare poi un percorso di interventi e cure durato più di un anno...
cambia no?

Mia moglie poi è decisamente cambiata.
Ma non nel senso ricostruiamo e salviamo il matrimonio, ma nel senso, ora mi occupo esclusivamente di me stessa...
perchè se mi restano pochi anni...è meglio che me la spassi no?

Ho visto che chi passa per certi calvari poi diventa molto più spietato e duro...pochissimo incline all'empatia...e sempre pronto a dire...ma per che casso piangi? E ti lamenti? Ti ha beccato una gallina?

Poi io qui non ho più parlato dei miei problemi...perchè proprio mia moglie mi ha detto di non farlo...dicendomi...tu per loro sei il conte...e il conte non può avere dei problemi...deve essere sempre sciallo...no?


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa bizzarra  è che sterminatore ha lo stesso tuo concetto di famiglia .


Mine', cazzo ma non e' che devi fa' sempre la prima della classe....

ahahahahahahah

infatti tra i cojoni altro che Ultimo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa bizzarra  è che sterminatore ha lo stesso tuo concetto di famiglia , molto probabilmente...sicuramente più di quello del conte.


Si ma Stermy non è stato vittima di adulterio come Ultimo.
Qui sta la differenza...o no?


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu spesso e volentieri smerdi il concetto di fedeltà, ridicolizzandolo o asserendo  che è solo una forzatura.
> Uno che vive col valore della fedeltà saldo e radicato dovrebbe sentirsi minacciato da te che lo prendi per il culo?
> Ma dai!
> I valori nascono sotto ai cavoli , non lo sapevi?
> ...


Aspe' e da un po' ha pure limitato la santificazione cornificatoria perche' parecchi rimangono refrattari ad imbottirsi di puttanate...

ahahahah....

le discussioni con lui erano feroci sul voler far diventare sto posto il rifugio peccatorum di mignotte e puttanieri...altro che palle...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu spesso e volentieri smerdi il concetto di fedeltà, ridicolizzandolo o asserendo  che è solo una forzatura.
> Uno che vive col valore della fedeltà saldo e radicato dovrebbe sentirsi minacciato da te che lo prendi per il culo?
> Ma dai!
> I valori nascono sotto ai cavoli , non lo sapevi?
> ...


Non è vero quello che tu dici di me.
Io dico solo che non casca il mondo per quattro ciavade extra coniugali.
Dico solo che quelli per me non sono i veri dolori della vita.

Ma tu trova qui dentro una sola persona che non abbia avuto una parola di conforto da me.

Non uccido ecc..ecc..ecc...per il semplicissimo fatto...che non mi sono mai trovato nelle condizioni di doverlo fare...

Sull'onestà la penso molto come don Bosco!


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh mio caro...
> Ci siamo arrivati molto vicino no?
> Ed è stato anche molto doloroso.
> 
> ...


Te la soni e te la canti...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Come al solito ti attacchi alle tue fantasie perche' la realta' anche qua e' sempre ben diversa....
> 
> ma di una Laura56 ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


E cosa dovrei dire?
A me è sembrata una persona in difficoltà.
Ma non me ne frega niente se era un fake ecc..ecc..ecc...
L'ho trovata confusa...tutto lì...
Cos'ha di così strano?
Per me erano molto più raccapriccianti certi post di Daniele che non di Laura...

A me è sembrata solo una pora crista in difficoltà...tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Te la soni e te la canti...


E allora?
Se anche fosse?
COme mai ti dà così fastidio?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è vero quello che tu dici di me.
> *Io dico solo che non casca il mondo per quattro ciavade extra coniugali.*
> Dico solo che quelli per me non sono i veri dolori della vita.
> 
> ...


Neanche per qualche furtarello ogni tanto.
Neanche per qualche balla ogni tanto.
Neanche per una mazzetta ogni tanto.

Non sono quelli i veri dolori?? e la gente che tanto difendi dai modi di stermy che arriva qui a pezzi per un tradimento ,che A TE non farà nè caldo nè freddo, leggere questo farà piacere ?
decidi e stabilisci tu quali sono i veri dolori?
Fai tu la classifica dei dolori che devono essere considerati importanti?
Certo, tra un tumore e un tradimento forse si preferisce il secondo ma che cazzo di ragionamento sarebbe?


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E cosa dovrei dire?
> A me è sembrata una persona in difficoltà.
> Ma non me ne frega niente se era un fake ecc..ecc..ecc...
> L'ho trovata confusa...tutto lì...
> ...


Di strano niente, per carita'....

avete solo messo la polvere sotto il tappeto (in privato) perche' fra poco arriva Pasqua e ce vole decoro...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora?
> Se anche fosse?
> COme mai ti dà così fastidio?


????

incredibile.....(mica tanto)...

NON HAI ANCORA CAPITO UN KAZZO!!!!

ahahahahahahah

te la soni e te la canti (2)


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine', cazzo ma non e' che devi fa' sempre la prima della classe....
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


mi si sono incrociati gli avverbi
:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Neanche per qualche furtarello ogni tanto.
> Neanche per qualche balla ogni tanto.
> Neanche per una mazzetta ogni tanto.
> 
> ...


Infatti il repulisti precedente era per non sentire i lamenti dei traditi perche' qua se deve fa' sempre baldoria...

ahahahahah

e repulisti attuale con il mio ban e quello di Mari'...le altre voci scomode che nun perdonano.....

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Neanche per qualche furtarello ogni tanto.
> Neanche per qualche balla ogni tanto.
> Neanche per una mazzetta ogni tanto.
> 
> ...


*
*
Non ho percepito che il conte stabilisca i veri dolori, io ho semplicemente capito che la vita ci porta a modificare la percezione dei dolori.
Se per me non è un dolore ricevere un tradimento è ovvio che se per te lo è, la percezione del tuo dolore è meno intensa di quella che hai tu.

e la mia scala di valore è necessariamente diversa dalla tua.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti il repulisti precedente era per non sentire i lamenti dei traditi perche' qua se deve fa' sempre baldoria...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


capirai


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> Non ho percepito che il conte stabilisca i veri dolori, io ho semplicemente capito che la vita ci porta a modificare la percezione dei dolori.
> Se per me non è un dolore ricevere un tradimento è ovvio che se per te lo è, la percezione del tuo dolore è meno intensa di quella che hai tu.
> 
> e la mia scala di valore è necessariamente diversa dalla tua.


Ho già risposto all'affermazione "4 ciavate fuori casa non fanno cascare il mondo" con gli esempi sulle mazzette, palle e quant'altro.
Per te rubare al super può sembrare una cazzata rispetto a tanti altri reati, questo non toglie che resti comunque un reato. 
E' lapalissiano che ognuno abbia una propria scala di valori ma alcuni dovrebbero essere imprescindibili e comuni a tutti e ,per quante cazzate possiate inventarvi, chi tradisce mente e la menzogna non mi risulta diversamente giustificabile. Resta una menzogna.
La vita ci porta a modificare la percezione dei dolori? in che modo? sostituendoli ed accettandoli in base al carico e al peso di quelli successivi? E quindi?  Ripeto, un tumore, un incidente sono peggio di un tradimento. Da qui a dire che un tradimento non vale un cazzo ce ne passa.


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> Non ho percepito che il conte stabilisca i veri dolori, io ho semplicemente capito che la vita ci porta a modificare la percezione dei dolori.
> Se per me non è un dolore ricevere un tradimento è ovvio che se per te lo è, la percezione del tuo dolore è meno intensa di quella che hai tu.
> 
> e la mia scala di valore è necessariamente diversa dalla tua.


Oltre che la scala dei valori diversa, mettice anche quella della percezione...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ho già risposto all'affermazione "4 ciavate fuori casa non fanno cascare il mondo" con gli esempi sulle mazzette, palle e quant'altro.
> Per te rubare al super può sembrare una cazzata rispetto a tanti altri reati, questo non toglie che resti comunque un reato.
> E' lapalissiano che ognuno abbia una propria scala di valori ma alcuni dovrebbero essere imprescindibili e comuni a tutti e ,per quante cazzate possiate inventarvi, chi tradisce mente e la menzogna non mi risulta diversamente giustificabile. Resta una menzogna.
> La vita ci porta a modificare la percezione dei dolori? in che modo? sostituendoli ed accettandoli in base al carico e al peso di quelli successivi? E quindi?  Ripeto, un tumore, un incidente sono peggio di un tradimento. Da qui a dire che un tradimento non vale un cazzo ce ne passa.


E' solo il tentativo di ridurre la propria dissonanza cognitiva per non sklerare.

gia' detto migliaia di volte...


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ho già risposto all'affermazione "4 ciavate fuori casa non fanno cascare il mondo" con gli esempi sulle mazzette, palle e quant'altro.
> Per te rubare al super può sembrare una cazzata rispetto a tanti altri reati, questo non toglie che resti comunque un reato.
> E' lapalissiano che ognuno abbia una propria scala di valori ma alcuni dovrebbero essere imprescindibili e comuni a tutti e ,per quante cazzate possiate inventarvi, chi tradisce mente e la menzogna non mi risulta diversamente giustificabile. Resta una menzogna.
> La vita ci porta a modificare la percezione dei dolori? in che modo? sostituendoli ed accettandoli in base al carico e al peso di quelli successivi? E quindi?  Ripeto, un tumore, un incidente sono peggio di un tradimento. *Da qui a dire che un tradimento non vale un cazzo ce ne passa.*


Skizzo hai ragione ma non è un valore universale per tutti.
Per il conte, che tu non sai perchè la sua scala di valori è cambiata, quattro chiavate fuori non valgono un cazzo e ha anche spiegato che fa fatica a capire i drammi che queste quattro chiavate portano, perchè è uno che ha vissuto dei drammi che per lui sono stati più drammi delle chiavate.

Quando nella vita affronti qualcosa che ti spezza è inevitabile riconsiderare tutto. Inevitabile.
Lo fanno i traditi tutte le volte che lo sono. Riconsiderano la loro scala di valori e dolori.

Per cui...se per il conte un tradimento non vale un cazzo ha le sue motivazioni per asserirlo ma non le impone. Ti sta dicendo che per lui è così non che deve essrre così per tutti.

Secondo me la stai mettendo su una questione di principio che non regge perchè si parla di emozioni squisitamente umane e i principi a volte fanno più danno che altro


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

peccato che spesso il conte ridicolizzi certe sofferenze e le minimizzi , come peccato che sterminatore e marì...che credono negli stessi miei valori sentano il bisogno di offendere chi ha scritto qui spontanee confidenze.
deve essere per questo che qualcuno si permette di definirmi ambigua: trovo esagerate entrambe le posizioni, penso che ci siano sempre ragioni e torti da due posizioni esasperate e che si possa dire sempre tutto senza per questo tirare fuoriil peggio di noi e degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Neanche per qualche furtarello ogni tanto.
> Neanche per qualche balla ogni tanto.
> Neanche per una mazzetta ogni tanto.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente a me dispiace che la gente soffra.
E piuttosto che amplificare il dolore, trovo più utile tentare di aiutare le persone a superarlo, dicendo loro, dai forza...non è mica poi proprio la fine del tuo mondo eh? Dai hai risorse per superare questa difficoltà se vuoi!

Non so se farà piacere o meno...
Ma spero che uno si dica...ben dai a ben vedere sono cose che capitano a tantissime persone...quindi a buon diritto posso sentirmi normale e meno come dire...vilipeso!

No io ho la mia classifica di dolori...
Ripeto a me dispiace che le persone soffrano.

E non mi piace dire...ah dato che soffri hai diritto a...
Non mi pare una cura molto efficente!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato che spesso il conte ridicolizzi certe sofferenze e le minimizzi , come peccato che sterminatore e marì...che credono negli stessi miei valori sentano il bisogno di offendere chi ha scritto qui spontanee confidenze.
> deve essere per questo che qualcuno si permette di definirmi ambigua: trovo esagerate entrambe le posizioni, penso che ci siano sempre ragioni e torti da due posizioni esasperate e che si possa dire sempre tutto senza per questo tirare fuoriil peggio di noi e degli altri.


Questo non è assolutamente vero.
E lo sai benissimo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplicemente a me dispiace che la gente soffra.
> E piuttosto che amplificare il dolore, trovo più utile tentare di aiutare le persone a superarlo, dicendo loro, dai forza...non è mica poi proprio la fine del tuo mondo eh? Dai hai risorse per superare questa difficoltà se vuoi!
> 
> Non so se farà piacere o meno...
> ...


ma questo discorso perché non lo applichi a certi traditi e ami affondare il coltello nella piaga?
non ti ricordo confortante con amoremio, per dirne una.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo discorso perché non lo applichi a certi traditi e ami affondare il coltello nella piaga?
> non ti ricordo confortante con amoremio, per dirne una.


Qui apri un altro squarcio.
Certi traditi o non traditi non importa.
Nessuna pietà per chi mi ha vilipeso.
Per quanto io mi sia ostinato a mostrare ad Amoremio in ogni maniera e modo a me concessa, nonostante le lame spezzate da quella grandissima persona di Nausicaa, che io non sono certo come lei si ostinava a dipingermi, lei non ha fatto un solo passo per rivedere le sue concezioni su di me.
Laonde per cui io ho ritenuto opportuno difendermi da lei.
Poi con lei polemizzavo molto su una faccendina...la continua proiezione della personalità del traditore quasi fosse un mezzo deficente nei confronti del tradito.
Che ne sa lei di cosa si prova a tradire?

Almeno ora abbiamo in questo forum, anche le esperienze, raccolte dalla viva voce degli adulteri.
E non penso che gradirebbero sentirsi dire hai tradito perchè ti manca qualche rotellina nella testa.

Poi ho sempre contestato ad Amoremio una cosa ben precisa: la somatizzazione.

Entrava uno e raccontava della sua esperienza...paffete fatalità lei aveva vissuto tutto quanto aveva vissuto questo nuovo utente.

Ma io non ho mai insultato lei.
Lei invece insultava me.

Laonde per cui...
Ca non è fesso nessuno!


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Skizzo hai ragione ma non è un valore universale per tutti.
> Per il conte, che tu non sai perchè la sua scala di valori è cambiata, quattro chiavate fuori non valgono un cazzo e ha anche spiegato che fa fatica a capire i drammi che queste quattro chiavate portano,* perchè è uno che ha vissuto dei drammi che per lui sono stati più drammi delle chiavate.*
> 
> Quando nella vita affronti qualcosa che ti spezza è inevitabile riconsiderare tutto. Inevitabile.
> ...


Ma onestamente pensi davvero che gli altri abbiano come unico termine di paragone per il dolore il tradimento??
Se io soffro di mal di testa quotidianamente e inizio a martellarmi il ditone e scopro che il dolore è più forte  non è che 
automaticamente il mal di testa diventi una cazzata...
:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma onestamente pensi davvero che gli altri abbiamo *come unico termine di paragone per il dolore il tradimento??*
> Se io soffro di mal di testa quotidianamente e inizio a martellarmi il ditone e scopro che il dolore è più forte  non è che
> automaticamente il mal di testa diventi una cazzata...
> :singleeye:


ma infatti è il neretto il nocciolo della situazione.
Gli altri avranno altri termini di paragone che non il tradimento.
Uno che è stato tradito, se è il dolore più grande della sua vita, avrà quello come termine di paragone.
Una come me, ha come termine di paragone il cancro non il tradimento di Mattia che pure mi ha fatto respirare merda e sabbia per un bel pò, provocandomi emozioni che non avrei mai creduto di provare.
Uno come Conte magari ha un altra cosa.
E tu stesso avrai la tua scala di dolori e paragoni.

Non si parla di cose fisiche. Di dolori fisici.
Si parla di emozioni. Di sensibilità personali. Di modi di affrontare le cose. 
Di vita che ti porta invariabilmente a cambiare te stesso.
E di conseguenza. La tua. Personalissima. Scala di dolori


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti è il neretto il nocciolo della situazione.
> Gli altri avranno altri termini di paragone che non il tradimento.
> Uno che è stato tradito, se è il dolore più grande della sua vita, avrà quello come termine di paragone.
> Una come me, ha come termine di paragone il cancro non il tradimento di Mattia che pure mi ha fatto respirare merda e sabbia per un bel pò, provocandomi emozioni che non avrei mai creduto di provare.
> ...


Quoto!

...mah io sono stata tradita...ma da qui a dire che è stato il più grande dolore della mia vita ci passa un oceano!
sono stata malissimo per carità...ma ci sono cose di gran lunga più dolorose!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ho già risposto all'affermazione "4 ciavate fuori casa non fanno cascare il mondo" con gli esempi sulle mazzette, palle e quant'altro.
> Per te rubare al super può sembrare una cazzata rispetto a tanti altri reati, questo non toglie che resti comunque un reato.
> E' lapalissiano che ognuno abbia una propria scala di valori ma alcuni dovrebbero essere imprescindibili e comuni a tutti e ,per quante cazzate possiate inventarvi, chi tradisce mente e la menzogna non mi risulta diversamente giustificabile. Resta una menzogna.
> La vita ci porta a modificare la percezione dei dolori? in che modo? sostituendoli ed accettandoli in base al carico e al peso di quelli successivi? E quindi?  Ripeto, un tumore, un incidente sono peggio di un tradimento. Da qui a dire che un tradimento non vale un cazzo ce ne passa.


In che modo!!!
No sostiuduendo un bel niente ....
La mia scala del dolore ha un solo punto la perdita permanente di qualcuno a cui tieni più di te stesso ....


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> ...mah io sono stata tradita...ma da qui a dire che è stato il più grande dolore della mia vita ci passa un oceano!
> sono stata malissimo per carità...ma ci sono cose di gran lunga più dolorose!


non puoi certo paragonare il tuo dolore a donne che sono state tradite dopo decine di anni di matrimonio , con figli e situazioni ben diverse
e prendere in esame altri dolori mi pare inutile


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> ...mah io sono stata tradita...ma da qui a dire che è stato il più grande dolore della mia vita ci passa un oceano!
> sono stata malissimo per carità...ma ci sono cose di gran lunga più dolorose!


 Dove avresti letto che dico che il tradimento è il dolore peggiore che possa capitare?
Mi sembrano quei discorsi di chi fa la garetta...io c'ho avuto il cancro, il cancro batte il tuo incidente 1 a 0
Mah....


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi certo paragonare il tuo dolore a donne che sono state tradite dopo decine di anni di matrimonio , con figli e situazioni ben diverse
> e prendere in esame altri dolori mi pare inutile


sicuramente...ma resta il fatto che - secondo me - qualunque sia la situazione ci sono dolori più grandi di un tradimento! anche dopo decine d'anni di matrimonio


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi certo paragonare il tuo dolore a donne che sono state tradite dopo decine di anni di matrimonio , con figli e situazioni ben diverse
> e prendere in esame altri dolori mi pare inutile


E perchè no?
A sto punto?
Lei era nella fase totalmente ascendente no?
Giovane ho trovato il mio compagno e con lui ci passerò la vita, ci farò dei figli...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Una invece dopo 30 anni di matrimonio, potrebbe anche avere le spalle più grosse e disincantate no?

E Simy...è anche una che lo aveva perdonato la prima volta.

A me sembra invece che un tradimento faccia più male agli inizi quando si è tutti innamorati e insiemosi, ma dopo che sei donna fatta e hai tirato su due figli ecc..ecc..ecc...penso che una si dica...altro che dolore...desso lo concio per le feste io quello là...

Per me comunque i grandi dolori restano...
L'abbandono...non ti tradisco sai, ma sappi che domani me ne vado con un'altra più giovane e carina di te...e tu attaccati al tram...come dire...ti ho spremuto come un limone e ora getto la buccia.

E scoprire che lui o lei hanno avuto per tutta la vita una vita parallela...con un'altra persona che hanno veramente amato al posto tuo...lì si son cazzi...perchè magari arrivi a spiegarti anni di maltrattamenti e pane amaro...e capisci che tu sei stata sempre e solo un ostacolo per la completa realizzazione della loro felicità.

Questi due casi sono due esempi di vere tragedie...
La cosidetta scappatella oggi è sdoganata da tante coppie...che appunto preferiscono dirsi in faccia...porco ti...e troia ti...che prendersi per il culo a vita!


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente...ma resta il fatto che - secondo me - qualunque sia la situazione ci sono dolori più grandi di un tradimento! anche dopo decine d'anni di matrimonio


Stiamo tutti dicendo cosa?? 
siamo concordi, esistono dei dolori più grandi.
E quindi? la morale qual è?
Non capisco.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente...ma resta il fatto che - secondo me - qualunque sia la situazione ci sono dolori più grandi di un tradimento! anche dopo decine d'anni di matrimonio


ma certo, ci sono i lutti, le malattie, la fame, la guerra...rimane il fatto che quando soffri e sei lacerato questo senti.
non comprendo questa constatazione che nulla da e nulla toglie


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente...ma resta il fatto che - secondo me - qualunque sia la situazione ci sono dolori più grandi di un tradimento! anche dopo decine d'anni di matrimonio


Mica detto comunque...
Per me il dolore sarà direttamente proporzionale a quanto tu hai investito in quella persona e in quella storia...
Se per esempio ti metti assieme ad un Lothar...ti dici...si figuriamoci sto qua...giro l'occhio mi fa becca...e ti dici...o lo tengo così...perchè in definitiva mi piace...o faccio meno a starci assieme...

Dei non dirmi che il tradimento non ti ha fatto diventare più smaliziata e meno ingenua...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo, ci sono i lutti, le malattie, la fame, la guerra...rimane il fatto che quando soffri e sei lacerato questo senti.
> non comprendo questa constatazione che nulla da e nulla toglie


Allora sui dolori...ognuno sente il proprio...
Quello degli altri no.
Personalmente nutro una sorta di grandissimo fastidio quando uno mi dice...so cosa stai passando.

Non lo sa...proprio per nulla...


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica detto comunque...
> Per me il dolore sarà direttamente proporzionale a quanto tu hai investito in quella persona e in quella storia...
> Se per esempio ti metti assieme ad un Lothar...ti dici...si figuriamoci sto qua...giro l'occhio mi fa becca...e ti dici...o lo tengo così...perchè in definitiva mi piace...o faccio meno a starci assieme...
> 
> *Dei non dirmi che il tradimento non ti ha fatto diventare più smaliziata e meno ingenua...eh*?


assolutamente si, e mi ha fatto anche male....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente si, e mi ha fatto anche male....


Crescere e maturare è doloroso!


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi certo paragonare il tuo dolore a donne che sono state tradite dopo decine di anni di matrimonio , con figli e situazioni ben diverse
> e prendere in esame altri dolori mi pare inutile


Ma il dolore ti fa provare emozioni che invariabilmente ti fanno mettere in discussione tutto.
Infatti un tradimento subito dopo magari tre anni di matrimonio e dopo vent'anni è ovvio che sia una botta diversa.

Ma è per quello che la percezione del dolore cambia.
Se io vaessi subito il mio primo tradimento dopo vent'anni con Mattia magari mi avrebbe distrutta. 
ma invece l'ho subito dopo sette anni. E non l'ha fatto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sui dolori...ognuno sente il proprio...
> Quello degli altri no.
> Personalmente nutro una sorta di grandissimo fastidio quando uno mi dice...so cosa stai passando.
> 
> Non lo sa...proprio per nulla...


tendo a darti ragione ; nel senso che le mie cose preferisco tenerle per me senza tediare nessuno,
più profondo è un dolore meno sento l'esigenza di esporlo .
ma non siamo fatti tutti nella stessa maniera e qualcuno può aver bisogno di esternare per essere confortato


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il dolore ti fa provare emozioni che invariabilmente ti fanno mettere in discussione tutto.
> Infatti un tradimento subito dopo magari tre anni di matrimonio e dopo vent'anni è ovvio che sia una botta diversa.
> 
> Ma è per quello che la percezione del dolore cambia.
> ...


Ma quello che conta...è che...ti ha fatto diventare più forte di prima...
Ohi ciccia l'alternativa qual'è?

Passare la vita dicendo me tapina ed elemosinando comprensione e conforto?

Rimembrare a ogni piè sospinto quella vicenda?

No tu l'hai vissuta...e ti sei ripresa il tuo ometto!

Questo io adoro di te!

Il risultato no?

Il mondo ti è crollato in testa?
Ok...
Ma hai mostrato a te stessa di avere la testa più dura!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il dolore ti fa provare emozioni che invariabilmente ti fanno mettere in discussione tutto.
> Infatti un tradimento subito dopo magari tre anni di matrimonio e dopo vent'anni è ovvio che sia una botta diversa.
> 
> Ma è per quello che la percezione del dolore cambia.
> ...


nulla dovrebbe distruggerci e dovremmo essere pronti a parare certi brutti colpi della vita , ma rimane il fatto che il tradimento ti fa perdere grossi punti fermi, destabilizza proprio sui fondamentali di vita vissuta fino a quel punto.
dolore a parte è un colpo enorme dal quale sì, si può anche uscirne rafforzati (come i lutti e le malattie)...ma ricordiamoci che ogni anno muore gente per cose di questo tipo .si ammazza e ci si suicida per tradimento


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tendo a darti ragione ; nel senso che le mie cose preferisco tenerle per me senza tediare nessuno,
> più profondo è un dolore meno sento l'esigenza di esporlo .
> ma non siamo fatti tutti nella stessa maniera e qualcuno può aver bisogno di esternare per essere confortato


E nel momento che esterni...devi essere pronto anche a chi ti dice...
Tutto qui?
Ma fai ridere eh?

E te lo dico...
Perchè per me...sono le uniche persone che mi hanno fatto crescere...
QUelle che hanno riso di cuore ai dolori del giovane pincer...

Allora da alcuni verrai confortata...e irrisa da altri...
E' il mondo...

Ovvio se poi tu reputi buone persone solo quelle che ti confortano e ti dicono io ti capisco...sappi che saranno le prime a voltarti le spalle...

Prova e poi mi dici!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nulla dovrebbe distruggerci e dovremmo essere pronti a parare certi brutti colpi della vita , ma rimane il fatto che il tradimento ti fa perdere grossi punti fermi, destabilizza proprio sui fondamentali di vita vissuta fino a quel punto.
> dolore a parte è un colpo enorme dal quale sì, si può anche uscirne rafforzati (come i lutti e le malattie)...ma ricordiamoci che ogni anno muore gente per cose di questo tipo .si ammazza e ci si suicida per tradimento


E qui si dice...
Ohi ciccia vuoi reagire o vuoi essere nel numero dei fragili che si fanno travolgere dagli eventi?
Senti...
La polizia diede guerra ai puttanieri sulla strada.
Un ragazzo di treviso prese una multa.
S'impiccò per la vergogna di aver preso quella multa.

E' colpa dei vigili urbani? Di quella morte?
O di una reazione eccessivamente emotiva?

Quelle persone che si suicidano per amore...
Amavano?

O erano malati di amore?

Se mi lasci mi uccido...sta in piedi come ragionamento sano?


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nulla dovrebbe distruggerci e dovremmo essere pronti a parare certi brutti colpi della vita , ma rimane il fatto che il tradimento ti fa perdere grossi punti fermi, destabilizza proprio sui fondamentali di vita vissuta fino a quel punto.
> dolore a parte è un colpo enorme dal quale sì, si può anche uscirne rafforzati (come i lutti e le malattie)...ma ricordiamoci che ogni anno muore gente per cose di questo tipo* .si ammazza e ci si suicida per tradimento*



ed è proprio questo che non capisco...come si possa arrivare a tanto!


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E nel momento che esterni...devi essere pronto anche a chi ti dice...
> Tutto qui?
> Ma fai ridere eh?
> 
> ...


Ecco perchè non capisco perchè stigmatizzi stermy quando esprime la stessa cosa. Irride come tu irridi per altri motivi.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nulla dovrebbe distruggerci e dovremmo essere pronti a parare certi brutti colpi della vita , ma rimane il fatto che il tradimento ti fa perdere grossi punti fermi, destabilizza proprio sui fondamentali di vita vissuta fino a quel punto.
> dolore a parte è un colpo enorme dal quale sì, si può anche uscirne rafforzati (come i lutti e le malattie)...ma ricordiamoci che ogni anno muore gente per cose di questo tipo .si ammazza e ci si suicida per tradimento


Infatti MInerva. Ogni anno c'è gente che si ammazza per un tradimento.
ma se tu per esempio lo dici a chi ha perso un figlio...che magari il vicino di casa si è ucciso perchè la moglie lo ha tradito...secondo te...la percezione del dolore di quella che ha perso il figlio potrebbe essere di empatia con quello che si è fatto fuori per amore?

Magari si. Anzi. Sicuramente si. Qualcuno, nonostante la sua immane tragedia potrebbe dire "Poverino"

ma credo che la maggior parte direbbe "Ma vaffanculo"
E non è irridere il dolore degli altri.
E' non capirlo. 
E invariabilmente fa venire meno un pò di sana _pietas._
ma non è cattiveria.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non capisco perchè stigmatizzi stermy quando esprime la stessa cosa. Irride come tu irridi per altri motivi.


Ciò ma dove vedi che lo stigmatizzo?
Ho solo descritto quella che "secondo me" è la sua forma mentale...
A me sembra che lui cerchi sempre e solo di coglionare il malcapitato di turno...
E dai oggi e dai domani...vedi da te che cosa ha raccattato su qui dentro eh?
Contento lui...contenti tutti!

Un conto è dirti...ma dai ma cosa piangi non vedi sono cazzate...
Un conto è dirti...tua moglie è...qui...tuo marito è la....ma che coppia di coglioni che siete...ecc..ecc..ecc...

La noti la sottile differenza?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il dolore ti fa provare emozioni che invariabilmente ti fanno mettere in discussione tutto.
> Infatti un tradimento subito dopo magari tre anni di matrimonio e dopo vent'anni è ovvio che sia una botta diversa.
> 
> Ma è per quello che la percezione del dolore cambia.
> ...


Perchè?
Io l'ho subito dopo 18 anni.....
Ma ho sempre pensato che quello che abbiamo va oltre un tradimento....


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti MInerva. Ogni anno c'è gente che si ammazza per un tradimento.
> ma se tu per esempio lo dici a chi ha perso un figlio...che magari il vicino di casa si è ucciso perchè la moglie lo ha tradito...secondo te...la percezione del dolore di quella che ha perso il figlio potrebbe essere di empatia con quello che si è fatto fuori per amore?
> 
> Magari si. Anzi. Sicuramente si. Qualcuno, nonostante la sua immane tragedia potrebbe dire "Poverino"
> ...


il nocciolo della questione è : voi non capite come si possa arrivare a tanto, nemmeno io ma questo non toglie che il dolore del tradimento è la causa di immani sciagure e da questo non possimo che capire quanto colpisca l'anima delle persone arrivando a sconvolgerle.
che non abbiano la vostra pietà poco importa


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nulla dovrebbe distruggerci e dovremmo essere pronti a parare certi brutti colpi della vita , ma rimane il fatto che il tradimento ti fa perdere grossi punti fermi, destabilizza proprio sui fondamentali di vita vissuta fino a quel punto.
> dolore a parte è un colpo enorme dal quale sì, si può anche uscirne rafforzati (come i lutti e le malattie)...ma ricordiamoci che ogni anno muore gente per cose di questo tipo *.si ammazza e ci si suicida per tradimento*



Si ma anche per quello che si definisce "amore"....
E allora cosa dovremmo vivere nella paura che l'altro faccia una pazzia perchè non in grado di amare se stesso?


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Io l'ho subito dopo 18 anni.....
> Ma ho sempre pensato che quello che abbiamo va oltre un tradimento....


Non lo sò perchè. Era solo una supposizione. Che ne so come avrei reagito? magari come adesso. Magari no. Magari come te.
Stavo solo rispondendo a Minerva che diceva che probabilmente  subire un tradimento dopo pochi mesi è meglio di uno subito dopo vent'anni.
Siamo nel campo delle ipotesi.
Io ho solo detto che forse è vero. O forse no.
Tu sei una che è no!


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il nocciolo della questione è : voi non capite come si possa arrivare a tanto, nemmeno io ma questo non toglie che il dolore del tradimento è la causa di immani sciagure e da questo non possimo che capire quanto colpisca l'anima delle persone arrivando a sconvolgerle.
> *che non abbiano la vostra pietà poco importa*


Infatti non ce l'avete.
Avevo semplicemente fatto un esempio. Pensavo si fosse capito.
mamma mia se sei prevenuta....


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma anche per quello che si definisce "amore"....
> E allora cosa dovremmo vivere nella paura che l'altro faccia una pazzia perchè non in grado di amare se stesso?


che caspita c'entra?miiiii


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Fa riflettere  che su un sito chiamato tradimento la maggior parte delle considerazioni che ho letto finora è che il tradimento sia il minore dei mali.
Cazzo si deve venire a scrivere allora?
Vasco docet: sono io che ho il mal di pancia...


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti non* ce l'avete.
> *Avevo semplicemente fatto un esempio. Pensavo si fosse capito.
> mamma mia se sei prevenuta....


chi? cosa?:singleeye:
oh oh sento aria di cul de sac


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi? cosa?:singleeye:
> oh oh sento aria di cul de sac


_la pietas_


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Allora non si deve parlare di niente perchè si potrebbe verificare l'esatto contrario di tutto??
> TU la pensi così, io no.
> Se ho dei valori e ci credo e vivo in nome di questi valori non posso dirlo perchè potrei, in un 'ipotetica occasione, rivedere quei valori? E chi lo da' per certo? tu?
> I valori non si adattano alle situazioni. I valori sono quelli, o li hai o non li hai.



E bhe allora sei proprio cretino! Ho appena scritto che le cose nella vita possano cambiare!! e tu che cazzo scrivi ? che io valori possono cambiare! ma i valori ci sono e sono quelli che ci hanno inculcato! ma se io scelgo una strada diversa da quelli che sono i valori conosciuti e non faccio del male a nessuno posso perseguire quella strada o no? o mi devo etichettare per forza di cosa alla morale conosciuta ed ammessa? 

SI SI SI!! io posso dirlo! alla faccia tu e di chi se la prende! io quei valori li ho! li ho perseguiti e me ne vanto chiaro ora? e parlo dei valori della società quelli che ci hanno inculcato ( sai forse è meglio chiarire coi cretini)


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ti lascio un coupon per un vaffanculo a tuo piacimento. Usalo quando, come e dove vuoi.
> Non c'è neanche gusto con te.
> Sembri un quindicenne lobotizzato


Che sconto ha sto coupon? sai se non me piace lo rimando al mittente con gli interessi  ah non lobotizzato ma con tutti gli interessi con annessi e connessi


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E bhe allora sei proprio cretino! Ho appena scritto che le cose nella vita possano cambiare!! e tu che cazzo scrivi ? che io valori possono cambiare! ma i valori ci sono e sono quelli che ci hanno inculcato! ma se io scelgo una strada diversa da quelli che sono i valori conosciuti e non faccio del male a nessuno posso perseguire quella strada o no? o mi devo etichettare per forza di cosa alla morale conosciuta ed ammessa?
> 
> *SI SI SI!! io posso dirlo! alla faccia tu e di chi se la prende! io quei valori li ho!* li ho perseguiti e me ne vanto chiaro ora? e parlo dei valori della società quelli che ci hanno inculcato ( sai forse è meglio chiarire coi cretini)


O non capisci proprio un cazzo o sei totalmente rincoglionito. O entrambe le cose.
Sul grassettato: non farti venire una crisi isterica però


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Che sconto ha sto coupon?* sai se non me piace lo rimando al mittente con gli interessi  ah non lobotizzato ma con tutti gli interessi con annessi e connessi


E' aggratis!  
posso chiamarti zecca?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta na roba...sono robe elementari ed evidenti...
> A tutti noi è stata data una vita da vivere.
> Ma a ben vedere non è che possiamo vivere tutte le vite che vogliamo no?
> Facciamo quello che possiamo a seconda dei nostri mezzi dati da storia, cultura esperienza...
> ...


Ma infatti! faglielo entrare nella ccucuzza a chi cucuzza non ha


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo sò perchè. Era solo una supposizione. Che ne so come avrei reagito? magari come adesso. Magari no. Magari come te.
> Stavo solo rispondendo a Minerva che diceva che probabilmente  subire un tradimento dopo pochi mesi è meglio di uno subito dopo vent'anni.
> Siamo nel campo delle ipotesi.
> Io ho solo detto che forse è vero. O forse no.
> Tu sei una che è no!


Sono una che pensa che il tradimento dopo molti anni debba essere considerato una cazzata.....
Sempre che alla base non ci siano altri problemi:smile:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono una che pensa che *il tradimento dopo molti anni debba essere considerato una cazzata.....*
> Sempre che alla base non ci siano altri problemi:smile:


Io anche dopo pochi....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono una che pensa che il tradimento dopo molti anni debba essere considerato una cazzata.....
> Sempre che alla base non ci siano altri problemi:smile:





Tebe ha detto:


> Io anche dopo pochi....:rotfl::rotfl:


io che sia una cazzata no...ma nemmeno una roba che ti faccia andare in depressione!
una volta superata la botta iniziale...si va avanti più forti di prima


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io che sia una cazzata no...ma nemmeno una roba che ti faccia andare in depressione!
> una volta superata la botta iniziale...si va avanti più forti di prima


 stavo ironeggiando leggermente. Ovvio che non è proprio una cazzata ma si sopravvive!


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io anche dopo pochi....:rotfl::rotfl:


Siete uno spasso! mi sto piegando dal ridere!
Ennesimo esempio dello sbeggeggio e della presa per il culo per chi entra qui dentro distrutto da un tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Dove avresti letto che dico che il tradimento è il dolore peggiore che possa capitare?
> Mi sembrano quei discorsi di chi fa la garetta...io c'ho avuto il cancro, il cancro batte il tuo incidente 1 a 0
> Mah....


Ecco l'intelligenza fatta persona! vagli ora a spiegare a codesta persona che, la persona tradita e che soffre, se magari avesse avuto il cancro o qualsiasi cosa lo porti a soffrire, magari il tradimento sarebbe passato in secondo piano, e che magari il cancro o qualsiasi altra cosa sarebbe stato al momento il dolore da superare.
Minchia ma come si fa a discutere con certi elementi?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco l'intelligenza fatta persona! vagli ora a spiegare a codesta persona che, la persona tradita e che soffre, se magari avesse avuto il cancro o qualsiasi cosa lo porti a soffrire, magari il tradimento sarebbe passato in secondo piano, e che magari il cancro o qualsiasi altra cosa sarebbe stato al momento il dolore da superare.
> Minchia ma come si fa a discutere con certi elementi?


Facciamo che passi una mezz'orata a leggere tutto fino alla fine così spari una cazzata unica e definitiva ??


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Siete uno spasso! mi sto piegando dal ridere!
> Ennesimo esempio dello sbeggeggio e della presa per il culo per chi entra qui dentro distrutto da un tradimento.


nessuno piglia per il culo nessuno! pure io sono entrata qui sofferente per un tradimento! 
mi sono presa cazziatoni, risatine, parole di conforto ...... 
e sono sopravvissuta, anzi ne sono uscita più forte di prima!
non ho mai preso in giro nessuno entrato qui per un tradimento, come non ho mai attaccato e condannato a priori chi tradisce!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che caspita c'entra?miiiii



Ti faccio un esempio:
Anni fa qui uno si è suicidato solo perchè la sua ragazza la ha lasciato....
e lo ha lasciato solo perchè non andavano d'accordo ....

Un'amica ha tentato il suicidio perchè il suo ragazzo lo ha lasciato...

Sempre anni fa la figlia di un conoscente è stata uccisa  fuori la scuola perchè si erano lasciati poi si è ucciso anche lui....
E questi casi non c'entrano niente con tradimenti.....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ed è proprio questo che non capisco...come si possa arrivare a tanto!


Ci si arriva! purtroppo!


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Siete uno spasso! mi sto piegando dal ridere!
> Ennesimo esempio dello sbeggeggio e della presa per il culo per chi entra qui dentro distrutto da un tradimento.



dai, che i dolori vanno esorcizzati
si ride anche (e soprattutto) in faccia alla morte!
mica vuoi vivere per sempre? 

chi entra distrutto da un tradimento, un giorno si volterà e ne sorriderà
forse leggere che c'è chi ne sorride già, aiuta:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> O non capisci proprio un cazzo o sei totalmente rincoglionito. O entrambe le cose.
> Sul grassettato: non farti venire una crisi isterica però


Circa dieci pagine.... mai una volta che ti riprendo e mi rispondi! solo botte e risposta eh


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Facciamo che passi una mezz'orata a leggere tutto fino alla fine così spari una cazzata unica e definitiva ??


Leggi la mia ultima... ,mai che rispondi, solo botta e risposta


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> dai, che i dolori vanno esorcizzati
> si ride anche (e soprattutto) in faccia alla morte!
> mica vuoi vivere per sempre?
> 
> ...


Guarda, a me gli  amici miei di monicelli fanno  una pippa e rido della mia vita a volte con uno sprezzo quasi senza pudore ma direi che vincete il primo premio nella categoria giratori di frittate.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Guarda, a me gli  amici miei di monicelli fanno  una pippa e rido della mia vita a volte con uno sprezzo quasi senza pudore ma direi che vincete il primo premio nella categoria giratori di frittate.


Monicelli fa rima con maniachelli o monachelli ?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Monicelli fa rima con maniachelli o monachelli ?


l'hai uscita la ricotta??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma da dove vieni fuori???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Siete uno spasso! mi sto piegando dal ridere!
> Ennesimo esempio dello sbeggeggio e della presa per il culo per chi entra qui dentro distrutto da un tradimento.



Senti io rispetto chi entra qui dentro distrutto dal tradimento.....
Ma se permetti c'è anche chi il tradimento lo vive in un altro modo.....
Dopo che metti a fuoco quello che è successo ,e se non vuoi crogiolarti anni nel dolore e continuare a piangerti addosso....valuti quello che è successo e valuti come ho già detto più volte se la cosa più importante è quello che ha fatto o quello che è per te.....
valuti perchè vuoi continuare a stare insieme ,valuti perchè stai insieme ,fai mille valutazioni ma per me questo vuol dire valutare le cose abbastanza velocemente .....perchè non ci stò a buttare via il tempo piangendomi addosso...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzotto... io devo lavurà! me perdoni se chiudo?

At salut auaahahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Skizzotto... io devo lavurà! me perdoni se chiudo?
> 
> At salut auaahahahahahah


facci, facci pure


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io che sia una cazzata no...ma nemmeno una roba che ti faccia andare in depressione!
> una volta superata la botta iniziale...si va avanti più forti di prima


grazie per il rubino


----------



## Kid (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti io rispetto chi entra qui dentro distrutto dal tradimento.....
> Ma se permetti c'è anche chi il tradimento lo vive in un altro modo.....
> Dopo che metti a fuoco quello che è successo ,e se non vuoi crogiolarti anni nel dolore e continuare a piangerti addosso....valuti quello che è successo e valuti come ho già detto più volte se la cosa più importante è quello che ha fatto o quello che è per te.....
> valuti perchè vuoi continuare a stare insieme ,valuti perchè stai insieme ,fai mille valutazioni ma per me questo vuol dire valutare le cose abbastanza velocemente .....perchè non ci stò a buttare via il tempo piangendomi addosso...


A parer mio è meglio non valutare troppo la cosa... più ci si pensa, peggio è. O dentro o fuori subito. Non è una cosa che può "migliorare" col tempo, l'osservarla troppo potrebbe rivelarsi deleterio, più di quanto non ci sia parsa all'inizio.

Ma capisco il tuo discorso.


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti io rispetto chi entra qui dentro distrutto dal tradimento.....
> Ma se permetti c'è anche chi il tradimento lo vive in un altro modo.....
> Dopo che metti a fuoco quello che è successo ,e se non vuoi crogiolarti anni nel dolore e continuare a piangerti addosso....valuti quello che è successo e valuti come ho già detto più volte se la cosa più importante è quello che ha fatto o quello che è per te.....
> valuti perchè vuoi continuare a stare insieme ,valuti perchè stai insieme ,fai mille valutazioni ma per me questo vuol dire valutare le cose abbastanza velocemente .....*perchè non ci stò a buttare via il tempo piangendomi addosso*...


Guarda che questo vale per tutti i dolori per tutta la vita mica solo per il tradimento.
Ognuno reagisce come cazzo gli pare al proprio  dolore e se tu stai soffrendo e vengo a spronarti a reagire e a non rompere i coglioni magari t'incazzi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per il rubino


Ma ti hanno rubinato?
Se mi mostri una tettina...forse...ti approvo


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per il rubino




Grazie anche da parte mia!!!!


Che forse ce lo abbia anche Tebe


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per il rubino


......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie anche da parte mia!!!!
> 
> 
> Che forse ce lo abbia anche Tebe


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! Ce l'ho anche io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno rubinato?
> Se mi mostri una tettina...forse...ti approvo


Si... te conviene spostarte che te ferisci!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern;889599[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Guarda che questo vale per tutti i dolori per tutta la vita mica solo per il tradimento.[/B]
> Ognuno reagisce come cazzo gli pare al proprio  dolore e se tu stai soffrendo e vengo a spronarti a reagire e a non rompere i coglioni magari t'incazzi.



Ovvio ma si stava parlando di tradimento no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! Ce l'ho anche io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Avranno confuso il tuo avatar con quello di Simy...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuno piglia per il culo nessuno! pure io sono entrata qui sofferente per un tradimento!
> mi sono presa cazziatoni, risatine, parole di conforto ......
> e sono sopravvissuta, anzi ne sono uscita più forte di prima!
> non ho mai preso in giro nessuno entrato qui per un tradimento, come non ho mai attaccato e condannato a priori chi tradisce!


sei un angelo Simy..come sta il lop???
 ma che rottura tutti sti cornuti e mazziati...chissa'se uno e'il marito della miaquasiamante..ahahahahh..Simy ieri sera vi abbiamo vendicato..piiu'bello di cosi'..un romano che fa'gol alla lazio...ahhahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ovvio ma si stava parlando di tradimento no!


mi pareva si stesse parlando di dolore in generale.  
E perchè poi questa precisazione? Negli altri dolori invece è concesso crogiolarcisi??
Ma non avevamo tutti una scala diversa?


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei un angelo Simy..come sta il lop???
> ma che rottura tutti sti cornuti e mazziati...chissa'se uno e'il marito della miaquasiamante..ahahahahh..Simy ieri sera vi abbiamo vendicato..piiu'bello di cosi'..un romano che fa'gol alla lazio...ahhahahahah


ma perchè entri da non registrato? che è successo? 

grazie per la vendetta 

ma io non sono un angelo ...anzi sto passando pure da cattiva!


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè entri da non registrato? che è successo?
> 
> grazie per la vendetta
> 
> ma io non sono un angelo ...anzi *sto passando pure da cattiva!*


se ti riferisci a me la sai la barza della macchina: a franco! magna tranquillo!


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno rubinato?
> *Se mi mostri una tettina...forse...ti approvo*


non scendo mica a compromessi io :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me la sai la barza della macchina: a franco! magna tranquillo!



si la conosco! guarda che oltre a magna dormo pure tranquilla! 
e in ogni caso non mi riferivo a te....ma al rubino! avrò urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie anche da parte mia!!!!
> 
> 
> Che forse ce lo abbia anche Tebe





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Tebe ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! Ce l'ho anche io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Kid ha detto:


> Si... te conviene spostarte che te ferisci!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avranno confuso il tuo avatar con quello di Simy...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Siete uno spasso! mi sto piegando dal ridere!
> Ennesimo esempio dello sbeggeggio e della presa per il culo per chi entra qui dentro distrutto da un tradimento.





lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti io rispetto chi entra qui dentro distrutto dal tradimento.....
> Ma se permetti c'è anche chi il tradimento lo vive in un altro modo.....
> Dopo che metti a fuoco quello che è successo ,e se non vuoi crogiolarti anni nel dolore e continuare a piangerti addosso....valuti quello che è successo e valuti come ho già detto più volte se la cosa più importante è quello che ha fatto o quello che è per te.....
> valuti perchè vuoi continuare a stare insieme ,valuti perchè stai insieme ,fai mille valutazioni ma per me questo vuol dire valutare le cose abbastanza velocemente .....perchè non ci stò a buttare via il tempo piangendomi addosso...





Skizzofern ha detto:


> mi pareva si stesse parlando di dolore in generale.
> E perchè poi questa precisazione? Negli altri dolori invece è concesso crogiolarcisi??
> Ma non avevamo tutti una scala diversa?


Leggi in sequenza e noterai che io ho risposto ad una  affermazione fatta sul tradimento....
Non girare la frittata ......


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si la conosco! guarda che oltre a magna dormo pure tranquilla!
> e in ogni caso non mi riferivo a te....ma al rubino! *avrò urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno*


Nooooooooooo, ma cosa vai a pensare?
Cattiva!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> mi pareva si stesse parlando di dolore in generale.
> E perchè poi questa precisazione? Negli altri dolori invece è concesso crogiolarcisi??
> Ma non avevamo tutti una scala diversa?


Cretino! si può anche generalizzare, ma fino a prova contraria in che forum siamo? 
Te lo dico io va, altrimenti mi sa che vai a cercarlo. siamo su tradimento.net  

Scusassi sentivo la mancanza e rientrai


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Ma che è sto rubino? e poi il conte che vuole vedere na tetta ?  perchè poi solo lui eh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2012)

*Io la vedo così...*

... poi ditemi se sbaglio.
Io ci sono stata male, e parecchio. Ci sto ancora male, ma in modo diverso, perchè non riesco ad accertare un paio di cosette... ma a parte quello, adesso soprattutto sto vivendo la mia metamorfosi. 
Devo prendere atto quindi che per me il tradimento è stato un evento determinante per la mia vita.
Poi devo dire che dal giorno dopo stavo riprogettando la mia vita, la mia vita non si è fermata anche se sono stata fortemente demotivata riguardo tutta una serie di cose.
Ne ho passate diverse di rogne prima, ma a fare classifiche non ci trovo sugo, perdonatemi.... che senso ha?
Se sto male sapere che potrei stare peggio.... non mi da sollievo, mi ricorda la logica dell'espiazione secondo la quale Dio non ci da pesi che noi non possiamo portare... balle. 
Infatti chi si è ritrovato il peso addosso e non riusciva a portarlo, è caduto e non si è più rialzato.
A volte si può essere deboli proprio nel momento sbagliato ed è fatta.
Ma venire qui non mi ha fatto stare meglio, mi ha fatto ragionare, conoscere cose che non sapevo, capire meccanismi che non sono i miei. 
E' nella nostra diversità la forza del forum, se la pensassimo tutti nello stesso modo, traditi o traditori, sarebbe completamente inutile leggere e scrivere qui, e se vogliamo che sia un luogo di sincero scambio, dobbiamo accettare quello che l'altro dice come la SUA verità. E vale anche per chi usa parole dure o scherza... bisogna imparare a leggere tra le righe, anche io mi sono scontrata e ho sbagliato quando l'ho fatto perchè è estremamente difficile per me accettare che un'altra persona possa andare fiera dello stesso comportamento che mi ha ferita così profondamente. Però, se si viene qui, bisogna fare anche quello, se si vuole capire, se si vuole imparare qualcosa, secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Appena qualcuno può mi spiega di questi rubini e le altre funzioni, così comincio anche io a,....


----------



## Mari'_ (12 Marzo 2012)

*Andiamoci piano OK?*



Simy ha detto:


> io che sia una cazzata no...ma nemmeno una roba che ti faccia andare in  depressione!
> una volta superata la botta iniziale...si va avanti più forti di prima


Dipende, dipende bella bimba  dopo 20 anni di matrimonio e' una botta micidiale, ti viene vogia di sparire dalla circolazione, dai giochi poi all'ultimo momento ti viene la botta di culo (L"UNICA) che la SIgnora non ti vuole, perche' vuol vedere la tua restistenza fin dove puo' arrivaree ti ributta nella partita (la vita) ... 


sapessi come e' dura e doloroso riprendere in mano le redini del carroccio non mi sono mai vergognata tanto in vita mia per quell 'atto disperato, vigliacco che mi sono concessa.





Tutto sommsto mi e' andata bene/meglio di come stavamo prima  e, ti diro' che tornando indietro sceglierei sempre lo stesso uomo, LUI.


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cretino! si può anche generalizzare, ma fino a prova contraria in che forum siamo?
> Te lo dico io va, altrimenti mi sa che vai a cercarlo. siamo su tradimento.net
> 
> Scusassi sentivo la mancanza e rientrai


leggendo te pensavo di essere su  rompicoglioni.net
mi hai letteralmente sfrucugliato  i cabasisi e non ti sto manco più a rispondere..


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... poi ditemi se sbaglio.
> Io ci sono stata male, e parecchio. Ci sto ancora male, ma in modo diverso, perchè non riesco ad accertare un paio di cosette... ma a parte quello, adesso soprattutto sto vivendo la mia metamorfosi.
> Devo prendere atto quindi che per me il tradimento è stato un evento determinante per la mia vita.
> Poi devo dire che dal giorno dopo stavo riprogettando la mia vita, la mia vita non si è fermata anche se sono stata fortemente demotivata riguardo tutta una serie di cose.
> ...


Si anche.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> leggendo te pensavo di essere su  rompicoglioni.net
> mi hai letteralmente sfrucugliato  i cabasisi e non ti sto manco più a rispondere..


auahhaahahahahahahaha bella questa :up:


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... poi ditemi se sbaglio.
> Io ci sono stata male, e parecchio. Ci sto ancora male, ma in modo diverso, perchè non riesco ad accertare un paio di cosette... ma a parte quello, adesso soprattutto sto vivendo la mia metamorfosi.
> Devo prendere atto quindi che per me il tradimento è stato un evento determinante per la mia vita.
> Poi devo dire che dal giorno dopo stavo riprogettando la mia vita, la mia vita non si è fermata anche se sono stata fortemente demotivata riguardo tutta una serie di cose.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> Dipende, dipende bella bimba  dopo 20 anni di matrimonio e' una botta micidiale, ti viene vogia di sparire dalla circolazione, dai giochi poi all'ultimo momento ti viene la botta di culo (L"UNICA) che la SIgnora non ti vuole, perche' vuol vedere la tua restistenza fin dove puo' arrivaree ti ributta nella partita (la vita) ...
> 
> 
> sapessi come e' dura e doloroso riprendere in mano le redini del carroccio non mi sono mai vergognata tanto in vita mia per quell 'atto disperato, vigliacco che mi sono concessa.
> ...


lo so che dipende da tante cose, e non voglio generalizzare (anche perchè tu sai come la penso)
in ogni caso io ne sono uscita più forte di prima..e sicuramente è stata un'esperienza che mi ha fatto crescere 

in ogni caso tu come stai? e gli amichetti pelosi?


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena qualcuno può mi spiega di questi rubini e le altre funzioni, così comincio anche io a,....


puoi approvare e disapprovare i post utilizzando la stellina in basso ad ogni post


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che è sto rubino? e poi il conte che vuole vedere na tetta ?  perchè poi solo lui eh!


Il conte vuol far arrabbiare la Simy... il rubino è una pietra preziosa, come lo smeraldo, il rubino si dovrebbe usare quando un post è offensivo lo smeraldo quando un post di ha dato qualcosa; allora, visto che le signorine non sono state offensive, ma stavano portando avanti una proficua discussione, per ogni rubino io ho regalato lo smeraldo così le ragazze si fanno la parure.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il conte vuol far arrabbiare la Simy... il rubino è una pietra preziosa, come lo smeraldo, il rubino si dovrebbe usare quando un post è offensivo lo smeraldo quando un post di ha dato qualcosa; allora, visto che le signorine non sono state offensive, ma stavano portando avanti una proficua discussione, per ogni rubino io ho regalato lo smeraldo così le ragazze si fanno la parure.


Taccia mia ma si pagano ?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Pensavo a un film che ho trovato insopportabile ma che può dare l'idea di quanto stiamo discutendo: i giorni dell'abbandono.
Io ho trovato desolante, svilente, quasi intollerabile abbandonarsi così al dolore per un tradimento ma rende abbastanza bene il dolore e la soglia (diversa per ognuno) di sopportazione di ognuno di noi.
A me è sembrato avvilente: altri ci si saranno ritrovati e avranno compreso meglio di me quel dolore.
Se qualcuno fosse andato a dire alla protagonista che ci sono ben altri dolori della vita le avrebbe fatto bene?


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il conte vuol far arrabbiare la Simy... il rubino è una pietra preziosa, come lo smeraldo, il rubino si dovrebbe usare quando un post è offensivo lo smeraldo quando un post di ha dato qualcosa; allora, visto che le signorine non sono state offensive, ma stavano portando avanti una proficua discussione, per ogni rubino io ho regalato lo smeraldo così le ragazze si fanno la parure.



grazie cara!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Mi dice questo account non può usare il sistema di moderazione .. ma perchè ?


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dice questo account non può usare il sistema di moderazione .. ma perchè ?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


>


auhauahahhahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè entri da non registrato? che è successo?
> 
> grazie per la vendetta
> 
> ma io non sono un angelo ...anzi sto passando pure da cattiva!


sei un tesoro alro che diavolo..vengo cosi'perche'troppi impegni ..e da invonrito ho aggiunto due amanti


----------



## Skizzofern (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauahahhahahahahahhahahaha


una risata TI seppellirà


----------



## Kid (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei un tesoro alro che diavolo..vengo cosi'perche'troppi impegni ..e da invonrito ho aggiunto due amanti


Uno nun se pole assentà n'attimo, che subito li avvoltoi glie circondano la donna... lassate perdè la mia Simy!


----------



## Mari'_ (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so che dipende da tante cose, e non voglio generalizzare (anche perchè tu sai come la penso)
> in ogni caso io ne sono uscita più forte di prima..e sicuramente è stata un'esperienza che mi ha fatto crescere
> 
> in ogni caso tu come stai? e gli amichetti pelosi?



IO ho perduto 'innocenza (era ora cazzo!)


IN famiglia tutti bene Grazie


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> una risata TI seppellirà


Ho imparato a chattare con una mano, e con l'altra nelle palle, me spiace, ma come io non posso rubinare tu non puoi toccarle!


----------



## Kid (12 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> *IO ho perduto 'innocenza* (era ora cazzo!)
> 
> 
> IN famiglia tutti bene Grazie


Straquoto.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Uno nun se pole assentà n'attimo, che subito li avvoltoi glie circondano la donna... lassate perdè la mia Simy!


Tranquillo amore :inlove:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> IO ho perduto 'innocenza (era ora cazzo!)
> 
> 
> IN famiglia tutti bene Grazie



sono felice che sia tutto ok!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tranquillo amore :inlove:


Attento Kid questa frase può avere un doppio senso!


----------



## Kid (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Attento Kid questa frase può avere un doppio senso!


Tranquillo, ho smesso di fidarmi della gente.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ho smesso di fidarmi della gente.



Auahahhhaahah maddaiii dovevi difendere Simyyy ma così però auahahaaahaahah porella Simyyy ( shhh Kid lei non ci legge, cancella tutto e la coccoli )


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ho smesso di fidarmi della gente.


PURE DI ME iange:


----------



## Kid (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> PURE DI ME iange:


Ma tesoro figurati se per me è un problema... basta saperlo prima. La fedeltà è un concetto superato. Come dicevo, è un valore per quadrupedi canidi. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma tesoro figurati se per me è un problema... basta saperlo prima. La fedeltà è un concetto superato. Come dicevo, è un valore per quadrupedi canidi. :rotfl:


:ar:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il conte vuol far arrabbiare la Simy... il rubino è una pietra preziosa, come lo smeraldo, il rubino si dovrebbe usare quando un post è offensivo lo smeraldo quando un post di ha dato qualcosa; allora, visto che le signorine non sono state offensive, ma stavano portando avanti una proficua discussione, per ogni rubino io ho regalato lo smeraldo così le ragazze si fanno la parure.


Grazie Sbri!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il conte vuol far arrabbiare la Simy... il rubino è una pietra preziosa, come lo smeraldo, il rubino si dovrebbe usare quando un post è offensivo lo smeraldo quando un post di ha dato qualcosa; allora, visto che le signorine non sono state offensive, ma stavano portando avanti una proficua discussione, per ogni rubino io ho regalato lo smeraldo così le ragazze si fanno la parure.


Grazie Sbry......
Anche io ho regalato lo smeraldo per la stessa ragione......:smile:
Alle due intendo .....a me mi sono baciata......:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie Sbry......
> Anche io ho regalato lo smeraldo per la stessa ragione......:smile:
> Alle due intendo .....a me mi sono baciata......:smile:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie Sbry......
> Anche io ho regalato lo smeraldo per la stessa ragione......:smile:
> Alle due intendo .....a me mi sono baciata......:smile:


io non potevo approvarvi....ma ricambio il favore appena possibile!


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non potevo approvarvi....ma ricambio il favore appena possibile!



e questo mi è costato un altro rubino


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie Sbry......
> *Anche io ho regalato lo smeraldo per la stessa ragione......:smile:
> Alle due intendo .....*a me mi sono baciata.....*.:smile:*


*
*
Anche io !
Siamo proprio della gentaglia!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il conte vuol far arrabbiare la Simy... il rubino è una pietra preziosa, come lo smeraldo, il rubino si dovrebbe usare quando un post è offensivo lo smeraldo quando un post di ha dato qualcosa; allora, visto che le signorine non sono state offensive, ma stavano portando avanti una proficua discussione, per ogni rubino io ho regalato lo smeraldo così le ragazze si fanno la parure.


Cose qua tutta questa ciaciara eh?
Ho già premiato simy...ora è il tuo turno...
E' ora di finirla qua dentro!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... poi ditemi se sbaglio.
> Io ci sono stata male, e parecchio. Ci sto ancora male, ma in modo diverso, perchè non riesco ad accertare un paio di cosette... ma a parte quello, adesso soprattutto sto vivendo la mia metamorfosi.
> Devo prendere atto quindi che per me il tradimento è stato un evento determinante per la mia vita.
> Poi devo dire che dal giorno dopo stavo riprogettando la mia vita, la mia vita non si è fermata anche se sono stata fortemente demotivata riguardo tutta una serie di cose.
> ...


Esattamente
in questi anni ne ho letto tanto di dolore e se da parte mia posso avere pensato che non sia giusto, logico  , sensato ridursi in certi stati per un tradimento ...non conta nulla per chi questa sofferenza l'ha provata sulla sua pelle.
che gli si dica "c'è di peggio" equivale quasi ad una beffarda presa in giro


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena qualcuno può mi spiega di questi rubini e le altre* funzioni,* così comincio anche io a,....


nessuna che abbia un  senso logico.se si disapprova lo si deve fare con i ragionamenti in chiaro esponendosi


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2012)

Credo che il discorso non sia "sei stato tradito? ma pensa a chi gli è morto qualcuno, pensa a chi è malato, pensa ai bambini del Burundi e statti quieto!" che è in effetti un discorso idiota.

Credo che sia "amico, sei stato tradito, pure io, ma visto che in contemporanea mi capita quest'altro, mi spiace ma non riesco a essere empatico col dolore del tuo tradimento visto che, vivendo quello che sto vivendo, mi sembrano bruscolini al confronto"

Ammetto che è capitato pure a me una volta... mi chiama una amica e mi comincia una tiritera su quanto si sente giù per un qualche cosa, una lite passeggera col marito... io l'ascoltavo ma pensavo "ciccia, 'sto separata, con il contratto che mi scade, sono in causa, mia figlia rischia di non avere la sua mamma e io di perdere tutto quello che ho. Ma secondo te ho le scatole di farti pat pat?"


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che il discorso non sia "sei stato tradito? ma pensa a chi gli è morto qualcuno, pensa a chi è malato, pensa ai bambini del Burundi e statti quieto!" che è in effetti un discorso idiota.
> 
> Credo che sia "amico, sei stato tradito, pure io, ma visto che in contemporanea mi capita quest'altro, mi spiace ma non riesco a essere empatico col dolore del tuo tradimento visto che, vivendo quello che sto vivendo, mi sembrano bruscolini al confronto"
> 
> *Ammetto che è capitato pure a me una volta... mi chiama una amica e mi comincia una tiritera su quanto si sente giù per un qualche cosa, una lite passeggera col marito... io l'ascoltavo ma pensavo "ciccia, 'sto separata, con il contratto che mi scade, sono in causa, mia figlia rischia di non avere la sua mamma e io di perdere tutto quello che ho. Ma secondo te ho le scatole di farti pat pat?*"


sì, ma questo è un altro discorso...certi piagnistei sono insostenibili, vero.
ma stiamo ragionando su un tema che costituisce il motivo del forum sul quale abbiamo letto pagine e pagine grondanti di sangue.
e che tutti i giorni miete vittime .
sono la prima a pensare che ci si debba sollevare sempre da ogni evento per quanto grave sia,ma se succedono tragedie su tragedie significa che qui stiamo veramente a toccare una ferita che per molti è impossibile rimarginare.
non ho voglia di ricercare trattati sull'argomento ma credo che spunterebbero fuori parecchie pubblicazioni che ci spiegherebbero la profondità del male che riesce a fare il tradimento di una persona sulla quale contavamo e di cui ci fidavamo.
neanche troppo tempo fa ho ricordato che ,proprio qui a genova, sono state riconosciute le attenuanti ad un uomo che ha ucciso l'amante della moglie trovato a casa, nel suo letto.
questo non vuol dire che per me sia giusto arrivare a questo, anzi...ma è sintomatico della gravità di cui sto parlando


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma questo è un altro discorso...certi piagnistei sono insostenibili, vero.
> ma stiamo ragionando su un tema che costituisce il motivo del forum sul quale abbiamo letto pagine e pagine grondanti di sangue.
> e che tutti i giorni miete vittime .
> sono la prima a pensare che ci si debba sollevare sempre da ogni evento per quanto grave sia,ma se succedono tragedie su tragedie significa che qui stiamo veramente a toccare una ferita che per molti è impossibile rimarginare.
> ...


Non è detto che fosse un piagnisteo insopportabile.
Per me lo era perchè la MIA esperienza del momento mi faceva vedere la lite con l'uomo una robetta di poco valore. Ma lei ci soffriva sinceramente. Aveva le sue ragioni.

La portata del dolore di un tradimento subito ho cominciato a capirla solo quando ho visto il dolore del mio ex, e ancora di più leggendo tante storie qua dentro.
In effetti, ero entrata proprio per cercare di capire come si sentiva lui.
Forse non capirò mai appieno quanto il proprio mondo venga rivoluzionato dal tradimento di una persona di cui ci si fida -o almeno, lo spero- ma cerco davvero di non sottovalutarlo.

E tuttavia, il punto non è di misurare il dolore.
Ma riprendendo un esempio fatto da un utente, se andassi a lamentarmi di un tradimento o della separazione o delle mie paure da qualcuno che ha perso un figlio, avrebbe ragione a schiaffeggiarmi fino a farmi girare la testa.

Provo a rispiegarmi:

non è un "non devi soffrire perchè sono cazzate", ma un "non riesco a sentire il tuo dolore perchè ho in mente altro. Spero che non ti capiti, ma se ti capitasse probabilmente il tuo dolore di adesso diverrebbe secondario. "

Riprendo anche l'episodio della mia amica, anche se non paragono minimamente il suo dispiacere temporaneo a quello di un tradimento.
Per un pò l'ho consolata da amica, l'ho capita, ascoltata, lasciata sfogare. Poi mi sono innervosita e credo di averle detto proprio qualcosa tipo "cara, ma hai presente come sono messa IO? E che diamine, un poco di palle suvvia!"
Spero di non averla offesa, ma c'è anche la possibilità che guardando marito e figli a casa si dica "bè, una lite la risolvo".

NO, non voglio dire che chi è tradito deve pensare a chi soffre "di più". Volevo dire che qualche volta, qualche volta, a qualcuno serve e aiuta sentirsi dare una spinta rude piuttosto che una coccola dolce.
Io sono tipo da coccole e abbracci, questi so dispensare, queste sono le cose che mi aiutano. Qualche volta un calcio nel sedere però ha il suo perchè. Anche quando si hanno motivi sacrosanti per stare male.

Ultima cosa: ci sono tragedie terribili non legate solo al tradimenti, ma -era Lunapiena che ne parlava?- anche semplicemente ad amori non corrisposti.
O anche a litigi di condomini.
Etc etc.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è detto che fosse un piagnisteo insopportabile.
> Per me lo era perchè la MIA esperienza del momento mi faceva vedere la lite con l'uomo una robetta di poco valore. Ma lei ci soffriva sinceramente. Aveva le sue ragioni.
> 
> La portata del dolore di un tradimento subito ho cominciato a capirla solo quando ho visto il dolore del mio ex, e ancora di più leggendo tante storie qua dentro.
> ...


come no, però qui di questo si parlava.
se volete trattiamo anche il problema dell'alcol alla guida e della droga ma non vedo il nesso


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no, però qui di questo si parlava.
> se volete trattiamo anche il problema dell'alcol alla guida e della droga ma non vedo il nesso



Credevo che tu dicessi "se ci sono tante tragedie legate al tradimento, vuol dire che evidentemente il tradimento è devastante".
Avevo capito questo.

Allora il mio punto è che -assodato che per moltissime persone il tradimento E' devastante, non lo contesto minimamente- non sono le tragedie connesse a provarlo.
Altrimenti dovremmo accettare che siano devastanti le liti tra condòmini, o quelle per il parcheggio, o due parole fuori posto su una ragazzi fuori da un bar...
O un brutto voto a scuola, una sgridata.

Che abbiano scatenato il suicidio non mi dice che il brutto voto sia stato devastante, ma che c'erano dei problemi nella stabilità della persona.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credevo che tu dicessi "se ci sono tante tragedie legate al tradimento, vuol dire che evidentemente il tradimento è devastante".
> Avevo capito questo.
> 
> Allora il mio punto è che -assodato che per moltissime persone il tradimento E' devastante, non lo contesto minimamente- non sono le tragedie connesse a provarlo.
> ...


 vero.ma se tante persone instabili si uccidono e ammazzano vuol dire che la motivazione è comunque forte ,
talmente da giustificare delle attenuanti in un  tribunale


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.ma se tante persone instabili si uccidono e ammazzano vuol dire che la motivazione è comunque forte ,
> talmente da giustificare delle attenuanti in un  tribunale



A quanto ho capito, l'attenuante non era legata allo shock improvviso di trovarsi l'altro uomo nel letto?
Non concederebbero attenuanti a chi, a qualche mese dalla scoperta, andasse a uccidere amante o fedifrago. 

Adesso sto parlando della vicenda, ripeto che non ho mai negato la profondità del dolore di chi è tradito. Al massimo, rimango ancora in qualche modo sconcertata quando vedo che perdura per anni pur con il fedifrago pentito e pieno di attenzioni e amore per il compagno tradito, ma quello è dovuto alla mia inesperienza credo. E lo dico sul serio.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito, l'attenuante non era legata allo shock improvviso di trovarsi l'altro uomo nel letto?
> Non concederebbero attenuanti a chi, a qualche mese dalla scoperta, andasse a uccidere amante o fedifrago.
> 
> Adesso sto parlando della vicenda, ripeto che non ho mai negato la profondità del dolore di chi è tradito. Al massimo, rimango ancora in qualche modo sconcertata quando vedo che perdura per anni pur con il fedifrago pentito e pieno di attenzioni e amore per il compagno tradito, ma quello è dovuto alla mia inesperienza credo. E lo dico sul serio.


 anche a me sconcerta daniele, non comprendo la sua continua sete di vendetta, la rabbia cieca...
a nulla serve dirgli che c'è di peggio...lui avverte dentro di sè una sofferenza  che non calmiamo con classifiche del dolore più grande.per lui è quello , stop
quando bene abbiamo detto tutti che siamo più saggi , più forti, meno fragili la sensazione di inadeguatezza non può che aumentare, non diminuire


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito, l'attenuante non era legata allo shock improvviso di trovarsi l'altro uomo nel letto?
> Non concederebbero attenuanti a chi, a qualche mese dalla scoperta, andasse a uccidere amante o fedifrago.
> 
> *Adesso sto parlando della vicenda, ripeto che non ho mai negato la profondità del dolore di chi è tradito. Al massimo, rimango ancora in qualche modo sconcertata quando vedo che perdura per anni pur con il fedifrago pentito e pieno di attenzioni e amore per il compagno tradito, ma quello è dovuto alla mia inesperienza credo. E lo dico sul serio.*


*
*
Non credo di essere inesperta ma anche io rimango sconcertata vedendo il martirio perdurare per anni. E non lo capisco. capisco quello di tre mesi. Sei...Sette...pure otto. Ma poi devi vedere la luce. perchè se non la vedi c'è qualcosa sotto e devi farti aiutare da qualcuno bravo.
S sa. Ognuno ha i propri limiti di comprensione.

Minerva scusa...qual' era il cul de sac?
Ci penso ma non ci arrivo...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me sconcerta daniele, non comprendo la sua continua sete di vendetta, la rabbia cieca...
> a nulla serve dirgli che c'è di peggio...lui avverte dentro di sè una sofferenza  che non calmiamo con classifiche del dolore più grande.per lui è quello , stop
> quando bene abbiamo detto tutti che siamo più saggi , più forti, meno fragili la sensazione di inadeguatezza non può che aumentare, non diminuire


Questa volta non colgo io il collegamento con quanto detto fino ad ora e il senso di inadeguatezza.

A meno che tu non ritenga che io pensi (oddio.. quindi io adesso ipotizzo che tu pensi che io ritenga... ) che dal momento che esistono dolori più grandi potrei sentirmi soddisfatta dal dare una vigorosa pacca sulle spalle a Daniele, e condannarlo amabilmente al suo destino dicendomi che tanto, se non capisce che esistono cose peggiori, peggio per lui, io ho fatto la mia parte.
Se era questo che presumevi ch'io sentissi, sbagli. Se invece sbagliavo io a immaginare che tu suggerissi che io ponderassi quanto sopra descritto... bè, allora sbagliavo io 

Scusa, mi sono divertita


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa volta non colgo io il collegamento con quanto detto fino ad ora e il senso di inadeguatezza.
> 
> A meno che tu non ritenga che io pensi (oddio.. quindi io adesso ipotizzo che tu pensi che io ritenga... ) che dal momento che esistono dolori più grandi potrei sentirmi soddisfatta dal dare una vigorosa pacca sulle spalle a Daniele, e condannarlo amabilmente al suo destino dicendomi che tanto, se non capisce che esistono cose peggiori, peggio per lui, io ho fatto la mia parte.
> Se era questo che presumevi ch'io sentissi, sbagli. Se invece sbagliavo io a immaginare che tu suggerissi che io ponderassi quanto sopra descritto... bè, allora sbagliavo io
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa volta non colgo io il collegamento con quanto detto fino ad ora e il senso di inadeguatezza.
> 
> A meno che tu non ritenga che io pensi (oddio.. quindi io adesso ipotizzo che tu pensi che io ritenga... ) che dal momento che esistono dolori più grandi potrei sentirmi soddisfatta dal dare una vigorosa pacca sulle spalle a Daniele, e condannarlo amabilmente al suo destino dicendomi che tanto, se non capisce che esistono cose peggiori, peggio per lui, io ho fatto la mia parte.
> Se era questo che presumevi ch'io sentissi, sbagli. Se invece sbagliavo io a immaginare che tu suggerissi che io ponderassi quanto sopra descritto... bè, allora sbagliavo io
> ...


ma lo scappellamento è a destra?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuna che abbia un  senso logico.se si disapprova lo si deve fare con i ragionamenti in chiaro esponendosi



Minerva, e lo dici a me  capisco che hai colto l'occasione per ribadire il concetto che io approvo, ma sai bene che io non ho peli nella lingua. E sono il primo a fare nomi e nick, altro che rubini e smeraldi,  in pochi mesi son diventato l'antipatico di turno, comunque vorrei cogliere l'occasione per scusarmi con chi spesso legge certe esternazioni mie e di chi al momento è mio interlocutore.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma questo è un altro discorso...certi piagnistei sono insostenibili, vero.
> ma stiamo ragionando su un tema che costituisce il motivo del forum sul quale abbiamo letto pagine e pagine grondanti di sangue.
> e che tutti i giorni miete vittime .
> sono la prima a pensare che ci si debba sollevare sempre da ogni evento per quanto grave sia,ma se succedono tragedie su tragedie significa che qui stiamo veramente a toccare una ferita che per molti è impossibile rimarginare.
> ...


Verissimo!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è detto che fosse un piagnisteo insopportabile.
> Per me lo era perchè la MIA esperienza del momento mi faceva vedere la lite con l'uomo una robetta di poco valore. Ma lei ci soffriva sinceramente. Aveva le sue ragioni.
> 
> La portata del dolore di un tradimento subito ho cominciato a capirla solo quando ho visto il dolore del mio ex, e ancora di più leggendo tante storie qua dentro.
> ...


Vorrei darti la mia opinione in merito, hai parlato di figli, bhe.. intanto ti descrivo alcuni miei pensieri sui figli "miei". alla nascita del primogenito, chissà perchè, alcune volte nel tempo mi è capitato la sera di andare a dormire e... pluf gli incubi ad occhi aperti... una macchina lo investe, il suo dolore il mio dolore, un cane randaggio che.... insomma hai capito vero nausica ? 
Ora andiamo al tradimento, facciamo finta che, io sia tradito ok? e facciamo finta che, mio figlio... non voglio scrivere quello che hai capito! cosa faccio ? come mi comporto? bhe certo mica starei a fare la distinzione del dolore!! forse! o quasi sicuramente avrei due opzioni, il suicidio o la depressione, non vedo alternative! 
Oppure vogliamo fare come i bambini ? scegliamo quale secondo noi fa meno male? e quello che pensiamo faccia meno male scegliamo? Mi fermo qua e chiudo l'argomento perche sinceramente fa troppo male il solo pensarci.


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Guarda che questo vale per tutti i dolori per tutta la vita mica solo per il tradimento.
> Ognuno reagisce come cazzo gli pare al proprio  dolore e* se tu stai soffrendo e vengo a spronarti a reagire e a non rompere i coglioni magari t'incazzi.*


a parte il fatto che secondo me l'incazzarsi è meglio che stare lì a disperarsi, non ho capito che bisogna fare secondo il tuo punto di vista


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva, e lo dici a me  capisco che hai colto l'occasione per ribadire il concetto che io approvo, ma sai bene che io non ho peli nella lingua. E sono il primo a fare nomi e nick, altro che rubini e smeraldi,  in pochi mesi son diventato l'antipatico di turno, comunque vorrei cogliere l'occasione per scusarmi con chi spesso legge certe esternazioni mie e di chi al momento è mio interlocutore.


Ma dei Ultimo...ma dei...
Non fare la vittima della situazion dei...
Ma qualo antipatico di turno...dei...

Sta a te non fare il piccione con i tiratori no?

Se osservi ti sei imbegato solo con due o tre utenti...

Noti a tutti per il loro fare molto spigoloso e polemico no?

Poi dei anche Minerva...va capita no?
Anche lei ha le sue eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei Ultimo...ma dei...
> Non fare la vittima della situazion dei...
> Ma qualo antipatico di turno...dei...
> 
> ...


Già, ma sai il mio modo di pormi, o di scrivere, credo sia particolare, e quindi stavo a sottolineare, la mia sicilianità calda focosa e nel mio caso senza peli nella bocca! io c'è l'ho profumato!!  
Quindi scrivere delle scuse, oltre a darle è anche una maniera per far capire che pur essendo molto vivace capisco che potrei evitare. Ma non lo farò mai 
Me frego e strafrego di cosa si possa pensare di me, e comunque nell'attimo in cui si vuole cercare un dialogo anche con il nick di turno con cui dialogo non c'è, sono sempre pronto. Questo per farti farvi capire che, mi piace il dialogo in tutte le sue esternazioni, certo non mi piace eccedere, ma se lo faccio so di farlo con chi di dovere, e se permetti.. e so che permetti e capisci


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi? cosa?:singleeye:
> oh oh sento aria di cul de sac


Scusa Minerva se insisto, ma vorrei che mi spiegassi il cul de sac in cui mi sarei infilata.
Da quello che ho intuito sta nella differenza di pietà e pietas...anche se io ho usato la parola pietas e tu l'hai trascritta come pietà..
Ho dedotto (forse sbagliando non so) che avessi fatto il classico e la differenza fosse chiara tra le due parole...

Se invece il cul de sac non si riferisce a quello...continuo a non capire...


----------

